# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 13: 23 chat(on)s dt maman, gestantes en SOS, malades & 1 lapin! AVT 29/03 (IDF)!!

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes données)_

_Le SOS de la semaine passée (et son actualisation) est postée à une seule condition qui réunit un peu tout cela: aucun débordement, aucune réutilisation de ce SOS à l'extérieur de Rescue (et donc, du sort de ces chats), pour quelque raison que ce soit, aucune instrumentalisation de ces animaux, point barre. 

Nous l'avons dit et répété, avant la fourrière, il y a X causes à cette présence de chats sur les listes. 
Des propriétaires, peu scrupuleux, qui abandonnent leurs chats, non stérilisés.
Des chats non identifiés qui sont peut-être recherchés, mais que l'on ne peut pas localiser sans puce ou tatouage. 
Des gens qui nourissent et qui finalement se rendent compte que la chatte grossit, et va faire des petits. Alors on s'en débarrasse. 
Des personnes qui ne veulent récupérer le chat de mamie ou papy quand ils décèdent. Etc, etc.

Les fourrières sont une conséquence, et non une cause. C'est aux causes qu'il faut s'attaquer pour que les listes n'existent plus.
On peut déjà s'estimer HEUREUX d'AVOIR CES LISTES!
Les fourrières, comme les refuges n'ont pas de murs extensibles, les assocs n'ont pas de FA à profusion. 
Ces SOS ne cherchent pas à résoudre en quelques jours tout ce qui est imparfait dans ce bas monde, et ne cherchent pas la polémique.
Nous ne saurions être là que pour une seule chose, les sauver avec les structures et les FA qui le veulent bien, point. 
En aucun cas nous ne nous prétendons être des "justes" de la PA, ni, dans le cas contraire, des "collabos", ou que sais-je. 
Nous savons qu'un ensemble de causes et de soucis sont imbriqués derrière ces appels à l'aide, nous ne les résoudrons pas ici, ni ne ferons le procès de X ou Y choses qui se font, ne se font pas, devraient se faire. La PA est un panier à crabes bien compliqués, nous ne sommes pas à un niveau nous permettant de nous positionner, et ne le souhaitons pas, c'est trop compliqué, et on ne peut à la fois gérer l'immédiat et le long terme en quelques clics!

Nous sommes majoritairement des particuliers, nous nous contentons de faire le lien derrière ce "SOSchatsnac", nous ne sommes que l'élément "liant" de ces sauvetages, rien de plus. On prend sur nos vies privées pour cela, et on ne prend pas de temps pour en plus avoir des emmerdes, sinon, on arrête tout. Je défie quiconque de prendre le relais plus de 3 semaines, car ce n'est en aucun cas une partie de plaisir. Et crier au scandale en sacrifiant ces vies comme des "dommages collatéraux", non merci, aucun ne paiera le prix d'actions individuelles, et c'est comme cela, que cela plaise ou non. 

Notre problème à nous est "l'immédiat", et c'est TOUT ce que nous voulons gérer. 
Il est déjà assez compliqué d'organiser ces sauvetages, nous n'avons besoin de personne pour ajouter encore à la difficulté hebdomadaire.
Concentrons nous donc, cette semaine, et toutes celles à venir, sur une seule chose, leurs vies, et comment les sortir de là dans les meilleures conditions.
Nous ne pouvons inventer des places, forcer les gens, pousser des murs, mais nous pouvons travailler en bonne intelligence, avec les fourrières, avec les structures, si elles ont de la place, et qu'elles le peuvent et le veulent bien. Celles qui peuvent nous en sommes ravies, celles qui ne peuvent pas, tant pis. Pas le temps pour des débats, pas l'énergie pour poster inutilement par ailleurs. Notre cause, c'est la vie, et "L'IMMEDIAT", le reste n'est pas à notre portée et nous n'avons aucune prétention à notre petit niveau. 
Pour toute question, MP, et non ce SOS, aucun intérêt pour l'avancée de cet appel à l'aide. 
_

*
ENDROIT N°1* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!* :: 
_

L'écaille de tortue abandonnée annoncée vendredi est réservée. 
En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats.

_
*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * Coryza*  :: 

*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant"_*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.
_
* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là.
_
*13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable
* ::  *Gestante, à un stade avancé!* :: 
_Elle est très belle, elle fait un peu chat touffu des forêts. 
_
*14) Mâle, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_
*
ENDROIT N°2* : 

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR MARDI 27 MARS DE PREFERENCE!!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza léger pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* 
*

6) Mâle, 6 mois, brun tabby et blanc, timidou mais sociable

7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, assez craintif*



***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans),*PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

****************

 ::  *CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*  :: 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI   VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS     AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   UNE PROMESSE DE DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

 - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
 - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
 - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,         un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour      certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent      tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
 castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
 Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
 Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même         personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et    on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de  box,   car  qd     la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est  "ça",   c'est      ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

 - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
 - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
 - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis         d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis         qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la     semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc     ait, dans   la   mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute     logique, on   attend   que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

 - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
 - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,         car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les assocs    ne      peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats  n'intéressent        personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être  sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui         interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus         régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
 Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!    Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des  SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les         dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas         reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne  pas        créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est    possible,  et     compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre    accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
 - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

 Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en         demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de   réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
 Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
 Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,         c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport    aux      critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui         peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément  à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce  qu'avoir   un      petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!
*
 Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je         donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et   là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en    danger,  et     le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas    celui que   vous    aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là",    de l'air, et   de la    place dans les box, et pour conclure, je suis    seule à  répartir  les  dons,   car je suis un particulier, et que je  ne    privilégierai pas X  ou Y    assoc, mais les critères cités   ci-dessus,   et plus j'ai de dons  non    fléchés, ou reportés, mieux je   m'en sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon         activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois et         années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer tout ce   que  je      peux, et de plus en plus, donc si    je      gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les dons    seront  ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement par les    assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc       parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas       sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à       quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat   en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non    vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la    meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres    animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas       MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais   que     rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de   patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en       contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et que   certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là       sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les miens,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement   qu'on     leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant   les a  jeté    un jour à la rue....*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX*
*
*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois

*Longue durée:
*

----------


## SarahC

*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  :: 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## fina_flora

je rappel que pour les covoitureurs potentiels, il y à un lien sur lequel s'inscrire
celui-ci vous sera donné en privé

pour ma part, je propose la sortie de l'endroit 1 pour ceux qui sortirons par le biais de ce SOS samedi

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> je rappel que pour les covoitureurs potentiels, il y à un lien sur lequel s'inscrire
> celui-ci vous sera donné en privé
> 
> pour ma part, je propose la sortie de l'endroit 1 pour ceux qui sortirons par le biais de ce SOS samedi


Et pour l'instant tu es la seule candidate!

----------


## Mistouflette

merci de m'envoyer le lien pour les covoiturages de cette semaine

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> merci de m'envoyer le lien pour les covoiturages de cette semaine


Fait à l'instant.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*30  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu*
_en report semaine passée
_
*TOTAL : 30 *

----------


## SarahC

Si on doit trancher en raisonnant en priorités, il y a les anciens, qui feront ENFIN de la place à la nouvelle liste, si encore là demain AM, d'où l'intérêt d'intervenir de suite si vous pouvez faire quelque chose, et ensuite, le papy âgé, qui en plus est malade, la gestante, si on peut éviter de voir arriver encore des petits ou un accouchement là-bas qui n'est pas du tout le meilleur contexte pour venir au monde, et sinon, les petits malades, les flippés. Et même si on pense que les sociables ont de la marge, ben en gros, le but, c de faire de l'air, de faire de la place, dc chacun fait comme il le peut, l'essentiel étant que cela bouge, et pas qd ce sera in extremis, car il faut aussi organiser les sorties et les FA de transit, selon les besoins!

----------


## chatperlipopette

*BESOIN DE FA, D'ASSOC, DE DONS, DE CO VOITUREURS.....*

----------


## TROCA

Le papy de 16 ans qui est malade ne pourra pas tenir longtemps . Il faut qu'il sorte vite afin de connaître une fin de vie digne. La gestante aussi doit sortir vite afin que les BB ne naissent pas en fourrière ce qui les condamneraient . Il y une autre gestante dans la liste 2 à sortir aussi avant qu'il ne soit trop tard pour intervenir. Il y a aussi des babichous en coryza. Certains  sont là depuis des semaines. Il y a donc doublement urgence pour eux. Ce sont majoritairement des sociables. 
*AIDONS LES CHACUN SELON NOS POSSIBILITES ET NOS MOYENS . UNISSONS NOS ENERGIES POUR LES SAUVER !*

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*50  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu* 
_(30  en report semaine passée)
_
*TOTAL : 50 *

----------


## SarahC

Les chances de les sauver s'amenuisent de jour en jour, les assocs étant trop rares, tout aussi rares que les FA.....

----------


## TROCA

Il y a 5 très anciens : 4 grands bébés, des petits mâlous timidous et une gestante . Le délai pour eux c'est demain 
*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

**1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza léger pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 

*ON NE BAISSE PAS LES BRAS . ON NE LES ABANDONNE PAS !*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Des associations, des FA, des covoitureurs, des donateurs s'ils vous plait.
Ces chats ont besoin de nous !

Quelqu'un pourrait me fournir le lien des covoiturages pour que je puisse y mettre mes dispo en transports en commun (si jamais ça peut aider) ?

----------


## partenaire77

Disponible quelques heures pour sortie fourrière 1, ou de préférence 2, cet après midi et demain dans les environs du 77 et 93 et à voir pour covoiturage vers le 78.
(Selon mes contraintes horaires encore à préciser).

----------


## Lilly1982

> Des associations, des FA, des covoitureurs, des donateurs s'ils vous plait.
> Ces chats ont besoin de nous !
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait me fournir le lien des covoiturages pour que je puisse y mettre mes dispo en transports en commun (si jamais ça peut aider) ?





> Disponible quelques heures pour sortie fourrière 1, ou de préférence 2, cet après midi et demain dans les environs du 77 et 93 et à voir pour covoiturage vers le 78.
> (Selon mes contraintes horaires encore à préciser).


Lien du covoit envoyé en MP  ::

----------


## fina_flora

> Lien du covoit envoyé en MP


moi aussi, donc 2 fois

----------


## Calymone

Nous avons à priori une FA fin de vie pour le très vieux papy. Sommes en réflexion, car les finances sont au plus bas et a force de tirer dessus ...
On vous tiens au courant.

----------


## TROCA

Merci Calymone ce serait super pour lui ! Appel aux donateurs pour permettre à Calymone de sortir le papy .

----------


## TROCA

*14 CHATS ATTENDENT DESESPEREMENT QUE NOUS LEUR TENDIONS LA MAIN . AIDONS LES ASSOCIATIONS TROP RARES QUI POURRAIENT SE PROPOSER EN PROPOSANT UN DON UN ACCUEIL .*
Le papy pourrait sortir s'il y a assez de dons pour que Calymone puisse le prendre en charge. 
Je rajoute 20 à mon don mais il faut beaucoup d'autres donateurs. Qui suit pour aider à sauver ces 14 vies ?

  *RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*70  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu* 
_(30  en report semaine passée)
_
*TOTAL : 70 *

----------


## SarahC

*INFOS DE CALYMONE!!!!*



> Je complète avec les infos que j'ai eu à l'instant pas l'endroit 1, *la  minette 13 est en urgence extrême, il faut à tout prix la sortir  aujourd'hui, ils m'ont dit qu'elle allait mourir sur place si pas sortie  ultra rapidement*, doit être hospitalisée et mise sous perf !! A priori, à reconfirmer, mais tout ceux présents sur la liste endroit 1 ont été testés ...



*ENDROIT N°1* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats.

_
*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: *Sortante aujourd'hui, Gros Coryza*  :: 

*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujorud'hui !_*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.
_
* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui
_
*13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable
* :: *En fin de gestation En grosse urgence, très maigre, ne ce nourri plus, très gros coryza*  :: 
_Elle est très belle, elle fait un peu chat touffu des forêts. 

_
*14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de Diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza léger pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, assez craintif*

*15) Femelle, 6 mois, crème tabby blanche, méga sociable
* ::  *Coryza léger, selles molles*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue* :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours* :: 


*18) Femelle fauve tabby blanche, 10 mois, caractérielle* _(protège ses BB, en gros!)
_ ::  *Avec 3 bébés d'une semaine!*  :: 
*19 - femelle brun tabby blanche
20 - mâle brun tabby
21 - mâle brun tabby blanc**


22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 

_22 et 23 sont sortants samedi, pas avant

_*24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_

----------


## Calymone

Ai contacter l'endroit n°1, les infos suivent.

Merci beaucoup Troca, à priori, je ne pourrais sortir le papy que la semaine prochaine, Mardi minimum ...
La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'il n'a plus de diarrhée, la moins bonne, c'est qu'il est très maigre parait il ...

----------


## SarahC

La 13 va mourir sans personne, ............. Calymone peux-tu éditer?
J'intègre ton message au mien. Ca marche?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle va mourir et ses petits avec :

*13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable
* *En fin de gestation En grosse urgence, très maigre, ne ce nourri plus, très gros coryza* :: 
_Elle est très belle, elle fait un peu chat touffu des forêts. 
_

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*70  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu* 
_(30  en report semaine passée)
_
*TOTAL : 70 * 

*QUI SUIT ?
*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*ENDROIT N°1* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats.

_
*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * Sortante dès aujourd'hui, gros coryza*  :: 




*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_


* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui

_
*


13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable
* :: *GROSSE URGENCE A SORTIR CE JOUR!!!!!!* *ELLE DOIT ALLER CHEZ LE VETO POUR PERF!!!*  :: 
* En fin de gestation, très maigre, ne se nourrit plus, très gros coryza* 
_Elle est très belle, elle fait un peu chat touffu des forêts. 

_
*

14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...

_
PAS DE PHOTO. ET NOUS N'EN AURONS PAS DE L'ENDROIT 2. 
_

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza léger pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, assez craintif*

*15) Femelle, 6 mois, crème tabby blanche, méga sociable
* ::  *Coryza léger, selles molles*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 


*18) Femelle fauve tabby blanche, 10 mois, caractérielle* _(protège ses BB, en gros!)
_ ::  *Avec 3 bébés d'une semaine!*  :: 
*19 - femelle brun tabby blanche
20 - mâle brun tabby
21 - mâle brun tabby blanc**


22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 

_22 et 23 sont sortants samedi, pas avant

_*24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Diffusion en masse demandée, il y a vraiment urgence là!!!!

----------


## SarahC

*BON ALLEZ LA ON SE BOUGE! ON RÉFLÉCHIRA APRÈS OU LA METTRE MAIS IL FAUT UN COUP DE POUCE POUR LES SOINS DE LA 13!!!!
**Elle ne va pas crever là en attendant que qqn la prenne!!!!! C'est pas possible!!!*

----------


## TROCA

*ON NE PEUT PAS LAISSER CES CHATS MOURIR TOUS SEULS DANS LEUR BOX SANS RIEN TENTER POUR LES SORTIR.*
Alors qui propose un don pour aider à sortir les grosses urgences la 13, la 9, le papy ?
Je rajoute 20 à mon don mais il faut plein d'autres donateurs. Alors qui suit ? Ces chats n'attendront pas. Pour eux c'est maintenant si vous voulez les aider.

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:*

*90  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu* 
_(30  en report semaine passée)
_10 (Muriel P) *sans** reçu* 
*
TOTAL : 100 *

----------


## Muriel P

Je rajoute 10 € sans reçu

----------


## Lady92

La 13 est tellement jolie, qu une fois retapee... Elle trouvera tres rapidement un adoptant

----------


## chatperlipopette

*
La 13 peut etre sortie des cet aprem, Partenaire77 s'est proposé pour le co voit



ENDROIT N°1* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats.

_
*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * Sortante dès aujourd'hui, gros coryza*  :: 




*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_


* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui

_
*


13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable
* :: *GROSSE URGENCE A SORTIR CE JOUR!!!!!!* *ELLE DOIT ALLER CHEZ LE VETO POUR PERF!!!*  :: 
* En fin de gestation, très maigre, ne se nourrit plus, très gros coryza* 
_Elle est très belle, elle fait un peu chat touffu des forêts. 

_
*

14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...

_
PAS DE PHOTO. ET NOUS N'EN AURONS PAS DE L'ENDROIT 2. 
_

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza léger pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, assez craintif*

*15) Femelle, 6 mois, crème tabby blanche, méga sociable
* ::  *Coryza léger, selles molles*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 


*18) Femelle fauve tabby blanche, 10 mois, caractérielle* _(protège ses BB, en gros!)
_ ::  *Avec 3 bébés d'une semaine!*  :: 
*19 - femelle brun tabby blanche
20 - mâle brun tabby
21 - mâle brun tabby blanc**


22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 

_22 et 23 sont sortants samedi, pas avant

_*24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Disponible quelques heures pour sortie fourrière 1, ou de préférence 2, cet après midi et demain dans les environs du 77 et 93 et à voir pour covoiturage vers le 78.
> (Selon mes contraintes horaires encore à préciser).


Pour la 13 possible pour toi à l'endroit 1 ?

----------


## TROCA

*PAR PITIE PROPOSEZ CE QUE VOUS POUVEZ MAIS IL FAUT SORTIR LES GROSSES URGENCES. IL FAUT DES DONS SUPPLEMENTAIRES POUR LES ASSOCIATIONS QUI LES SORTIRONT . IL FAUT AUSSI DES FA ET DES COVOITUREURS.
Sans notre aide, ces chats n'ont aucune chance . TOUT SAUF L INDIFFERENCE !
*

----------


## sydney21

> *BON ALLEZ LA ON SE BOUGE! ON RÉFLÉCHIRA APRÈS OU LA METTRE MAIS IL FAUT UN COUP DE POUCE POUR LES SOINS DE LA 13!!!!
> **Elle ne va pas crever là en attendant que qqn la prenne!!!!! C'est pas possible!!!*


Je peux la réserver mais je n'ai aucune place pour l'accueillir....

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est bon je la reserve. qui peut la sortir rapidement et l emmener a villemomble ?

----------


## Gaston

Elle va ou après ?????????? Chez moi ??????????

----------


## chatperlipopette

Comme tu le sens gaston. qqun peut me donner son numero de registre ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Qui peut aller la checher et l emmener chez le veto ? Gaston prendra la releve ensuite ! Svp numero de registre !

----------


## TROCA

Merci pour elle Chatperli  :: 
N'oublions pas les autres urgences : le papy de 16 ans que Calymone se propose de prendre en charge si elle a des dons et la petite femelle n°9 qui a l'air bien prise par le coryza.
Il y a aussi tous les anciens de la liste 2 les 3 et 4 (grands BB en coryza + anciens donc urgence ) et la 5 (une ancienne + gestante et fin de coryza).
L'expérience a par ailleurs montré que même ceux qui ne sont pas signalés malades peuvent ne pas survivre à leur passage en fourrière. alors unissons-nous pour en sortir encore une fois un maximum de ce lieu de détresse où la maladie les guette si leur séjour est trop prolongé.
NE LACHONS PAS CES CHATS !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vous avez mon numero dans ma banniere. sms pour registre. Je dois me deconnecter.

----------


## La Rainette

> Vous avez mon numero dans ma banniere. sms pour registre. Je dois me deconnecter.


Normalement elle est réservée et elle va être sortie en super urgence cet après midi. Il a fallu aller très vite car il en va a priori de a survie. J'espère que ça va aller...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle est sortie il y a 10mn.

----------


## Sanaga

*Mail de masse envoyé.*

----------


## TROCA

::  Croisons les doigts pour tout se passe bien pour la minette !Il faudra des dons pour les soins puisqu'elle va être hospitalisée. Qui donnera 5,10, 20  ?
Pensons à tous les autres en grande urgence aussi le papy qui a une piste FA fin de vie via Calymone et tous les autres. Tous méritent d'être sauvés. Parmi eux une majorité de sociables voire méga sociables. Alors vite pour eux tous des FA pour que les associations puissent se proposer de les sortir.

----------


## pacopanpan

*RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX*
*
*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):*    pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois

*Longue durée



**que faut il de plus ? DES ASSOS ,DES FA
et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour parce que c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour 

lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement

300 km me separent de ces beautés et c'est bien dommage ......c'est frustrant*

----------


## Calymone

En sachant que voilà, la puce gestante en urgence est sortie sous Handi'cats, mais de façon à parer au plus urgent. On avait pas le choix et en début d'aprem, c'était la seule façon de la sortir de là car il n'y avait aucune autre solution.Il a fallu galérer pour trouver quelqu'un pour la sortir et l'amener chez le véto, elle y sera sûrement hospitalisée.Maintenant, je l'ai prise sous l'assoc POUR PARER A L'URGENCE, si une assoc a tout de réuni pour le bien être de la puce, on peux faire un transfert quand on aura plus d'infos sur elle.Je ne me battrais pas pour la puce, c'était vraiment pour la sortir pour éviter qu'elle meurt en fourrière, dans sa cage.Déjà, avant de prendre quoi que ce soit comme décision, j'appèlerais le véto ce soir pour connaitre l'état exact de la puce, et l'avancée approx de sa gestation.

----------


## cyrano

*ENDROIT N°1* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats.

_
*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: *Sortante aujourd'hui, Gros Coryza*  :: 

*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujorud'hui !_*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès qu’on s’approche de lui.
_
* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour qu’on  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui_
*14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de Diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza léger pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, assez craintif*

*15) Femelle, 6 mois, crème tabby blanche, méga sociable
* ::  *Coryza léger, selles molles*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue* :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours* :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 

_22 et 23 sont sortants samedi, pas avant

_*24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_



*voici la liste actualisée la 18 et ses bébés sortiront demain .....*

----------


## sydney21

Merci Calymone pour la minette, espérons qu'elle va tenir le coup et si elle s'en sort je pense qu'un appel à la solidarité des autres assos pourra être lancé. On suit les news de près...

----------


## sydney21

*LES CHATS SORTIS EN URGENCE MARDI

**
13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable*
*En fin de gestation, très maigre, ne se nourrit plus, très gros coryza* 

*18) Femelle fauve tabby blanche, 10 mois, caractérielle 
* ::  *Avec 3 bébés d'une semaine!*  :: 
*19 - femelle brun tabby blanche
20 - mâle brun tabby
21 - mâle brun tabby blanc*

----------


## babe78

nous manque des fas de quarantaine en rp pour pouvoir prendre en charge des loulous, personne pour prendre des loulous pendant 15 jours - 1 mois pour leur sauver la vie ?

----------


## invite 17

je fais un don de 100 € dont 40 € pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous. avec ou sans reçu !!!!

----------


## SarahC

J'ai eu divers messages mais cet AM j'étais en réunion, et hormis balancer en montant ds l'ascenseur qq numéros de co-voitureurs je n'ai rien pu faire de plus, si, dire "réunion".
Désolée encore; mais mon travail est nécessairement prioritaire selon la situation, et là, réunion, impossible.

Concernant la 18 elle cherche encore un co-voit, si je ne m'abuse?

*Pour la lapin, je vais créer un sujet*, mais après, pas dispo avant soirée, cause truc privé là encore impératif.

*Allez, on se mobilise!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

*SUJET DE LA LAPINE:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...54#post1039754

----------


## SarahC

> je fais un don de 100 € dont 40 € pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous. avec ou sans reçu !!!!


Merci bcp, pouvez vous vous pointer dans la liste et additionner?
Si qqn passe par là avant, merci de le faire, cela nous faire gagner du temps et de la place si vous le faites de suite. 
Merci encore!
Et pour les lecteurs, je rappelle que même 5 € peuvent nous aider, nous faire avancer! Donc n'hésitez pas!!!

----------


## Felidae

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

90  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
(30  en report semaine passée)
10 (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100 (invite 17) dont 40 pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous. avec ou sans reçu !!!!

TOTAL : 200 *

----------


## alicebyss

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

90 € (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
(30 € en report semaine passée)
10€ (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100€ (invite 17) dont 40€ pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous. avec ou sans reçu !!!!
30€ (Alicebyss), 15e pour le 14) le minou de 16 ans, et 15e pour le 11) FIV+ de 7 ans. avec ou sans reçu (envoyer un MP pour dire à quelle asso donner)

TOTAL : 230 €*

----------


## sydney21

Je me suis un peu emmêlée les pinceaux, désolée  :: 

*
CHAT SORTI mardi
**
13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable*
*En fin de gestation, très maigre, ne se nourrit plus, très gros coryza* 

*CHATS SORTANTS mercredi*

*18) Femelle fauve tabby blanche, 10 mois, caractérielle 
* ::  *Avec 3 bébés d'une semaine!*  :: 
*19 - femelle brun tabby blanche
20 - mâle brun tabby
21 - mâle brun tabby blanc*

----------


## partenaire77

Une photo de la N° 13 pas de très bonne qualité, mais je pense qu'on voit la dégradation de son état; elle ne parvenait pas à garder les yeux ouverts. :: 
Elle semblait terrifiée et épuisée par les conditions d'enfermement, mais le voyage en voiture, interminable, (à 10 à l'heure sur l'autoroute :: ) a paru l'apaiser; je pense qu'elle sera très sociable, une fois rétablie et en confiance.
Elle est arrivée chez le véto vers 18H20 donc on en saura plus demain.
Merci à Handi'cats d'avoir une nouvelle fois sorti un chat qui n'aurait pas survécu longtemps à la maladie et au stress de la fourrière.

----------


## La Rainette

Merci à vous Partenaire d'avoir une fois de plus effectué au pied levé cette sortie urgente !
Pauvre belette... J'espère que ça va aller.

----------


## SarahC

Et dire que les photos postées précédemment datent de qq jours à peine, comme quoi leur état peut vite se dégrader. 
Par contre, demain, je ne sais pas du tout si qqn est déjà dispo pour sortie, et si sortante, d'ailleurs, maman 2?

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise  à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes  données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats.

_
*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * URGENT!!! Sortante depuis mardi, GROS coryza*  :: 




*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_


* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui

_
*

14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...

_
PAS DE PHOTO. ET NOUS N'EN AURONS PAS DE L'ENDROIT 2. 
C'est dommage, car le but de ces photos n'est pas le voyeurisme, ou que sais-je, mais bien de donner un sacré coup de pouce aux chats.
Les numéros restent bien souvent à tord des numéros, et il faut de l'imagination pour se les représenter, mais ils sont tous autant en urgence les uns que les autres, et il faut malheureusement faire aussi "sans photos", pas le choix.... 
_

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 

*15) Femelle, 6 mois, crème tabby blanche, méga sociable
* ::  *Coryza léger, selles molles*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 

_22 et 23 sont sortants samedi, pas avant

_*24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_

----------


## Calymone

Des nouvelles donc N°13.
J'ai eu le véto ce soir au téléphone. Les nouvelles ne sont pas top, et la pauvre est dans un triste état ... Déshydratée, elle est malade depuis au moins 1 semaine, et ne ce nourrit plus du tout ...

La gestation est très avancée, et c'est bien le problème, car là, ls petits lui pompent le peu de ressourcent qu'elle a.

Le véto m'a dit clairement que si on ne lui faisait pas la "totale" (Ovario hystérectomie) de toute façon ces petits y resteraient, et elle aussi, pour sûr ... Il faut impérativement lui poser une sonde Œsophagienne au plus vite, car là elle est au bout du bout.

Le risque est là, mais là, la perf ne suffit pas ... Du coup, demain une sonde lui sera posée, et les petits lui seront retirés en profitant de l'anesthésie.

Croisons tous très fort les doigts, car la pauvre a bien des misères ...

Pour la facture, j'aurais le montant demain, mais a mon avis elle risque d'être salée :S Merci à tous.

----------


## SarahC

Question débile, l'anesthésie sera un mix gazeuse et autre?
Et une transfusion, ça peut la rebooster?
Pauvre puce...

----------


## Calymone

Lui, il me dit que si on fait pas ça, de toute façon elle passe de l'autre côté ...  :: 
Ecoutes, j'ai pas penser pour la transfusion ...

Pour l'anesthésie, je lui ai demander 20 fois si y'avait pas de danger, car ca m'inquiétait, il m'a dit que non, il n'y avait pas de raison ... J'ai compris que ce serait oui, en effet.

Je dois rappeler demain pour prendre des nouvelles, je passerais aussitôt pour vous tenir informées ...

Un très grand merci à Partenaire, au passage, que je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de remercier pour la sortie et le covoiturage pour la puce. Merci beaucoup.

----------


## Lady92

::  pauvre petite... On pense bien a elle.
 ::  il faut de l aide pour les autres, avant qu ils ne soit trop tard  ::

----------


## Terpsichore

J'ai un pitchoune en accueil qui crache quand on approche et qu'il a peur. Il nous le fait encore parfois, quand il se sent acculé. Et ben c'est un gros peau de colle ronronnant qui se fait papouiller comme un bébé et n'a jamais sorti une griffe. On peut reconnaitre un chat comme ça derrière chaque "craintif"...

----------


## kristell

je peux sortir la lapine.
Risque de gestation??

----------


## fufu36

J'avoue je n'ai pas tout lu, je viens de rentrer chez moi, je poste un petit message je me reco demain, je en peux pas prendre de minoux mais par contre je peux pour le lapin en FA si personne la prendre pendant plusieurs mois, par contre je n'ai pas d'asso .

----------


## TROCA

Merci Calymone et Partenaire pour avoir permis à la puce de sortir en urgence. Espérons qu'après toutes ces épreuves, elle pourra s'en sortir. Grosses pensées pour la belle. 
Pensées aussi à la petite maman avec ses nouveaux-nés en espérant que tout se passe bien pour elle. 
*N 'OUBLIONS PAS TOUS LES AUTRES .*

----------


## Muriel P

Personne pour ces bébés ? Ce sont les plus anciens de la liste, déjà là la semaine dernière et la semaine d'avant !!!  :: 

*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_

----------


## SarahC

*Pour la lapine, il faut une assoc, et nous attendons des détails, pour la suspicion de gestation, le type (nain, ou pas), etc.*
On vous tient au courant.
*
Pour les chats, ZERO PISTE en plus, et des choses qui se décanteraient si des lecteurs acceptaient d'ouvrir leur porte entre 2 et 4 semaines, max* (je garantis le départ, je n'ai pas envie de bosser av des assocs boulets qui laissent des chats sur le dos des gens, encore récemment une personne s'est plainte, elle bosse av X assocs qui ne lui ont collé que des chats qui étaient des "cas", et basta, à la fois elle, et les chats, ça, c'est de la daube, et on ne peut fonctionner ainsi) *on pourrait en sauver quelques uns!* 

*ET EVIDEMMENT LES FA LONGUE DUREE SONT LES BIENVENUES!* 

Pour la maman 2, je ne sais pas comment elle sort ce jour, pas grave, on attend, et si ne sort pas, ma foi, ben ce ne sera pas faute d'avoir demandé.

----------


## SarahC

Muriel je complète pour la 9, indiquée hier à Calymone comme URGENTE car gros coryza.

----------


## SarahC

*Et il faudrait avancer à ce niveau là, pour la gestante qui se fait OP en urgence ce jour, pour ses soins, et pour tous les chats encore à sauver, un petit coup de pouce ne sera pas de refus! 
**
RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

90  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss), 15  pour le 14) le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11) FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 

TOTAL : 230 *

----------


## TROCA

Il reste encore beaucoup d'urgences (8) parmi lesquelles des anciens qui risquent de ne pas avoir droit à un 3ème passage sur les listes.
Il y a toujours la maman gestante qui va finir par faire ses petits en fourrière . En plus elle relève de coryza.
La petite 9 a l'air bien prise aussi. elle finira elle aussi par ne plus pouvoir s'alimenter si on attend trop longtemps.
Il y a une majorité de sociables voire ultra sociables.
*ILS ONT BESOIN DE NOTRE AIDE A TOUS DONATEURS, FA ,ASSOCIATIONS COVOITUREURS ... ALORS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER FAITES LE MAINTENANT AVANT QU' IL NE SOIT TROP TARD POUR CERTAINS !*

----------


## pacopanpan

j'ai de la place pour un voir deux  chats mais 2 mois maxi  et dans le nord une ch'ti

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai de la place pour un voir deux  chats mais 2 mois maxi  et dans le nord une ch'ti


Il nous faudrait une assoc pr chapeautage. Et une assoc qui respectera ces délais-là.
Quelle est la date maxi, pour info?

----------


## pacopanpan

date maxi  fin mai je peux aller jusqu'au  premier week end de juin

----------


## babe78

êtes vous mobile pour covoiturage et vétérinaire ?

----------


## mirabelle94

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

90  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss), 15  pour le 14) le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11) FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11 * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minette noire n° 12 * *avec ou sans reçu* *
20 * *(mirabelle94)* * pour le papy n° 14**avec ou sans reçu* 
*
TOTAL : 335 *

----------


## TROCA

*Personne pour la 9, indiquée hier à Calymone comme URGENTE car gros coryza ?
*C'est une petite chatte jeune et sociableet sur la photo, on voit qu'elle n'est pas bien
 ::  :: *POUR ELLE ET TOUS LES AUTRES*

----------


## corinne27

Il y a une asso pour la minette 9? Des nouvelles de la minette 13?

----------


## pacopanpan

êtes vous mobile pour covoiturage et vétérinaire ?     	

je suis mobile j'ai un vehicule ,co voiturage oui mais faut voir la distance

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise  à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes  données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats.

_
*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * URGENT!!! Sortante depuis mardi, GROS coryza*  :: 




*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_


* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui

_
*

14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...

_
PAS DE PHOTO. ET NOUS N'EN AURONS PAS DE L'ENDROIT 2. 
C'est dommage, car le but de ces photos n'est pas le voyeurisme, ou que sais-je, mais bien de donner un sacré coup de pouce aux chats.
Les numéros restent bien souvent à tord des numéros, et il faut de l'imagination pour se les représenter, mais ils sont tous autant en urgence les uns que les autres, et il faut malheureusement faire aussi "sans photos", pas le choix.... 
_

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 

_22 et 23 sont sortants samedi, pas avant

_*24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_

----------


## SarahC

> Il y a une asso pour la minette 9? Des nouvelles de la minette 13?


Non, rien, et pour la minette seule Calymone, qd connectée, saura nous répondre. Mais entre l'OP et le réveil, je pense qu'on en saura plus ds l'AM ou en soirée seulement.

----------


## SarahC

*Si on a une FA jusqu'au 14 avril; on peut sauver la 9 et peut-être la 15.*

----------


## SarahC

La 15 serait réservée, par qui, je n'en sais rien, j'ai eu l'info à l'instant.

*Outre la minette en SOS, la première en photo,** il est indiqué que des anciens comme 3 & 4; et 5, ainsi que le 8, sont devenus "prioritaires"**, en gros, ils aimeraient les voir sortir rapidement.* 
Idem pour le chat à l'abcès à la joue, et le chat noir castré sociable.

----------


## cyrano

> Non, rien, et pour la minette seule Calymone, qd connectée, saura nous répondre. Mais entre l'OP et le réveil, je pense qu'on en saura plus ds l'AM ou en soirée seulement.


*je l'ai vu ce matin juste aprés l'opération qui c'est bien passée, elle dormait encore et je vais la revoir cette aprés-midi pour voir si tout va bien.......*

----------


## corinne27

La minette SOS 9 devrait faire une quarantaine, c est ça? Désolée surement question stupide mais je suis nouvelle.

----------


## corinne27

super nouvelle pour la minette, elle a une FA pour la suite?

----------


## Sév51

> La minette SOS 9 devrait faire une quarantaine, c est ça? Désolée surement question stupide mais je suis nouvelle.


oui quarantaine indispensable si tu as déjà des chats chez toi

Si tu veux accueillir un chat mais que tu ne peux pas faire de quarantaine, tu peux te proposer pour accueillir un chat qui a déjà fait sa quarantaine dans une autre FA ce qui libérera une place chez cette dernière pour qu'elle puisse prendre l'un des chats du SOS de cette semaine...

----------


## SarahC

En fait pr la chatte en urgence, il faut une FA, là, mais avant, le véto, et donc qu'elle reparte tout simplement pr un train prévu à Paris le 14.

----------


## SarahC

> super nouvelle pour la minette, elle a une FA pour la suite?


Laquelle? La 9, oui, mais elle n'a pas la FA de quarantaine.

La minette 13, Calymone a sorti la chatte en urgence, sans savoir quoi en faire, et se disait qu'elle allait attendre l'OP et ses suites pour voir comment faire au mieux pr elle, sachant qu'elle avait 2 pistes par ailleurs, qui, ds l'urgence, se sont exprimées sans se croiser (urgence et impératifs perso de chacun faisant que)... La minette 13 a survécu, à partir de là, on repart sur de "bonnes" nouvelles, et la suite, je ne la connais pas.

----------


## Calymone

Merci Cyrano, en effet j'ai appeler ce midi, elle était en train de se réveiller, et tout c'est bien passer. La sonde a été posée et elle avait au moins 4 petits dans le ventre.

Je rappèlerais aussi ce soir, pour savoir comment elle va. à priori, elle sera sortante d'ici 2 jours mais non, nous n'avons pas de FA pour l'instant, c'est en discutions, car il faudra quelqu'un qui sache gérer la sonde et les soins.

On voit si on fait un transfert d'asso ou non, selon la FA qui ira le mieux pour la puce sur le court et long terme. Comme je l'ai dit, on est parfaitement ouvert a un transfert, le but hier étant de la sortir rapidement.

Merci à tous, pour elle.

----------


## corinne27

> Merci Cyrano, en effet j'ai appeler ce midi, elle était en train de se réveiller, et tout c'est bien passer. La sonde a été posée et elle avait au moins 4 petits dans le ventre.
> 
> Je rappèlerais aussi ce soir, pour savoir comment elle va. à priori, elle sera sortante d'ici 2 jours mais non, nous n'avons pas de FA pour l'instant, c'est en discutions, car il faudra quelqu'un qui sache gérer la sonde et les soins.
> 
> On voit si on fait un transfert d'asso ou non, selon la FA qui ira le mieux pour la puce sur le court et long terme. Comme je l'ai dit, on est parfaitement ouvert a un transfert, le but hier étant de la sortir rapidement.
> 
> Merci à tous, pour elle.


Pourvu que tout ce passe bien pour elle maintenant, elle a suffisamment bataillé!!!! 
Je n ai jamais soigné un chat, mais je ne travaille pas donc dispo, par contre dans le 42 et j'attends un minet de la semaine passé de Chaperlipopette, je ne sais pas s il fera quarantaine chez moi, en attente de co voiturage? Si quarantaine déjà faite, je peux accueillir la minette 13 pour quelques temps, à vous de voir...

----------


## bbpo

*Babe78*, je peux faire une quarantaine dans le 94 avec le véto habituel de l'association qui est pas trop loin de chez moi. Jusqu'à mi-avril au moins.
Sinon, j'ai fait des dons en semaines 10 et 12, mais on ne me les a pas encore réclamés...
Je fais à nouveau un don de 20 € pour cette semaine 13, reçu pas utile, pour n'importe lequel de ces chats.

----------


## SarahC

> *Babe78*, je peux faire une quarantaine dans le 94 avec le véto habituel de l'association qui est pas trop loin de chez moi. Jusqu'à mi-avril au moins.
> Sinon, j'ai fait des dons en semaines 10 et 12, mais on ne me les a pas encore réclamés...
> Je fais à nouveau un don de 20  pour cette semaine 13, reçu pas utile, pour n'importe lequel de ces chats.


C normal, étant seule à pointer les dons, et faisant un break vital de vie privée du vendredi au mardi en principe (samedi à lundi, en pointillés, ds la réalité), tout en attendant factures et nouvelles, il y a tjs du retard.
Sauf si je n'attends aucune photo, ni news, ni facture, et je peux clôturer de suite tous les vendredi soir, mais je préfère attendre, ça me semble plus rationnel.
Rassurez vous, les assocs vous contacterons en MP, vous ne raterez pas le coche! 
Contactez Anne Moisson peut être en doublon de Babe, si pas dispo.
Merci.

----------


## SarahC

Tiens et comme je bosse, et que visiblement je suis seule à faire des copier/coller (c'est la dernière semaine que j'interviens à faire tout ce que d'autres pourraient faire pour aider, je vais donc tout repointer.
Hier, j'étais en réunion, ce jour, au bureau, mais moi si je ne suis pas là, apparemment, c'est que je suis tordue ou méchante, donc je vais donc continuer à faire le pigeon vole en puissance pr la RP, c cool!

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise  à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes  données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats.

_
*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * URGENT!!! Sortante depuis mardi, GROS coryza*  :: 




*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_


* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui

_
*

14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...

_
PAS DE PHOTO. ET NOUS N'EN AURONS PAS DE L'ENDROIT 2. 
C'est dommage, car le but de ces photos n'est pas le voyeurisme, ou que sais-je, mais bien de donner un sacré coup de pouce aux chats.
Les numéros restent bien souvent à tord des numéros, et il faut de l'imagination pour se les représenter, mais ils sont tous autant en urgence les uns que les autres, et il faut malheureusement faire aussi "sans photos", pas le choix.... 
_

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 

_22 et 23 sont sortants samedi, pas avant

_*24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

90  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss), 15  pour le 14) le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11) FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11 * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minette noire n° 12 * *avec ou sans reçu* *
20 * *(mirabelle94)* * pour le papy n° 14**avec ou sans reçu* 
*
TOTAL : 335 *

----------


## SarahC

Pour le récap FA et assocs, si qqn veut aider et se lancer, ce n'est pas de refus.
JE QUITTE LE NET, CONTRE TOUTE ATTENTE, JE VAIS FAIRE CE POUR QUOI J'AI SIGNE UN CONTRAT, TRAVAILLER!
Incroyable!

Merci à tous les intervenants, vous n'avez PAS besoin de moi, *les chats*, pas moi, *ONT BESOIN DE VOUS*, *alors intervenez et aidez ce sujet!!!!!*

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour le minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20 (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*
TOTAL : 365 *

----------


## TROCA

*3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 

*Ces chats là sont devenus PRIORITAIRES . On se mobilise pour eux car ils n'ont aucune chance de figurer sur la prochaine liste. Le délai c'est demain pour eux . DONC URGENT URGENT SI ON VEUT LES SAUVER. 
**Il y a de grand bébés timidous, une femelle gestante , 2 mâlous de 8 ans sociables . Qui aura pitié d'eux ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le 23 est réservé sous mon assoc. Sortant samedi.

----------


## TROCA

Merci Chatperli. Pas de propositions pour les chats prioritaires 3,4,5, 8, 16 et 17 ? Ils méritent aussi d'être sauvés et eux c'est sur leur RV avec la mort se rapproche. *ON SE MOBILISE POUR EUX !*

Il faudra encore des dons car les rares associations qui voudraient bien sortir des chats malades ou blessés auront besoin d'un coup de pouce financier pour faire face aux premiers soins . Alors qui donnera , même 5 peuvent aider mais il faut beaucoup d'autres donateurs ;

----------


## Gaston

*RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX*
Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois

*Longue durée



**que faut il de plus ? 

DES ASSOS ,DES FA

et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour 

lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement
*

----------


## SarahC

> Le 23 est réservé sous mon assoc. Sortant samedi.


Sortant par quel biais, histoire que l'on cumule les sorties?

----------


## SarahC

> *3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
> 4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
>  *Coryza pour les deux* 
> _Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
> *5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
> * *Fin de coryza + gestante ?* 
> *8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
>  *Coryza* 
> *16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
> ...


Il y a aussi celle-là, qui est du même endroit que la minette sortie hier in extremis:


*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * URGENT!!! Sortante depuis mardi, GROS coryza*  :: 



Et donc potentiellement bientôt tout aussi pas "bien", car même souche de coryza.

----------


## SarahC

> *Babe78*, je peux faire une quarantaine dans le 94 avec le véto habituel de l'association qui est pas trop loin de chez moi. Jusqu'à mi-avril au moins.
> Sinon, j'ai fait des dons en semaines 10 et 12, mais on ne me les a pas encore réclamés...
> Je fais à nouveau un don de 20  pour cette semaine 13, reçu pas utile, pour n'importe lequel de ces chats.


FA supplémentaire àb ajouter au récap, merci.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Sortant par quel biais, histoire que l'on cumule les sorties?


Il va chez Gaston en transit jusqu'au 6/04.

----------


## Calymone

J'avais noter un message, pour signaler que la N°9 était en grosse urgence aussi O_O Il a disparu ...

Je complète le récap'.

----------


## Calymone

> Il va chez Gaston en transit jusqu'au 6/04.


Donc tu ne souhaite plus couvrir la 13 Chaperli ? Pour rappel, je ne l'ai sortie que pour qu'on la sauve, si toi tu a tout ce qu'il faut pour la prendre en charge, on peux voir ca ensemble  ::

----------


## TROCA

*7 CHATS EN GRANDE URGENCE* . Des propositions pour eux par pitié si nous voulons qu'ils figurent dans la rubrique des "sortis d'affaire" et non dans celle des "ils n'ont pas eu de chance". L'heure tourne pour eux et les rapproche d'une échéance fatale.  *ALORS POUR LES AIDER A SORTIR VIVANTS C' EST MAINTENANT* !

Aidez les rares associations qui se proposent à les sauver proposez-vous comme FA ou faites un don

----------


## Calymone

*RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX*
Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 ) :* pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois
*bbpo (94) :*   Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins

*Longue durée



**que faut il de plus ? 

DES ASSOS ,DES FA

et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour 

lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Donc tu ne souhaite plus couvrir la 13 Chaperli ? Pour rappel, je ne l'ai sortie que pour qu'on la sauve, si toi tu a tout ce qu'il faut pour la prendre en charge, on peux voir ca ensemble


Disons que la FA chez qui elle devait aller va prendre le 23 donc je vois avec elle.

----------


## sydney21

Pas de FA quarantaine ou moyenne durée en Région Parisienne ? La région la plus peuplée de France n'est pas très solidaire pour ses propres chats  ::   ::   :: 

Et les (trop) rares associations qui aident systématiquement commencent à être saturées, les adoptions vont beaucoup moins vite que ces nouvelles listes qui tombent chaque semaine, on ne peut tout absorber !

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*15) Femelle, 6 mois, crème tabby blanche, méga sociable
* ::  *Coryza léger, selles molles*  :: 

C'est bon pour elle ? Elle est réservée ?

Et pour la 18 la maman avec ses 3 nouveaux-nés. Où en est-elle ?

----------


## corinne27

Et la 9, personne pour l aider?????????????

----------


## Rinou

La 9 était déjà bien abattue samedi, ce qui n'était pas encore le cas de la 13, alors quand on voit comment ça a dégénéré pour cette dernière, il faut vite la sortir de là si on ne veut pas qu'elle soit retrouvée morte dans son box. :: 
Je rappelle que c'est une sociable en plus !
Elle n'a pas la bonne couleur ou les poils assez longs pour intéresser une asso ?  ::

----------


## TROCA

Les chats signalés prioritaires les 3-4-5-8-16 -17 et la 9 ont besoin de nous maintenant . N'attendez pas demain pour les aider car il risque d'être trop tard pour eux.  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR CES CHATS*

----------


## corinne27

> Les chats signalés prioritaires les 3-4-5-8-16 -17 et la 9 ont besoin de nous maintenant . N'attendez pas demain pour les aider car il risque d'être trop tard pour eux. *POUR CES CHATS*


Des nouvelles de la minette 9?

----------


## pacopanpan

*3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
* *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 

*Ces chats là sont devenus PRIORITAIRES . On se mobilise pour eux car ils n'ont aucune chance de figurer sur la prochaine liste. Le délai c'est demain pour eux . DONC URGENT URGENT SI ON VEUT LES SAUVER. 
**Il y a de grand bébés timidous, une femelle gestante , 2 mâlous de 8 ans sociables . Qui aura pitié d'eux ?



**RECAP FA: 

*(merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX
*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois
*bbpo (94) :*   Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins


*Longue durée



**que faut il de plus ? 

DES ASSOS ,DES FA

et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour 

lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement

des fa des assos,
il y a des ados sociables dans le lot*

----------


## Ibis

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 385 *

----------


## Ibis

Qui d'autre peut faire un don pour aider les assoc à sortir ces chats qui ne seront plus là la semaine prochaine ?
Certaines associations aimeraient faire plus mais n'en ont plus les moyens.

Les chats signalés prioritaires les 3-4-5-8-16 -17 et la 9 doivent sortir !!!
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Il va chez Gaston en transit jusqu'au 6/04.


As-tu déjà une piste de co-voiturage?

----------


## SarahC

> Des nouvelles de la minette 9?


Non, car j'ai une assoc, j'ai une FA longue durée, et je n'ai pas la FA de transit jusqu'au 14. 
En gros, si on continue, elle mourra pour ces 15 jours-là.
Elle est sortante depuis mardi, et peut sortir DEMAIN!
Si on attend, elle aura rejoint les anges, souvenons nous de la minette gestante, moins atteinte!

----------


## SarahC

> *15) Femelle, 6 mois, crème tabby blanche, méga sociable
> * *Coryza léger, selles molles* 
> 
> C'est bon pour elle ? Elle est réservée ?
> 
> Et pour la 18 la maman avec ses 3 nouveaux-nés. Où en est-elle ?



Réservée, mais je ne sais pas par qui, pour la maman, je n'en sais rien.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise  à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes  données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats.

_
*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * URGENT!!! Sortante depuis mardi, GROS coryza*  :: 




*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_


* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui

_
*

14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...

_
PAS DE PHOTO. ET NOUS N'EN AURONS PAS DE L'ENDROIT 2. 
C'est dommage, car le but de ces photos n'est pas le voyeurisme, ou que sais-je, mais bien de donner un sacré coup de pouce aux chats.
Les numéros restent bien souvent à tord des numéros, et il faut de l'imagination pour se les représenter, mais ils sont tous autant en urgence les uns que les autres, et il faut malheureusement faire aussi "sans photos", pas le choix.... 
_

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 

_22 et 23 sont sortants samedi, pas avant

_*24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_

----------


## SarahC

:: *QUI PEUT ACCUEILLIR UN CHAT POUR 15 JOURS? OU POUR UN MOIS? 

**15 JOURS DE VOTRE LONGUE VIE AVEC LA GARANTIE QU'IL REPARTE**

ET LA SATISFACTION D'ETRE DEVENU ACTEUR DE CE SOS QUE VOUS ETES EN TRAIN DE LIRE

**SANS AVOIR ENCORE TENTE DE FRANCHIR LE CAP!!!* *
ILS COMPTENT SUR VOUS!!* *VOUS POUVEZ SAUVER UNE VIE!!!!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

Via Bbpo on va en sauver un de la liste, j'attends des précisions.

Et nous on attend la suite!!! GOOOOO!!:: ON SE LANCE!!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> As-tu déjà une piste de co-voiturage?


Oui il part le 6/04 dans sa FALD. D'ailleurs il apparait toujours dans la liste.

----------


## SarahC

> Oui il part le 6/04 dans sa FALD


Je parle de QUI le sort de fourrière, pour regrouper les sorties des chats.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaston si personne d'autre.

----------


## sydney21

> Qui d'autre peut faire un don pour aider les assoc à sortir ces chats qui ne seront plus là la semaine prochaine ?
> Certaines associations aimeraient faire plus mais n'en ont plus les moyens.
> 
> Les chats signalés prioritaires les 3-4-5-8-16 -17 et la 9 doivent sortir !!!


Malheureusement ce n'est pas qu'une question de moyens, mais aussi une question de place  :: 

Quand on a atteint les limites, on ne peut pas indéfiniment repousser les murs...

----------


## corinne27

> Non, car j'ai une assoc, j'ai une FA longue durée, et je n'ai pas la FA de transit jusqu'au 14. 
> En gros, si on continue, elle mourra pour ces 15 jours-là.
> Elle est sortante depuis mardi, et peut sortir DEMAIN!
> Si on attend, elle aura rejoint les anges, souvenons nous de la minette gestante, moins atteinte!


moi je pourrais la prendre en transit mais je suis dans le 42, sinon pas de souci, j ai une pièce de quarantaine, a voir avec le trajet...

----------


## SarahC

Le souci est qu'elle est malade, et qu'à mon avis ce sera véto direct, et pas de suite un voyage.
Je crains un peu que le temps de trouver le co voit ne soit tellement proche du 14 que ça la fasse se faire "balloter" un peu pr "rien", si je puis m'exprimer ainsi.
Et ne pas négliger ce qu'occasionne le stress, en particulier sur un méchant coryza. Si on trouve une assoc près de chez vous en relais, là, ça serait plus "facile".
J'espère encore qu'une FA en RP se manifestera, mais pas trop tard, car même la FA de transit avt transport, ds n'importe quel cas nous ne l'avons pas.

----------


## corinne27

> Le souci est qu'elle est malade, et qu'à mon avis ce sera véto direct, et pas de suite un voyage.
> Je crains un peu que le temps de trouver le co voit ne soit tellement proche du 14 que ça la fasse se faire "balloter" un peu pr "rien", si je puis m'exprimer ainsi.
> Et ne pas négliger ce qu'occasionne le stress, en particulier sur un méchant coryza. Si on trouve une assoc près de chez vous en relais, là, ça serait plus "facile".
> J'espère encore qu'une FA en RP se manifestera, mais pas trop tard, car même la FA de transit avt transport, ds n'importe quel cas nous ne l'avons pas.


je comprends tout a fait j espère de tout coeur que vous trouverez une FA je croise les doigts

----------


## SarahC

Je l'espère aussi.... Si une FA et un co-voitureur potentiel en RP nous lisent!!! C'est à vous!

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise  à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes  données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats_


*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_


* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui

_
*

14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...

_
PAS DE PHOTO. ET NOUS N'EN AURONS PAS DE L'ENDROIT 2. 
C'est dommage, car le but de ces photos n'est pas le voyeurisme, ou que sais-je, mais bien de donner un sacré coup de pouce aux chats.
Les numéros restent bien souvent à tord des numéros, et il faut de l'imagination pour se les représenter, mais ils sont tous autant en urgence les uns que les autres, et il faut malheureusement faire aussi "sans photos", pas le choix.... 
_

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

**24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_

----------


## Lady92

Cette liste ressemble de plus en plus a la liste des prochains morts  :: 
Peut etre que si quelqu un en sauvait un la, maintenant, ca donnerait un elan positif a ce SOS qui passe totalement inapercu et que de fil en aiguille d autres pourront aussi etre sauves  :: 
J ai envie d y croire en tout cas, car la ca craint vraiment, c est la loose totale  :: 

Quel couple asso + FA peut se lancer pour sauver le premier qui va ensuite sauver les autres?   ::

----------


## SarahC

*13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable
* :: *En fin de gestation En grosse urgence, très maigre, ne ce nourri plus, très gros coryza*  :: 
_Elle est très belle, elle fait un peu chat touffu des forêts. 

_*
La voici chez le vétérinaire, pas trop mal remise et assez attentive aux caresses:


*

----------


## cyrano

*je vais de nouveau pousser quelques murs et prendre en fa la petite n° 9 jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit en état de rejoindre son association........*
   (par contre je veux bien bénéficier de la sortie de gaston si elle se porte volontaire...)

et pour la petite maman et ses3 bébés restants, ils arrivent demain matin car aujourd'hui un peu hard !!!

des nouvelles fraiches de la 13 qui ce soir m'a honoré de gros ronrons, on voit que le bout du tunnel n'est pas loin pour elle !!! merci à handicats pour sa réactivité qui lui a plus que surement sauvé la vie  ::

----------


## corinne27

> *13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable
> **En fin de gestation En grosse urgence, très maigre, ne ce nourri plus, très gros coryza* 
> _Elle est très belle, elle fait un peu chat touffu des forêts.
> _*
> La voici chez le vétérinaire, pas trop mal remise et assez attentive aux caresses:
> 
> 
> *


Elle a pas de FA?

----------


## SarahC

Pas encore, Corinne.

----------


## SarahC

> *je vais de nouveau pousser quelques murs et prendre en fa la petite n° 9 jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit en état de rejoindre son association........*
>    (par contre je veux bien bénéficier de la sortie de gaston si elle se porte volontaire...)
> 
> et pour la petite maman et ses3 bébés restants, ils arrivent demain matin car aujourd'hui un peu hard !!!
> 
> des nouvelles fraiches de la 13 qui ce soir m'a honoré de gros ronrons, on voit que le bout du tunnel n'est pas loin pour elle !!! merci à handicats pour sa réactivité qui lui a plus que surement sauvé la vie


A tout hasard, et ds un délire total, si sortie demain, est ce que jouable pr les chats sortants?
Ah ben non, pas tous, car certains encore sous délai.
L'assoc de la 15 la sort quand? 
Grouper ce serait bien, ds la mesure du possible. 
MERCI pour la 9, maintenant il faut la sortir physiquement de là!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## corinne27

> Pas encore, Corinne.


encore dommage que je sois si loin!!!!!!

----------


## Lady92

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

 ::  Des tres urgents, des un peu moins urgents
des femelles, des males
des grands chatons, des jeunes adultes, des adultes matures, un papy
3 males deja castres = moins d argent a debourser pour l asso
niveau couleur c est vrai que c est un peu limite cette semaine : noir, tigre, tabby/blanc, noir et blanc papy roux et blanc angora... Mais est ce que leur vie vaut moins que celle d une ecaille ou d un siamois? 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

QUI SE LANCE POUR EN SAUVER UN?

----------


## Lady92

Contente que la puce 13 reagisse et ne soit pas trop amorphe
Merci Cyrano pour ta proposition  ::  et les visites a la puce
Qui d autres peut proposer quelquechose pour sauver une vie?

----------


## PiaM

> quote Cyrano:
> *je vais de nouveau pousser quelques murs et prendre en fa la petite n° 9 jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit en état de rejoindre son association........
> *   (par contre je veux bien bénéficier de la sortie de gaston si elle se porte volontaire...)
> 
> et pour la petite maman et ses3 bébés restants, ils arrivent demain matin car aujourd'hui un peu hard !!!
> 
> des nouvelles fraiches de la 13 qui ce soir m'a honoré de gros ronrons, on voit que le bout du tunnel n'est pas loin pour elle !!! merci à handicats pour sa réactivité qui lui a plus que surement sauvé la vie


 ::  merci Cyrano

----------


## SarahC

:: *UNE SORTIE TROP TARDIVE PEUT LUI ETRE FATALE; QUI PEUT LA SORTIR DEMAIN???*  :: 



*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * URGENT!!! Sortante depuis mardi, GROS coryza*  ::

----------


## SarahC

:: *ET QUI SAIT, CETTE SORTIE POURRAIT EN FAIRE PROFITER D'AUTRES, DÉPÊCHONS NOUS!!!!!* ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

Suite à l'adoption du chaton que j'ai sorti de l'endroit 2 en semaine 9, j'ai une place de libre, je me propose donc comme FA de transit ou quarantaine pour 1 chat, à condition que cela ne dépasse pas un mois car je pars à l'étranger le 27 avril.
 Je suis sur Meaux (seine & marne). Je peux me déplacer samedi matin pour sortie. J'ai 2 caisses de transport et 1 sac Ikéa, si ça peut aider à en sortir un autre en même temps, je peux le véhiculer jusque Meaux ou environs. Si une assoc veut me chapeauter... J'ai envoyé par mail le formulaire FA en semaine 9.

----------


## Lady92

Merci Gaia4ever  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Suite à l'adoption du chaton que j'ai sorti de l'endroit 2 en semaine 9, j'ai une place de libre, je me propose donc comme FA de transit ou quarantaine pour 1 chat, à condition que cela ne dépasse pas un mois car je pars à l'étranger le 27 avril.
>  Je suis sur Meaux (seine & marne). Je peux me déplacer samedi matin pour sortie. J'ai 2 caisses de transport et 1 sac Ikéa, si ça peut aider à en sortir un autre en même temps, je peux le véhiculer jusque Meaux ou environs. Si une assoc veut me chapeauter... J'ai envoyé par mail le formulaire FA en semaine 9.


Il est adopté? Super! Je transmets, je vous "localise" sans souci!  ::

----------


## Lady92

J ESPERE AVOIR BIEN UTILISE LE DERNIER RECAP (trouve page 9 # 126)  :: 

*RECAP FA:* (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX
*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois
*bbpo (94) :*   Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins
*Gaia4ever (77)*  pour un chat pour 1 mois (depart a l etranger le 27/04)

*Longue durée*

*que faut il de plus ? DES ASSOS ,DES FA et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement*  
des fa des assos,
Il y a des ados sociables dans le lot

----------


## SarahC

*Pour co-voit je rappelle qu'il y a un lien Doodle sur lequel reporter vos disponibilités.*
*
Et pour les FA qui hésitent à se lancer.... 15 jours, une quarantaine, 1 mois, parfait, on en sauve encore plus! Et une FA jusqu'à adoption ne veut pas dire "à vie", alors lancez vous!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

Si tout colle,

*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger
*=> FA chat 23*

*bbpo (94) :*   Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins
*Gaia4ever (77)*  pour un chat pour 1 mois (depart a l etranger le 27/04)
_=> En attente de confirmation, mais un chat sûr pour bbpo, formulaire transmis pour Gaia, pr quarantaine ne dépassant pas la période vacances._


Il reste des FA dispo qui pour le moment n'ont pas encore pu aboutir et d'autres qui nous lisent et ne se sont pas manifestées, gardons espoir!

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise  à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes  données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats_


*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_


* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui

_
*

14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...

_
PAS DE PHOTO. ET NOUS N'EN AURONS PAS DE L'ENDROIT 2. 
C'est dommage, car le but de ces photos n'est pas le voyeurisme, ou que sais-je, mais bien de donner un sacré coup de pouce aux chats.
Les numéros restent bien souvent à tord des numéros, et il faut de l'imagination pour se les représenter, mais ils sont tous autant en urgence les uns que les autres, et il faut malheureusement faire aussi "sans photos", pas le choix.... 
_

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

**24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_
*Une piste pour le lapin, on confirme demain!*

----------


## fina_flora

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.................... ma pièce de quarantaine ne sera pas disponible avant le mercredi 04 avril
et comme mes vieux sont susceptibles de dormir chez moi dans la nuit du dimanche 08 au lundi 09 avril
il faudra prendre mon relais entre le samedi 07 avril et le lundi 09 avril (matin)
bref pas top pour une quarantaine
je peux finir la quarantaine par contre

----------


## SarahC

Va falloir trouver une FA pr les vieux!  ::

----------


## SarahC

On a une brochette de noireauds si cela tente quelqu'un???  :: 
Un petit minet troutrouille, un FIV méga love, coup de coeur de Rinou, et une minette pot de colle!

----------


## SarahC

> *Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!* 
> 
> J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!


Je me répète, mais, à lire, ils sont passés par là avant vous, ils vous donneront peut-être l'élan!

----------


## babe78

> *13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable
> **En fin de gestation En grosse urgence, très maigre, ne ce nourri plus, très gros coryza* 
> _Elle est très belle, elle fait un peu chat touffu des forêts. 
> 
> _*
> La voici chez le vétérinaire, pas trop mal remise et assez attentive aux caresses:
> 
> 
> *


Nous avons une fa quarantaine puis des pistes de FALD pour la belle quand elle sera remise, nous allons donc la prendre en charge. par contre il nous faut un covoiturage Villemomble (93) vers Feucherolles (78 proche Plaisir) impérativement lundi donc si quelqu'un peut mettre le post de covoit ce serait super pendant que nous continuons à chercher des pistes.

nous allons également prendre en charge un loulou pour bbpo mais à voir selon les covoiturages possibles et je l'espère les réservations

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 385 *

----------


## fina_flora

> *UNE SORTIE TROP TARDIVE PEUT LUI ETRE FATALE; QUI PEUT LA SORTIR DEMAIN???* 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
> * URGENT!!! Sortante depuis mardi, GROS coryza*


il faut qu'elle sorte vite
il lui manque quoi?
FA jusqu'au 14, c'est cela?
je peux du lundi 09 au 14 avril
Une FA jusqu'au 09?

----------


## fina_flora

@ babe78:
nous allons également prendre en charge un loulou pour bbpo mais à voir selon les covoiturages possibles et je l'espère les réservations
quelle direction pour le covoiturage?
NB: je peux sortir de l'endroit 1 samedi

----------


## SarahC

> Nous avons une fa quarantaine puis des pistes de FALD pour la belle quand elle sera remise, nous allons donc la prendre en charge. par contre il nous faut un covoiturage *Villemomble (93) vers Feucherolles (78 proche Plaisir) impérativement lundi donc si quelqu'un peut mettre le post de covoit* ce serait super pendant que nous continuons à chercher des pistes.
> 
> nous allons également prendre en charge un loulou pour bbpo mais à voir selon les covoiturages possibles et je l'espère les réservations


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/48969-LUNDI-2-04!-Villemomble-(93)-Feucherolles-(78-prox-Plaisir)-pr-chatte-rescapée-!?p=1041637#post1041637

----------


## SarahC

> J'aurai peut être une place pour le 11 chez l'une de mes fa qui craque pour les noireauds et sans préjugé sur les fiv+...
> 
> Mon seul soucis est que je comptais sur elle pour prendre un chat que je dois replacer car cet autre chat n'a plus de fa.
> Donc si jamais quelqu'un a une place pour le chat que je dois recaser, cela me permettrait de sortir le 11.


Tu peux nous faire un bref descriptif du chat à caser av photo, ça peut aider? En RP?

----------


## SarahC

> @ babe78:
> nous allons également prendre en charge un loulou pour bbpo mais à voir selon les covoiturages possibles et je l'espère les réservations
> quelle direction pour le covoiturage?
> NB: je peux sortir de l'endroit 1 samedi


Lequel?

----------


## SarahC

> il faut qu'elle sorte vite
> il lui manque quoi?
> FA jusqu'au 14, c'est cela?
> je peux du lundi 09 au 14 avril
> Une FA jusqu'au 09?


Il manque juste le co voit direction 93.

----------


## Almeria

Je recherche quelqu'un pour faire un Paris-Strasbourg  :: 

Ca serait pour sortir le vieux papi.
Il me faut absolument un covoit sinon ça ne pourra malheureusement pas se faire ..

Voilà le lien du covoit : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...bourg-%2867%29

----------


## SarahC

> Je recherche quelqu'un pour faire un Paris-Strasbourg 
> 
> Ca serait pour sortir le vieux papi.
> Il me faut absolument un covoit sinon ça ne pourra malheureusement pas se faire ..
> 
> Voilà le lien du covoit : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/48970-URGENT!-Pr-chat-en-fourrière-RP-Strasbourg-(67)


On en a discuté av Almeria, donc soit on trouve une option rapide de trajet, et une FA le temps de, soit, si un plan autre se manifeste, on penchera pour autre.
Il est âgé, et il est déjà malheureusement soumis à une sortie décalée, dc en gros, il a pas trop de bol, là, donc derrière faut une réactivité maximale!

----------


## SarahC

> Le chat qu'elle doit récupérer est un tigré de 2 ans légèrement timide mais ultra câlin une fois en confiance.
> Il est en règle niveau véto et ok avec les chats ; le voici en photo :
> Pièce jointe 32976Pièce jointe 32977
> 
> Il s'appelle LOVER et c'est un chat sorti en SEMAINE 1 quand j'ai sorti 8 chats qui était en fa temporaire qui ne peut plus le garder plus.
> Si ce loulou trouvait sa fa longue durée (il est vacciné, testé négatif, castré et ok chat), cela permettrait au numéro 11 de pouvoir avoir une place.


Tu peux éventuellement lui créer un topic ds recherche FA, ou carrément ds adoptions aussi, on n'est pas à ça près, toutes les pistes sont bonnes à tenter.

----------


## SarahC

> *francinette me proposait un paris-strasbourg pour le 7 avril avec retour via metz (c'est paris metz que je cherchais)*


Almeria, tu peux te mettre en relation av elle par MP et voir si tjs d'actualité en fonction de ses plannings généralement chargés?
Comme je le disais, si possible, au retour, un chien serait à remonter de Strasbourg à Lorraine, Nancy ou Metz, sait-on jamais.

----------


## Almeria

Je lui envoi un MP  ::

----------


## SarahC

:: *UNE SORTIE TROP TARDIVE PEUT LUI ETRE FATALE; QUI PEUT LA SORTIR DEMAIN???*  :: 



*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * URGENT!!! Sortante depuis mardi, GROS coryza*  :: 



*Au moins la rapprocher de sa route, ça serait un début!*

----------


## SarahC

[ ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise  à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour  tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes  données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats_


*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_


* 12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui

_
*

14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...

_
PAS DE PHOTO. ET NOUS N'EN AURONS PAS DE L'ENDROIT 2. 
C'est dommage, car le but de ces photos n'est pas le voyeurisme, ou que sais-je, mais bien de donner un sacré coup de pouce aux chats.
Les numéros restent bien souvent à tord des numéros, et il faut de l'imagination pour se les représenter, mais ils sont tous autant en urgence les uns que les autres, et il faut malheureusement faire aussi "sans photos", pas le choix.... 
_

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

**24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_
*Une piste pour le lapin, on confirme demain!*

----------


## Lilly1982

:: Les chats de l'endroit 1 sont à réserver aujourd'hui. :: 

 :: Vite, des assos, des FA !!! ::

----------


## TROCA

N'y avait-il pas une piste FA fin de vie pour le papy de 16 ans un beau chat très sociable ? Un adoptant peut-être pour lui pour lui assurer une fin de vie digne? Il est très maigre et déjà qu'il ne peut pas sortir avant mardi . Qui aura envie de le sauver, même si ce n'est que pour quelques mois cela en vaut la peine.
Il y a encore beaucoup de chats en attente de solutions. Il faut d'autres associations, de nouvelles FA, et aussi encore des dons car il y a beaucoup de malades. Tant qu'ils sont sur les listes, ne les abandonnons pas mais c''est maintenant qu'il faut réagir pour tenter de les sauver.

----------


## SarahC

> N'y avait-il pas une piste FA fin de vie pour le papy de 16 ans un beau chat très sociable ? Un adoptant peut-être pour lui pour lui assurer une fin de vie digne? Il est très maigre et déjà qu'il ne peut pas sortir avant mardi . Qui aura envie de le sauver, même si ce n'est que pour quelques mois cela en vaut la peine.
> Il y a encore beaucoup de chats en attente de solutions. Il faut d'autres associations, de nouvelles FA, et aussi encore des dons car il y a beaucoup de malades. Tant qu'ils sont sur les listes, ne les abandonnons pas mais c''est maintenant qu'il faut réagir pour tenter de les sauver.


Oui, c indiqué ds les pages précédentes, hier soir, et en début de SOS, 2 pistes, tout co il est indiqué qu'il n'est pas sortant avant mardi, là est le problème...  ::

----------


## banzai

*16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*important qu'il soit secouru avant septicémie!!!!!*

----------


## TanjaK

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100 € (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30 € en report semaine passée)
_*10 € (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100 € (invite 17) dont 40 € pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30 € (Alicebyss) 15 € pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15 € pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25 € (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* *€ (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20 € * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20 €  (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20 € (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20 € (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20 € (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**10 € (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 395 €*

----------


## pacopanpan

*RECAP FA:* (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX
*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois
*bbpo (94) :*   Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins
*Gaia4ever (77)*  pour un chat pour 1 mois (depart a l etranger le 27/04)

*Longue durée*

*que faut il de plus ? DES ASSOS ,DES FA et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement*  
des fa des assos,
Il y a des ados sociables dans le lot     	

Si tout colle,

*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger
*=> FA chat 23*

*bbpo (94) :*   Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins
*Gaia4ever (77)*  pour un chat pour 1 mois (depart a l etranger le 27/04)
_=> En attente de confirmation, mais un chat sûr pour bbpo, formulaire transmis pour Gaia, pr quarantaine ne dépassant pas la période vacances._


Il reste des FA dispo qui pour le moment n'ont pas encore pu aboutir et d'autres qui nous lisent et ne se sont pas manifestées,

*Pour co-voit je rappelle qu'il y a un lien Doodle sur lequel reporter vos disponibilités.
*
*Et pour les FA qui hésitent à se lancer.... 15 jours, une quarantaine, 1 mois, parfait, on en sauve encore plus! Et une FA jusqu'à adoption ne veut pas dire "à vie", alors lancez vous!!!!*

----------


## TROCA

*Aucune proposition pour les babichous 3 et 4 des timidous, ni pour la 5 gestante, le 8,  le 16 (abcès au cou) et le 17 signalés prioritaires ?*
*CELA URGE POUR EUX* il reste peu de temps pour essayer de les sauver  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Gaston

*RECAP FA:* (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX
*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois
*bbpo (94) :* Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins
*Gaia4ever (77)* pour un chat pour 1 mois (depart a l etranger le 27/04)

*Longue durée*

*que faut il de plus ? DES ASSOS ,DES FA et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement* 
des fa des assos,
Il y a des ados sociables dans le lot 

Si tout colle,

*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger*(Ma proposition de FA est pour un autre chat, j'ai deux places)
**=> FA chat 23* 

*bbpo (94) :* Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins
*Gaia4ever (77)* pour un chat pour 1 mois (depart a l etranger le 27/04)
_=> En attente de confirmation, mais un chat sûr pour bbpo, formulaire transmis pour Gaia, pr quarantaine ne dépassant pas la période vacances._


Il reste des FA dispo qui pour le moment n'ont pas encore pu aboutir et d'autres qui nous lisent et ne se sont pas manifestées,

*Pour co-voit je rappelle qu'il y a un lien Doodle sur lequel reporter vos disponibilités.
*
*Et pour les FA qui hésitent à se lancer.... 15 jours, une quarantaine, 1 mois, parfait, on en sauve encore plus! Et une FA jusqu'à adoption ne veut pas dire "à vie", alors lancez vous!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

> *Aucune proposition pour les babichous 3 et 4 des timidous, ni pour la 5 gestante, le 8,  le 16 (abcès au cou) et le 17 signalés prioritaires ?*
> *CELA URGE POUR EUX* il reste peu de temps pour essayer de les sauver


Pour le moment, rien du tout. 

Je précise aussi que l'autre maman sort finalement ce matin, et que certes, elle a 3 petits, car en réalité sur les 6, 3 étaient déjà morts avant que l'on n'obtienne les listes.

On m'a dit qu'à l'endroit 2, hormis celle de Chatperli, pour le moment, aucune réservation supplémentaire.

----------


## esther&

Bonjour,

Vu l urgence mardi , j avais proposer a chatperlipopette de sortir la 13 et de la prendre en accueil mais comme elle semblait avoir trouver une solution entre temps grâce a hand cats, elle a décidé de sortir le 23.Malheureusement je ne peux pas prendre 2 chats en accueil possédant moi meme 5 chats et 2 chiens.
Par contre j ai fait une promesse de don de 100e a hand cats pour la 13 et de parrainer le papy a sa sortie.
Je ne veux pas de polemique sur les dons, si les frais veto de la 13 sont deja couvert , ce don peut aller pour un autre chat.
J espere qu une solution sera trouver pour les autres...

----------


## TROCA

L'heure tourne et toujours pas de nouvelle proposition pour les prioritaires . Personne pour leur sauver la vie ?
Il y a des grands bébés timidous, une gestante craintive mais c'est peut-être du à son état, 2 mâlous de 8 ans sociables et un jeune mâlou de 10mois craintif mais pas sauvage.
*
ILS SONT EN GRANDE URGENCE . ILS COMPTENT SUR NOUS POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE CAR NOUS SOMMES LEUR TOUTE DERNIERE CHANCE POUR ENCORE QUELQUES HEURES*.
 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Calymone

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu
**100   (esther&) pour la n°13 ou pour un autre Avec ou sans reçu ?

TOTAL : 495 *

----------


## Calymone

> Bonjour,
> 
> Vu l urgence mardi , j avais proposer a chatperlipopette de sortir la 13 et de la prendre en accueil mais comme elle semblait avoir trouver une solution entre temps grâce a hand cats, elle a décidé de sortir le 23.Malheureusement je ne peux pas prendre 2 chats en accueil possédant moi meme 5 chats et 2 chiens.
> Par contre j ai fait une promesse de don de 100e a hand cats pour la 13 et de parrainer le papy a sa sortie.
> Je ne veux pas de polemique sur les dons, si les frais veto de la 13 sont deja couvert , ce don peut aller pour un autre chat.
> J espere qu une solution sera trouver pour les autres...


Merci beaucoup esther&, souhaitez vous un reçu ?

----------


## SarahC

> Bonjour,
> 
> Vu l urgence mardi , j avais proposer a chatperlipopette de sortir la 13 et de la prendre en accueil mais comme elle semblait avoir trouver une solution entre temps grâce a hand cats, elle a décidé de sortir le 23.Malheureusement je ne peux pas prendre 2 chats en accueil possédant moi meme 5 chats et 2 chiens.
> Par contre j ai fait une promesse de don de 100e a hand cats pour la 13 et de parrainer le papy a sa sortie.
> Je ne veux pas de polemique sur les dons, si les frais veto de la 13 sont deja couvert , ce don peut aller pour un autre chat.
> J espere qu une solution sera trouver pour les autres...


Merci à vous, pour le moment rien n'est réparti car on attend les factures.

----------


## SarahC

La 9 est en cours de sortie, on a fini par trouver!  ::  à la co-voitureuse qui fait l'endroit 1 et l'endroit 2 à la fois!!

----------


## pacopanpan

*RECAP FA:* (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX
*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois
*bbpo (94) :* Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins
*Gaia4ever (77)* pour un chat pour 1 mois (depart a l etranger le 27/04)

*Longue durée*

*que faut il de plus ? DES ASSOS ,DES FA et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement* 
des fa des assos,
Il y a des ados sociables dans le lot 

Si tout colle,

*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger*(Ma proposition de FA est pour un autre chat, j'ai deux places)
**=> FA chat 23* 

*bbpo (94) :* Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins
*Gaia4ever (77)* pour un chat pour 1 mois (depart a l etranger le 27/04)
_=> En attente de confirmation, mais un chat sûr pour bbpo, formulaire transmis pour Gaia, pr quarantaine ne dépassant pas la période vacances._


Il reste des FA dispo qui pour le moment n'ont pas encore pu aboutir et d'autres qui nous lisent et ne se sont pas manifestées,

*Pour co-voit je rappelle qu'il y a un lien Doodle sur lequel reporter vos disponibilités.
*
*Et pour les FA qui hésitent à se lancer.... 15 jours, une quarantaine, 1 mois, parfait, on en sauve encore plus! Et une FA jusqu'à adoption ne veut pas dire "à vie", alors lancez vous!!!

*Les chats de l'endroit 1 sont à réserver aujourd'hui. :: 

 :: Vite, des assos, des FA !!!*

*

----------


## Mag87

Je souhaite être FA bébés chats mais je suis de Haute Vienne. Ca vous intéresse ???

----------


## sydney21

> Je souhaite être FA bébés chats mais je suis de Haute Vienne. Ca vous intéresse ???



C'est-à-dire ? Quel âge ? 

FA quarantaine / moyenne / longue durée ? 

Avez vous une asso pour vous chapeauter ?

----------


## erkel

Je fais Paris-Lyon en train dimanche, si jamais y'a des FA lyonnaises. Par contre c'est le 22h-minuit donc il faut des couche tard pour l'amener et le récupérer aux gares.

----------


## Mistouflette

Les sorties de ce matin


*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * Sortante dès aujourd'hui, gros coryza*  :: 

 

une doudouce bien prise..........

*18) Femelle fauve tabby blanche, 10 mois, caractérielle* _(protège ses BB, en gros!)
_ ::  *Avec 3 bébés d'une semaine!*  :: 

*19 - femelle brun tabby blanche**
20 - mâle brun tabby*
*21 - mâle brun tabby blanc * 

 

effectivement, elle protège ses bb............belle minette

----------


## TROCA

> La 9 est en cours de sortie, on a fini par trouver!  à la co-voitureuse qui fait l'endroit 1 et l'endroit 2 à la fois!!


Merci pour la petite qui effectivement n'a pas l'air bien . Quel soulagement de la savoir à l'abri en espérant que les soins qu'elle va recevoir lui permettront d'être définitivement sortie d'affaire. Elle est superbe (queue touffue ?). 
Merci pour la petite maman si protectrice et si jolie. Comment vont les BB ?
Un double bravo à la co-voitureuse Mistouflette sans laquelle ces sorties n'auraient pas pu se faire  ::  ::  :: 

*On continue à se mobiliser pour tous les autres , ceux qui n'ont encore aucune piste ! On ne relâche pas la pression tant qu'on n'en a pas sauvé un maximum*. *Associations, FA, donateurs CES CHATS ONT BESOIN DE VOUS * !

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour la sortie et les photos des 2 beautes.
Esperons que ca permette de redonner de la motivation pour tous les nombreux mimis restes sur place car aucune nouvelle proposition  :: 
 ::  IL FAUT DE L'AIDE MAINTENANT AVANT QU'IL NE SOIT TROP TARD  ::

----------


## Mag87

Je me propose pour FA moins de 3 mois (quitte à biberonner) et possibilité FA moyenne durée..

----------


## TROCA

> Je fais Paris-Lyon en train dimanche, si jamais y'a des FA lyonnaises. Par contre c'est le 22h-minuit donc il faut des couche tard pour l'amener et le récupérer aux gares.


Qui pourrait envoyer à Erkel le lien covoiturage ?

----------


## Terpsichore

Si besoin, je peux réceptionner des chats à Lyon en transit dimanche soir (si des gens viennent d'un peu loin et ne peuvent le récupérer que le lendemain par exemple).

----------


## fina_flora

> Je fais Paris-Lyon en train dimanche, si jamais y'a des FA lyonnaises. Par contre c'est le 22h-minuit donc il faut des couche tard pour l'amener et le récupérer aux gares.


lien covoit envoyé par mp

----------


## fina_flora

> Bonjour,
> 
> Vu l urgence mardi , j avais proposer a chatperlipopette de sortir la 13 et de la prendre en accueil mais comme elle semblait avoir trouver une solution entre temps grâce a hand cats, elle a décidé de sortir le 23.Malheureusement je ne peux pas prendre 2 chats en accueil possédant moi meme 5 chats et 2 chiens.
> Par contre j ai fait une promesse de don de 100e a hand cats pour la 13 et de parrainer le papy a sa sortie.
> Je ne veux pas de polemique sur les dons, si les frais veto de la 13 sont deja couvert , ce don peut aller pour un autre chat.
> J espere qu une solution sera trouver pour les autres...


@flokelo: elle prends le 23 au lieu du 13 et n'a pas de possibilité d'en prendre plus

----------


## sydney21

> Je me propose pour FA moins de 3 mois (quitte à biberonner) et possibilité FA moyenne durée..


Pour l'instant aucun chat ne correspond à votre demande. Moyenne durée...vous pouvez préciser combien de temps ?

----------


## Mag87

Jusqu'à 3 mois en accueil

----------


## fina_flora

> Jusqu'à 3 mois en accueil


donc vous pouvez prendre un chat quelque soit son age, c'est cela?
mais vous ne pouvez faire FA que jusque fin juin, c'est cela?

----------


## sydney21

> donc vous pouvez prendre un chat quelque soit son age, c'est cela?
> mais vous ne pouvez faire FA que jusque fin juin, c'est cela?


Non elle ne peut prendre que des chatons de moins de 3 mois pour un délai maxi de 3 mois.

----------


## babe78

nous avons réservée le 22 pour gaia qui ira directement chercher le loulou à la fourrière et la 12 pour bbpo pour laquelle il faut donc un covoit de la fourrière à vitry sur seine

merci d'avance à ceux qui peuvent aider

----------


## Lilly1982

[ ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise   à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats_


*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_


*
14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Plus de diarrhées mais très maigre !!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.
_ Sortant que la semaine prochaine (mardi), car pas identifié, véto absente toute la semaine ...

_
PAS DE PHOTO. ET NOUS N'EN AURONS PAS DE L'ENDROIT 2. 
C'est dommage, car le but de ces photos  n'est pas le voyeurisme, ou que sais-je, mais bien de donner un sacré  coup de pouce aux chats.
Les numéros restent bien souvent à tord des numéros, et il faut de  l'imagination pour se les représenter, mais ils sont tous autant en  urgence les uns que les autres, et il faut malheureusement faire aussi  "sans photos", pas le choix.... 
_

*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 


*24) Lapin femelle, 2 ans, bleue et blanche, yeux bleus*_, en bon état sanitaire_ _
Caractère en attente, car pour le moment, pas contente d'être en box_
*Une piste pour le lapin, on confirme demain!*

----------


## sydney21

> nous avons réservée le 22 pour gaia qui ira directement chercher le loulou à la fourrière et la 12 pour bbpo pour laquelle il faut donc un covoit de la fourrière à vitry sur seine
> 
> merci d'avance à ceux qui peuvent aider


Il s'agit de ces chats là :
*12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable
22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*

----------


## pacopanpan

*3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
* *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_

et les bibous personne pour eux? cela me fend le coeur , mon dernier petit noireaux a le meme age

----------


## Gaia4ever

Il s'agit de ces chats là :
*12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable
22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

Je sors le 22 samedi matin de l'endroit 2, je rapelle que j'ai encore une caisse de transport (et sac Ikéa) si cela peut aider à en sortir un deuxième, et que je peux covoiturer jusque Meaux (77,train direct pour gare de l'Est) si cela peut aider... faites moi signe!*

----------


## ifuzeau

40 euro pour les 4 plus jeunes (5 mois et 7 mois) sans reçu...les pauvres bbs

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Il s'agit de ces chats là :
> *12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable
> 22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
> 
> Je sors le 22 samedi matin de l'endroit 2, je rapelle que j'ai encore une caisse de transport (et sac Ikéa) si cela peut aider à en sortir un deuxième, et que je peux covoiturer jusque Meaux (77,train direct pour gare de l'Est) si cela peut aider... faites moi signe!*


Il y a aussi le 23 sortant samedi. Possible pour toi ? Il va chez Gaston dans le 91. Voir avec elle directement comment vous pouvez vous arranger.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu
**100   (esther&) pour la n°13 ou pour un autre Avec ou sans reçu ?
**40 ( ifuzeau ) pour les petits de 5 mois ou 7 mois* *sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 535 *

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Il y a aussi le 23 sortant samedi. Possible pour toi ? Il va chez Gaston dans le 91. Voir avec elle directement comment vous pouvez vous arranger.


MP envoyé à Gaston

----------


## SarahC

> Je fais Paris-Lyon en train dimanche, si jamais y'a des FA lyonnaises. Par contre c'est le 22h-minuit donc il faut des couche tard pour l'amener et le récupérer aux gares.





> Si besoin, je peux réceptionner des chats à Lyon en transit dimanche soir (si des gens viennent d'un peu loin et ne peuvent le récupérer que le lendemain par exemple).


Merci à vous, je ne sais pas si cela aidera, mais en tout cas le doublon "coup de pouce" existe déjà!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> MP envoyé à Gaston


Une fois le point de relais trouvé, merci de nous donner le point de relais, si jamais cela pouvait encore décanter quelque chose.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise   à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 29 MARS!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats_


*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 


** *La lapine a trouvé une solution en direct via une structure de leur connaissance. 

*** *Pour les chats, zéro nouvelle piste à ma connaissance!* 

*J'ôte le papy, qui comme la 12 pourra, si tout colle, peut-être sortir samedi, c'est en pourparlers.*
*Plus d'informations si cela a aboutit..... Et si on a une FA de transit de quelques jours aussi pour lui, mais je pense, passage véto pour petit check-up, ce ne serait pas du luxe!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Si FALD dans la région Rhône alpes, je peux sortir le 1 et 2. Les miennes sont archi complètes.

----------


## marinettemag

Bonsoir,
Inquiète de voir que la minette (gestante ?) n°5 reste sans solution, j'ai demandé à une amie de RP (91-limite 94) qui veut bien étudier son éventuel accueil le temps de la gestation si elle est gestante. 
Avez-vous une association dans ce coin pour couvrir la minette et s'engager à prendre les chatons et leur maman après (vacances à l'étranger en juillet dernier délai).

A qui puis-je transmettre son téléphone par MP, pour dialoguer directement avec elle, SVP MERCI ?
Marinettemag

----------


## chatperlipopette

La minette n'aura pas ses bb si elle est effectivement gestante.

----------


## sydney21

*RECAP DES CHATS QUI SONT RESERVES/SORTIS

ENDROIT N°1* :


*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable* *sortie*

*12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable
**
13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable* *sortie
*
*14) Mâle Castré, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
*

*ENDROIT N°2* :


*15) Femelle, 6 mois, crème tabby blanche, méga sociable
**
18) Femelle fauve tabby blanche, 10 mois, caractérielle* *sortis
* ::  *Avec 3 bébés d'une semaine!*  :: 
*19 - femelle brun tabby blanche
20 - mâle brun tabby
21 - mâle brun tabby blanc**


22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable*

----------


## marinettemag

> La minette n'aura pas ses bb si elle est effectivement gestante.


??? Est-ce pour cette raison qu'elle reste en fourrière ?

Une minette ne doit-elle pas avoir 1 portée avant stérilisation ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, doit-elle sortir et être réservée demain au + tard  ?
Marinettemag

----------


## La Rainette

> ??? Est-ce pour cette raison qu'elle reste en fourrière ?
> 
> Une minette ne doit-elle pas avoir 1 portée avant stérilisation ?
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, doit-elle sortir et être réservée demain au + tard  ?
> Marinettemag


Il lui faut en effet une fa et une asso pour sortir.
Par contre, la portée avant stérilisation, ce n'est pas du tout obligatoire, bien loin de là ! 
Enfin, oui elle doit être réservée demain. Merci.

----------


## SarahC

Je n'aurais même pas penser trouver cela sur un site de nourriture pour chats, mais cela résume bien les arguments, en effet:
http://www.purina.fr/Home/All+About+.../Neutering.htm

----------


## Lady92

Oui, elle doit sortir! 
Votre amie peut elle l accueillir meme si non gestante ou sortie a temps pour avortement?

----------


## marinettemag

> Oui, elle doit sortir! 
> Votre amie peut elle l accueillir meme si non gestante ou sortie a temps pour avortement?


Pas de problème ! Je viens de lui communiquer l'adresse mail "soschatsnac...." Par contre grosse journée de travail demain (8-21h)... ce serait gentil de lui trouver une assos en RP (vigneux).

----------


## sydney21

> ??? Est-ce pour cette raison qu'elle reste en fourrière ?
> 
> Une minette ne doit-elle pas avoir 1 portée avant stérilisation ?
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, doit-elle sortir et être réservée demain au + tard ?
> Marinettemag


Elle reste en fourrière parce que pour l'instant personne ne s'est proposé pour elle.

Et le fait d'avoir une portée avant stérilisation, c'est une "idée reçue" qu'il faudrait oublier, ce qui éviterait bon nombre de naissances de chatons qui à leur tour.... etc...

----------


## marinettemag

Mail de mon amie (DOMI) parti (désolée, pt pb à l'envoi qui a pris du temps).

Elle attend le formulaire et sera ravie de vous répondre au téléphone (n° donné dans son mail).

Bonne fin de soirée et bonne chance à cette minette et aux autres.
Marinettemag

----------


## SarahC

> Mail de mon amie (DOMI) parti (désolée, pt pb à l'envoi qui a pris du temps).
> 
> Elle attend le formulaire et sera ravie de vous répondre au téléphone (n° donné dans son mail).
> 
> Bonne fin de soirée et bonne chance à cette minette et aux autres.
> Marinettemag


Formulaire envoyé à votre amie, merci à vous.

----------


## cyrano

*voici une photo du papy qui si tout se passe bien pourra sortir samedi, vu sa tête je crois que c'est une urgence......

*

----------


## fina_flora

> nous avons réservée le 22 pour gaia qui ira directement chercher le loulou à la fourrière et la 12 pour bbpo pour laquelle il faut donc un covoit de la fourrière à vitry sur seine
> 
> merci d'avance à ceux qui peuvent aider


bbpo pourrait elle faire un bout du trajet?
je fais endroit 1 vers Palaiseau (91) samedi

----------


## Muriel P

SVP ça urge !! Des FA longue durée en région Rhône-Alpes permettraient à Chatperlipopette de sortir les grands bébés de 5 mois !!!  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> bbpo pourrait elle faire un bout du trajet?
> je fais endroit 1 vers Palaiseau (91) samedi


Je ne sais pas, on va voir, et voir aussi si papy sort, et voir pr relais, car il en faudra un potentiellement.

----------


## Lilly1982

> Je n'aurais même pas penser trouver cela sur un site de nourriture pour chats, mais cela résume bien les arguments, en effet:
> http://www.purina.fr/Home/All+About+.../Neutering.htm


HS : c'est effectivement étonnant de trouver ça sur un site pour de la bouffe, mais c'est rudement bien expliqué et le fond est très bon. Voilà que Pur*na se lance dans la PA  ::

----------


## Lady92

Derniere ligne droite pour esperer sauver ces chats  :: 
 ::  Qui peut encore proposer quelquechose?

----------


## cyrano

*ce bébé va mourir ! mais il est noir et catalogué comme craintif dont il n'émeut personne
et bien moi il me donne des cauchemars..........

personne pour les sauvés lui et ses copains de galère ??????*

----------


## corinne27

> *ce bébé va mourir ! mais il est noir et catalogué comme craintif dont il n'émeut personne
> et bien moi il me donne des cauchemars..........
> 
> personne pour les sauvés lui et ses copains de galère ??????*


J ai une minette noire qui est passée aussi par là, elle était très craintive, maintenant elle est  adorable, toujours méfiante mais gentille avec tout le monde, alors peu importe la couleur, ils ont tous de l amour a donner...

----------


## Lilly1982

Le numéro 11 a une vraie tête de panthère je trouve, je le verrai bien dans la jungle.

----------


## Ibis

Oh si, moi aussi j'y pense, comme au n°8 aussi craintif, au 11 FIV.
Le problème est le manque de place. Si je pouvais, je prendrais les craintifs surtout qu'ils ne doivent l'être que parce qu'ils sont enfermés et ont peur.
Il suffit de voir le n°3 sorti en semaine 12 et dit craintif !

Mais tant qu'il n'y a pas d'adoption, je n'ai pas de place libérée.

*Il faudrait vraiment de nouvelles FA ! 
Qui se lance pour aider ces chats ?*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise   à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER DE SUITE, PEUVENT ENCORE SORTIR CE WE!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats_


*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  ::

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu
**100   (esther&) pour la n°13 ou pour un autre Avec ou sans reçu ?
**40 ( ifuzeau ) pour les petits de 5 mois ou 7 mois* *sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 535 *

----------


## La Rainette

Il reste de nombreux chats, certains en urgence "sanitaire", je pense au chat avec l'abcès, aux coryzas, diarrhées... Le FIV super sympa, le jeune craintif... Quelle misère !
Je pense aussi à ce que ces chats pourraient "devenir", je me rappelle certains chats sortis dans des états... et qui aujourd'hui sont heureux et magnifiques de santé. J'espère que ceux-ci auront cette chance !!!

Rien n'est encore perdu pour eux  ::

----------


## Ibis

Les chats de l'endroit 2 ne seront plus là la semaine prochaine !!!! Ils sont trop anciens.

Il faut les sortir maintenant. *Qui se propose pour aider à sauver une vie ?*

----------


## TROCA

Qui se proposera pour accueillir en longue durée les *chatons 1 et 2* des timidous mais sociables afin que Chatperlipopette puisse les réserver ? C'est urgent pour eux car anciens sur les listes.
Il y aussi *les grands chatons de 7 mois (3 et 4)* qui ont le coryza des anciens aussi en plus déclarés prioritaires. Il faut les réserver aujourd'hui si on veut les sauver.
Idem pour la *5* potentiellement gestante ancienne et en fin de coryza. Elle aussi est prioritaire et doit être réservée aujourd'hui pour avoir la vie sauve.
Enfin les *8, 16 et 17* eux aussi prioritaires sur lesquels le couperet risque de retomber aujourd'hui si personne ne les réserve.

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *POUR LES CHATS EN URGENCE DECLARES PRIORITAIRES. NOUS SOMMES LEUR TOUTE DERNIERE CHANCE . mais pour les sauver c'est maintenant qu'il faut se décider car cet après-midi il risque fort d'être trop tard pour beaucoup d'entre eux.*

----------


## Muriel P

Je peux proposer une FA longue durée après quarantaine pour 1 chat (je suis désespérée pour le 10 et le 11, mais si une asso veut couvrir et prendre un autre chat, tant qu'on en sauve 1 de plus... )
Il serait accueilli par une amie hors Rescue (une Muriel aussi !) dans un appartement à Septèmes (elle a une minette sociable de 16 ans, stérilisée et vaccinée, et un chien castré et vacciné sociable avec les chats). 
Ma véto fait des tarifs asso, et je m'occuperais de le mener si besoin. 
Il nous faudrait donc une asso pour couvrir 1 loulou, et une FA de quarantaine en région parisienne !!  ::

----------


## banzai

*11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès qu’on s’approche de lui.

_



 :: mon pauvre loup au coeur tendre , rien que de voir tes yeux , ont le devine , noir , fiv+,7 ans c'est pas gagné bonne chance , je croise très fort les doigts

----------


## Ibis

> Je peux proposer une FA longue durée après quarantaine pour 1 chat (je suis désespérée pour le 10 et le 11, mais si une asso veut couvrir et prendre un autre chat, tant qu'on en sauve 1 de plus... )
> Il serait accueilli par une amie hors Rescue (une Muriel aussi !) dans un appartement à Septèmes (elle a une minette sociable de 16 ans, stérilisée et vaccinée, et un chien castré et vacciné sociable avec les chats). 
> Ma véto fait des tarifs asso, et je m'occuperais de le mener si besoin. 
> Il nous faudrait donc une asso pour couvrir 1 loulou, et une FA de quarantaine en région parisienne !!


Je crois que Gaston s'était proposée pour 1 place de quarantaine mais je ne sais pas si elle est toujours disponible.

----------


## Muriel P

Merci Ibis, je viens de lui envoyer un MP  ::

----------


## Ibis

*Merci de mettre à jour si vous n'êtes plus dispo

RECAP FA:* (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX
*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois
*bbpo (94) :* Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins
*Gaia4ever (77)* pour un chat pour 1 mois (depart a l etranger le 27/04)

*Longue durée*:
*amie Muriel P (RP):* pour 1 chat


*que faut il de plus ? DES ASSOS ,DES FA et du coeur, beaucoup d'amour, c'est ce qu'ils nous donnent sans rien demander en retour lancer vous ils prennent si peu de place dans un appart mais vous apportent tellement* 
des fa des assos,
Il y a des ados sociables dans le lot 

Si tout colle,

*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger*(Ma proposition de FA est pour un autre chat, j'ai deux places)
**=> FA chat 23* 

*bbpo (94) :* Pour un chat jusqu'à mi avril au moins
*Gaia4ever (77)* pour un chat pour 1 mois (depart a l etranger le 27/04)
_=> En attente de confirmation, mais un chat sûr pour bbpo, formulaire transmis pour Gaia, pr quarantaine ne dépassant pas la période vacances._


Il reste des FA dispo qui pour le moment n'ont pas encore pu aboutir et d'autres qui nous lisent et ne se sont pas manifestées,

*Pour co-voit je rappelle qu'il y a un lien Doodle sur lequel reporter vos disponibilités.
*
*Et pour les FA qui hésitent à se lancer.... 15 jours, une quarantaine, 1 mois, parfait, on en sauve encore plus! Et une FA jusqu'à adoption ne veut pas dire "à vie", alors lancez vous!!!

*

----------


## bbpo

fina.flora : je pourrai peut-être me rapprocher de ton trajet pour récupérer ma petite 12 ?
Dis-moi par où tu passes si près d'une gare pour que je puisse te retrouver.
Merci

----------


## TROCA

Que manque-t-il pour faire aboutir la proposition de FA de Muriel ? 
Rien pour les chats prioritaires de la liste 2 que nous risquons de ne pas revoir ?
*
3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 
*16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 

*CES 6 CHATS SONT EN GRAND DANGER DE MORT IMMINENTE*

----------


## Ibis

Il faut une FA longue durée en région Rhône Alpes pour les 1 et 2 pour que Chaperlipopette puisse les sortir !

----------


## SarahC

Aucune piste supplémentaire.

Nous avons le formulaire de l'amie de Marinettemag, elle est à Vigneux, dans le 91, et se proposait potentiellement pour la supposée gestante, en FA longue durée.

On a également sur le Sud (13) une FA longue durée, si FA de quarantaine au préalable. Je n'ai pas encore son formulaire. 

On a enfin un co-voit vers Lyon dimanche soir tard, et une personne qui peut aller les récup. Mais pas de places encore, ni d'assoc. 

Je pense qu'on a tout résumé, si j'oublie, merci de compléter. 

Et espère vraiment que des choses se décanteront encore.

Pour les sorties, merci aux assocs de nous indiquer systématiquement et sans attendre les coordonnées des FA, ou que les FA qui savent qu'elles réceptionnent un chat nous fassent part de leurs dispos, en termes de co-voit, de créneaux de présence samedi, etc. Cela facilite l'organisation des sorties, sans cela, compliqué. Ce soir à 20h max tout doit être bouclé, au-delà il faudra s'organiser autrement.
Il n'est pas encore trop tard ni pour l'endroit 1, ni pour le 2, une personne va essayer de les joindre pour savoir s'il y a du neuf, et de préférence du neuf dans le bon sens! :: 


Voilà, on en est là, je retourne au travail.

----------


## SarahC

> fina.flora : je pourrai peut-être me rapprocher de ton trajet pour récupérer ma petite 12 ?
> Dis-moi par où tu passes si près d'une gare pour que je puisse te retrouver.
> Merci


Je vous invite à voir cela en MP pour ne pas surcharger le topic et de nous dire ce qu'il en est qd point de RDV trouvé, idem pr Gaston et Gaïa.
On a peut-être le papy à sortir, il faudra un relais dans ce sens.

----------


## SarahC

> Il faut une FA longue durée en région Rhône Alpes pour les 1 et 2 pour que Chaperlipopette puisse les sortir !


Quelqu'un peut me lister les pistes assoc et les FA non encore attribuées? Merci!

----------


## Lilly1982

*Merci de mettre à jour si vous n'êtes plus dispo

RECAP FA:* (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre  département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le  formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX
*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max 
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois


*Longue durée*:
*amie Muriel P (13):* pour 1 chat


*RECAP ASSO:

chatperlipopette pour les chats n°1 et n°2 (manque FA longue durée en Rhône Alpes)
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Normalement j ai trouve pour le 1 et 2. J attends confirmation.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise   à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER DE SUITE, PEUVENT ENCORE SORTIR CE WE!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats_


*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

**1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_
* 3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 

*NOUVEAUX: 
**
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  ::

----------


## SarahC

Si cela marche pr 1 & 2, GAIA N'AURA PAS ASSEZ DE BOITES!!!!

A voir avec elle TRES RAPIDEMENT si elle peut s'en faire prêter par qqn, et sinon si elle a une animalerie pas loin av boites en promo; car cela ne peut pas coincer pour une question de matos!
Et débusquer un nouveau co-voitureur exprès serait dommage. Merci de nous tenir au courant!! Et autant prévoir de suite, je ne gèrerai pas cet aspect là, et encore moins en soirée.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ne pas les supprimer de la liste tant qu ils ne sont pas reserves. rien de sure pour le moment .

----------


## SarahC

*17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 

=> Peut être sauvé si FA de quarantaine sur RP, déjà, voire FA longue durée. Piste pour la longue, rien du tout pour la courte durée!!!!!

----------


## Gaia4ever

Si cela marche pr 1 & 2, GAIA N'AURA PAS ASSEZ DE BOITES!!!!

A voir avec elle TRES RAPIDEMENT si elle peut s'en faire prêter par qqn, et sinon si elle a une animalerie pas loin av boites en promo; car cela ne peut pas coincer pour une question de matos!
Et débusquer un nouveau co-voitureur exprès serait dommage. Merci de nous tenir au courant!! Et autant prévoir de suite, je ne gèrerai pas cet aspect là, et encore moins en soirée

J'ai une boite en plus de la mienne,donc effectivement s'il faut que j'en sorte 4 en tout,(n° 22 le mien, n°23 pour Gaston,n° 1 et 2 pour Chaperlipopette) il me manque 2 boites.Je peux donc emmener tout ce petit monde jusque Meaux (ou autre arrêt entre endroit 2 et Meaux si besoin) Suis en contact par MP avec Mistouflette qui a des boites en rab.

----------


## SarahC

> Si cela marche pr 1 & 2, GAIA N'AURA PAS ASSEZ DE BOITES!!!!
> 
> A voir avec elle TRES RAPIDEMENT si elle peut s'en faire prêter par qqn, et sinon si elle a une animalerie pas loin av boites en promo; car cela ne peut pas coincer pour une question de matos!
> Et débusquer un nouveau co-voitureur exprès serait dommage. Merci de nous tenir au courant!! Et autant prévoir de suite, je ne gèrerai pas cet aspect là, et encore moins en soirée
> 
> J'ai une boite en plus de la mienne,donc effectivement s'il faut que j'en sorte 4 en tout,(n° 22 le mien, n°23 pour Gaston,n° 1 et 2 pour Chaperlipopette) il me manque 2 boites.Je peux donc emmener tout ce petit monde jusque Meaux (ou autre arrêt entre endroit 2 et Meaux si besoin) Suis en contact par MP avec Mistouflette qui a des boites en rab.


Ok, prévoir dans tous les cas les boites pour le changement de caisses, Mistouflette ne peut en aucun cas les passer.

Concernant la suite des évènements, en gros, d'après mon contact ça sent le roussi pour les chats de l'endroit 2, d'un autre côté, c'est déjà "miraculeux" de les avoir vu 3 semaines d'affilée sur les listes, un mois relève du délire, mardi il sera trop tard, là, ça se précise, façon "explicit lyrics". Et ce n'aura pas été faute d'avoir en vain cherché, et de leur côté de les avoir gardés aussi longtemps que possible.

----------


## SarahC

On a aussi une FA sans assoc sur la RP pour elle:

*5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 


Je me déconnecte, pas le choix, plus physiquement là, et comme il n'y a aucun relais, j'espère juste que spontanément les assocs qui pourraient passer encore par là en prendront et contacteront les assocs en ayant réservé pour les détails, en tout cas, il ne faut pas trainer!

----------


## TROCA

*QUELQU UN PAR PITIE POUR LES BABICHOUS 3 ET 4 LA 5 GESTANTE LE 8 ET LE 16.*

*Ce serait trop cruel d'avoir attendu et résisté tout ce temps pour au final terminer aujourd'hui leur parcours sans avoir eu aucune chance. Nous n'avons pas leurs photos, mais nous pouvons imaginer leurs regards de détresse. Un dernier sursaut pour eux il est peut-être encore temps  de les sauver !*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *DONNONS LEUR UNE CHANCE*

----------


## SarahC

Ben c'est ça, je pense qu'avec photo, les lecteurs auraient matérialisé plus vite, et on aurait pu aussi se faire une idée du caractère.
Mais bon, ils refusent pour des raisons qui m'échappent, et c'est dommage!
Bon, ceci dit, noir FIV, ou noir craintif, ça leur fait une belle jambe d'avoir leur photo en ligne, mais quand même, c'est un +!

----------


## Lady92

Pour tous ceux de l endroit 2 ou 'seulement' les tres anciens? 
 ::   ::   :: 

Nous n avons pas le droit de les laisser mourir...  ::  SVP qui a une place pour un minou qui enchantera votre vie et ne prend pas plus de place qu un coussin sur un lit...
Vous n etes pas oblige de vous engager pour une adoption, mais seulement pour 1 a 3 mois le temps qu une solution perenne soit trouvee...
Je vous en supplie, ne les laissez pas mourir  ::

----------


## SarahC

Il ne reste quasiment que des très anciens dans l'endroit 2, mon contact était assez amer.... Datent de semaine 11, dc 3 semaines, et donc depuis 1 mois en cage. Les autres, 2 semaines sur les listes, 3 semaines en cage....
Et il y en a derrière, fatalement! L'endroit 1, ceci dit, entre le grand BB flipette et le nounours FIV+ tous les 2 noirs, eux aussi joueront les prolongations, s'ils ne choppent rien d'ici là comme les minettes avec leur gros coryza!

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net, si qqch doit se passer, contactez Calymone ou Cyrano, si elles sont en ligne, sinon, ben..... Voilà, quoi....

----------


## TROCA

Il y a 2 babichous de 7 mois (3et 4) et un de 10 mois (8) ! *PAR PITIE NE LES LAISSONS PAS PARTIR SANS LEUR DONNER UN SIGNE  D' INTERET* !
Il manque une association en RP pour la 5 pour lui sauver la vie 
Pour le 17 il ne manque que lma FA quarantaine en RP .
*Ils sont tout près du but . Aidons-les tous à sortir.* 

Je rajoute 30 pour les associations qui sortiront ces chats.

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

130  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu
**100   (esther&) pour la n°13 ou pour un autre Avec ou sans reçu ?
**40 ( ifuzeau ) pour les petits de 5 mois ou 7 mois* *sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 565 *

----------


## Ibis

Pacopanpan se proposait pour 2 chats 2 mois maxi dans le nord.
S'il y avait une assoc pour chapeauter cela pourrait sauver les n°3 et 4.





> Il y a 2 babichous de 7 mois (3et 4) et un de 10 mois (8) ! *PAR PITIE NE LES LAISSONS PAS PARTIR SANS LEUR DONNER UN SIGNE  D' INTERET* !
> Il manque une association en RP pour la 5 pour lui sauver la vie 
> Pour le 17 il ne manque que lma FA quarantaine en RP .
> *Ils sont tout près du but . Aidons-les tous à sortir.*

----------


## TROCA

*ON CONTINUE A CHERCHER ET A PROPOSER TANT QUE CES CHATS SONT LA !

Vos propositions croisées avec d'autres peuvent servir à SAUVER DES VIES celles de ces chats s'ils sont toujours là ou celles de ceux qui resteront sur les listes. Alors NE BAISSEZ PAS LES BRAS !*

----------


## Lady92

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise   à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER DE SUITE, PEUVENT ENCORE SORTIR CE WE!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats_


*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

**1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble
_
* 3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 

*NOUVEAUX: 
**
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  ::

----------


## sydney21

Des nouvelles de la minette n°13 ? Comment va-t-elle ?

----------


## Lady92

Y a un ptit bleu et blanc, il doit etre tout beau... Les adoptants aiment ce type de couleur! 
Qui n en veut du ptit bout? 

Il y a aussi un adulte mature de 8 ans, deja castre... Il est noir en plus, c est les plus beaux les noirauds
Qui pour le sauver? 

... Et les 2 ptits frerots de 7 mois, tigres et blanc avec certainement de beaux yeux de biches, comme s ils etaient maquilles! 
1 chat a la maison c est chouette, mais franchement 2 c est encore mieux.
On les voit jouer et interagir... On culpabilise moins quand on s absente....

----------


## TROCA

*Il faut encore essayer d avancer jusqu' au bout pour essayer de sauver des vies * !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Résa effectuée pour le 1 et 2. J'ai eu confirmation, il reste bien les 7 autres sans solutions à l'endroit 2. On m'a dit que ça devenait URGENT. Je remets la liste à jour.

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise   à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER DE SUITE, PEUVENT ENCORE SORTIR CE WE!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats_


*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 

*NOUVEAUX: 
**
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  ::

----------


## TROCA

On a aussi une FA sans assoc sur la RP pour elle: *5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive*  ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 

Une association pour la sortir d'urgence car cela chauffe pour elle et pour les 3 et 4 
* 3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage

_*Ils ne méritent pas de mourir de notre indifférence*

----------


## Lady92

Merci beaucoup Chatperli pour 1&2, vraiment  :: 
Vite une asso pour la 5 qui a une FA  :: 

Et des propositions pour les 6 autres SVP  ::

----------


## Ibis

Allez encore un effort, on peut y arriver. 
La 5 est noire mais les noirs sont très beau et trouvent aussi des adoptants. J'en fait partie, j'ai adopté un noir.
En plus on a déjà la FA !




> Vite une asso pour la 5 qui a une FA 
> 
> Et des propositions pour les 6 autres SVP

----------


## TROCA

*IL NE SERA TROP TARD POUR EUX QUE LORSQU'ILS NE SERONT PLUS SUR LES LISTES. ALORS ON NE LACHE PAS . 
La 5 a besoin d'une association pour sortir avoir la vie sauve .
Qui aura pitié des babichous ils sont sur les listes depuis 3 semaines. C'est leur toute dernière chance , mais il est peut-être encore temps pour eux si vous réagissez maintenant. On peut peut-être encore arrêter le couperet. Il y a des dons pour ces chats en urgence extrême.*

----------


## lorris

je ne comprends pas que les anciens ne sortent pas et restent des semaines là-bas. Les petits ont simplement un coryza alors qu'on en sort avec des traitements bien plus lourds et bien plus onéreux (merci pour eux bien sûr et pour tout ce que vous faites). Des craintifs sont déjà sortis, des noirs aussi. Là, je ne comprends rien et j'ai mal pour eux.

----------


## Lady92

Mobilisons nous pendant ces derniers instants! 
Une vie, ils n en ont qu une... Aidons les a la garder, SVP.

Si quelqu un peut proposer un accueil meme hors region paris, qu il se manifeste...
Pareil, si questions, je vous en conjure, posez les maintenant...

Pleeeeease  ::  ils ne doivent pas mourir.... Aidons les a vivre  ::

----------


## sydney21

> je ne comprends pas que les anciens ne sortent pas et restent des semaines là-bas. Les petits ont simplement un coryza alors qu'on en sort avec des traitements bien plus lourds et bien plus onéreux (merci pour eux bien sûr et pour tout ce que vous faites). Des craintifs sont déjà sortis, des noirs aussi. Là, je ne comprends rien et j'ai mal pour eux.


C'est aussi une question de place, lorsque l'on est saturé on est saturé, on ne peut pas en prendre de nouveaux tant que nos chats en accueil ne sont pas adoptés, perso j'en ai plus de 25 à la maison, 3 en quarantaine qui arrivent prochainement, en tout 8 chats sortis de fourrière ces dernières semaines, moi aussi j'ai mal pour eux, moi aussi j'aimerai les sauver, mais comment faire ?  :: 

Il faut que d'autres assos fassent des propositions, que des FA se manifestent parce que malheureusement ce sont toujours les mêmes qui sortent les chats chaque semaine...

----------


## pacopanpan

je les prendrais bien les deux bibous freres de 7 mois , mais pareils pas d'assos, cela me fend le coeur ils ne peuvent pas disparaitre comme ca ,c'est trop triste

----------


## Ibis

> C'est aussi une question de place, lorsque l'on est saturé on est saturé, on ne peut pas en prendre de nouveaux tant que nos chats en accueil ne sont pas adoptés, perso j'en ai plus de 25 à la maison, 3 en quarantaine qui arrivent prochainement, en tout 8 chats sortis de fourrière ces dernières semaines, moi aussi j'ai mal pour eux, moi aussi j'aimerai les sauver, mais comment faire ? 
> 
> Il faut que d'autres assos fassent des propositions, que des FA se manifestent parce que malheureusement ce sont toujours les mêmes qui sortent les chats chaque semaine...


Là c'est plutôt les assoc qui manquent ! On a 2 FA !!!
1 pour la 5
1 pour les 3 et 4
Cela ferait 3 chats de sauver.

Il y a aussi une proposition de FA dans le 94 dans le post proposition de FA.

Ce n'est donc pas un problème de place mais d'assoc. Il y a aussi des dons !

----------


## sydney21

> Là c'est plutôt les assoc qui manquent ! On a 2 FA !!!
> 1 pour la 5
> 1 pour les 3 et 4
> Cela ferait 3 chats de sauver.
> 
> Il y a aussi une proposition de FA dans le 94 dans le post proposition de FA.
> 
> Ce n'est donc pas un problème de place mais d'assoc. Il y a aussi des dons !


2 FA pour 9 chats à sauver ! Les assos fonctionnent avec des FA et si leur FA sont complètes elles ne se proposent plus.
Donc quand je dis que c'est une question de place je sais ce que je dis  ::

----------


## Ibis

On peut quand même sauver 3 chats avec 2 FA. Donc ce n'est pas rien.

----------


## Belette 18

Ces chats ont-ils tous été testés FIV-FELV ?

----------


## TROCA

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Ibis

> Ces chats ont-ils tous été testés FIV-FELV ?


Qui peut répondre à Belette 18 ?
Il me semble qu'il ne sont testés qu'au moment de la sortie. Mais je me trompe peut-être .

----------


## Ibis

> Des nouvelles ?


Non. Aucune. Du moins sur le post.
Toujours 1 FA pour le n° 5 et 1 FA pour les 3 et 4.
Mais pas d'assoc.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les chats sont en principe testes sauf les moins de 4 mois.

----------


## TROCA

Chatperli peut-on savoir quels sont les chats qui sont encore là ?

----------


## Lady92

Ces chats vont mourir.... Si vous pouvez proposer quelquechose faites le... Maintenant.... Il sera ensuite trop tard... ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ibis

Toujours les mêmes à priori.


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 
_(merci  de remettre cette mention à chaque mise   à jour au dessus des listes car  le message ne semble pas clair pour   tous nos lecteurs, et il est  important de respecter les consignes   données)
_
 ::  *A RESERVER DE SUITE, PEUVENT ENCORE SORTIR CE WE!!*  :: 
_

En vert les commentaires de l'une des personnes qui a vu une partie des chats_


*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif*_
Petit gabarit, un trouillard, pas un "méchant", Sortant aujourdhui !

_
*

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_



*ENDROIT N°2* :

 ::  *A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 30 MARS !!!*  :: 


*CHATS LES PLUS ANCIENS DE LA LISTE: 

*
* 3) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
4) Mâle, 7 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*
 ::  *Coryza pour les deux*  :: 
_Sont ensemble dans la même cage_
*
5) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu craintive
* ::  *Fin de coryza + gestante ?*  :: 
*

CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE:* *


7) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timidou mais sociable

8) Mâle, 10 mois, bleu et blanc, craintif* (dans le sens "crache", dc pas sauvage!)
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 

*NOUVEAUX: 
**
16) Mâle, 8 ans, noire et blanc, sociable
* ::  *Abcès à la joue gauche*  :: 
*
17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  ::

----------


## Ibis

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

130  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu
**100   (esther&) pour la n°13 ou pour un autre Avec ou sans reçu ?
**40 ( ifuzeau ) pour les petits de 5 mois ou 7 mois* *sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 565 *

----------


## girafe

Je diffuse sur un forum spé animaux du nord pour essayer de trouver une asso du coin
pour Pacopanpan fa 1-2 mois pour les petits 3 &4

----------


## SarahC

> Ces chats ont-ils tous été testés FIV-FELV ?


Parfois avant et sinon à la résa. Sauf chat très mal (et là ça n'a AUCUN intérêt de le faire car le fausse); ils le sont tjs.
Et pour des tout jeunes, aucun intérêt car pas du tout pertinent.

----------


## Ibis

*Merci de mettre à jour si vous n'êtes plus dispo

RECAP FA:* (merci de préciser votre pseudo, votre  département, nombre de chat possible en accueil, et de demander le  formulaire FA à remplir)

*Quarantaine (15 jours)*:
*odycee ( 40 )* : pour un chat max jusqu'au 18/04 MAX
*Gaston (91):* Pour un chat quarantaine qui peut se prolonger

*Durée déterminée:
pacopanpan ( 59 ):* pour deux chats 1 mois ou 2 max (pourrait prendre les n°3 et 4)
*KiaS ( 57 )* : pour un chat sociable ou timide 1 mois


*Longue durée*:
*amie Muriel P (13):* pour 1 chat 


*RECAP ASSO:

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Chatperli peut-on savoir quels sont les chats qui sont encore là ?


Ceux de l'endroit 2 étaient tous là vers 16H00.

----------


## TROCA

*17) Mâle noir castré, 8 ans, sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées il y a qq jours*  :: 

Pour lui il manquait une FA quarantaine en RP . Des avancées ?

*IL FAUT CONTINUER A CHERCHER POUR CEUX QUI SONT ENCORE SUR LES LISTES MAIS QUI RISQUENT D ETRE RATTRAPES PAR LA MALADIE. NOUS N' AVONS DROIT A AUCUNE PAUSE CE WE AFIN D AVOIR TOUTES LES CHANCES DE POUVOIR EN SAUVER DES LUNDI MATIN . ASSOCIATIONS FA DONATEURS COVOITUREURS CES CHATS ONT BESOIN DE VOUS*

----------


## marinettemag

> Ces chats vont mourir.... Si vous pouvez proposer quelquechose faites le... Maintenant.... Il sera ensuite trop tard...


Bonjour,

Petite erreur : cette minette est attendue chez "l'amie de marinettemag, à Vigneux -91"
*Longue durée*:
*amie Muriel P (13):* pour 1 chat (pourrait prendre la n°5)

Elle sera bien accueillie et si non adoptée en juillet... aura même droit à des vacances en Normandie... c'est moi qui garde le chat de mon amie chaque été... donc les 2 retrouveront les "copains normands" ! 
"Mesdames les Assos"... vous ne voulez tout de même pas priver cette beauté noire d'un séjour vacancier à 20mn du Mt St Michel tout de même !!?...
De +, il est PEU PROBABLE qu'elle ne soit pas adoptée !!!!!!

J'ai sollicité une amie de RP... Je me dois d'en faire autant... Pour libérer une place en RP (quarantaine de Gaston je crois) puis en Rhône Alpes (secteur de Chaperlipopette)... Je propose de prendre en charge le 23 Bleu, castré 1 an (réservé par Chaperlipopette) !
OUI ! Cela signifie bien qu'il a trouvé SA famille !

A Chaperlipopette : s'il n'y avait pas d'entente avec mes minous, je vous proposerais de vous amener "Coquinou" (se sera son nom)... Je viens régulièrement entre Ardèche-Drôme-Lozère (prochain voyage mi-avril), sans remboursement des frais : ce serait un don à votre assos. Mais mes chats sont très sociables donc peu probable que je m'en sépare !

Je rappelle que j'ai un vieux minou qui ne sera plus vacciné (dernière vaccination en avril l'an dernier) : incompatible avec le traitement de sa maladie auto-immune mais j'ai aussi précisé que ma maison est grande et son agencement permet d'installer DEUX barrières protectrices avec un espace entre afin d'éviter aux nez curieux de venir sentir sous les portes.
Vous avez mon FA depuis juin puis septembre.

Vous pouvez ainsi sauver un chat de plus !

A bientôt 
Marinettemag

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je comprends rien. Merci de me faire un MP.

----------


## marinettemag

> Je comprends rien. Merci de me faire un MP.


Bonjour Chaperlipopette,

Je propose, tout simplement, d'accueillir ce minou (quarantaine + loooooongue durée) dès qu'un co-voiturage vers la Normandie est prévu et si vous n'avez pas déjà une adoption prévue ! 
J'assume les frais le concernant !

Mais, on ne peut présager à l'avance de l'entente entre minous ; donc, s'il y avait un problème, je vous l'amènerais sans demander de remboursement des frais !

Bien entendu, si tel était le cas, comme vous souhaitez le sauver, j'attendrais qu'une nouvelle place se libère dans votre association !
Marinettemag

----------


## chatperlipopette

Malheureusement je ne prends des FA longue duree que dans ma region. Rien ne vous empeche d en sauver un de la liste et de vous proposer en FA longue duree si une assoc dans votre coin veut bien vous chapeauter.

----------


## Lady92

Je pense que Marinettmag a dans l idee de l adopter s il cohabite avec ses chats

----------


## marinettemag

> Malheureusement je ne prends des FA longue duree que dans ma region. Rien ne vous empeche d en sauver un de la liste et de vous proposer en FA longue duree si une assoc dans votre coin veut bien vous chapeauter.


Vous m'avez mal comprise, c'est pas grave !

Je voulais ADOPTER ce minou mais je crois qu'il faut passer par une association pour le sortir donc le système "FA".... Je l'ai choisi parce qu'il ressemble A MON TOUT 1ER CHAT !..........Il y a XXX années !

Et j'ai aussi une adresse en ARDECHE !....... Mais, je n'avais pas besoin de VOTRE véto puisque je voulais assumer ce minou dès sa sortie !

Je n'ai déjà pas eu de chance avec un chaton noir en septembre.... J'en ai adopté un dans une association près de chez moi (NOIR, jeté d'une voiture)... J'en ferai de même pour un BLEU !

Je voulais aider ces minous, c'est tout ! Et vous-même par la même occasion !

Bonne chance à ceux qui restent ! 
Marinettemag

----------


## SarahC

Je fais un HS (c'est le cas de le dire)...
Mon tél est HS, impossible de le rallumer!!!!!
Donc si Bbpo a déjà bouclé son co voit, parfait, mais me faire un MP.
Si Fina peut faire la sortie, parfait, je ne peux faire qu'un mail.
Pour le papy, pas de relais, et je ne peux même pas appeler!!!!!!!  :: 

Pour Eva, c'est calé? 

Bref, la lose, et je ne sais pas quoi faire!!!!! A part de vous dire de vous mettre en relation, et si je réussis à rallumer, super, car là je n'ai même pas les numéros des gens, que les mails!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben y a pas sa photo ! Comment savez vous qu il ressemble a votre minou ? Avec le descriptif ? Tel moi ( mon tel est dans ma banniere ).

----------


## Sév51

> Je fais un HS (c'est le cas de le dire)...
> Mon tél est HS, impossible de le rallumer!!!!!


t'as essayé de retirer la carte Sim puis de la ré-installer ?

----------


## SarahC

> t'as essayé de retirer la carte Sim puis de la ré-installer ?


Je préfère ne pas tenter, car en cours de synchro que cela a merdé, et maintenant que je tente de restaurer, ben mon espace disque dur est insuffisant. 
Mais bon, pas grave!!! 

*PAR CONTRE IL FAUT ABSOLUMENT QUE POUR LES SORTIES LES PERSONNES SE METTENT EN RELATION!!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

Côté 2, les filles se sont arrangé.
Reste à voir si un chien peut intégrer le co-voit, pour relais d'une FA copine.
En attente.

Pour le côté 1, je n'ai eu de nouvelles de personne pour le moment, mais comme tout le monde a eu un MP et un mail, doublé d'un SMS via un contact, j'ose espérer que cela collera pour tout le monde et que tout le monde réussira à s'arranger.

En tout cas, pour le moment, hormis 2 personnes, personne sur le sujet, donc espérons que tout le monde se calera à temps!!!

----------


## SarahC

Pour le chat de BBPO c'est plié.
Reste à voir comment faire pour le papy.
Mon tél étant tjs out, je ne peux rien faire.

----------


## SarahC

Bon, on ne réussi pas à joindre une personne pour le papy.
Croisons les doigts.
Fin du monologue, je fais classer le sujet pour qu'on puisse en refaire un neuf, et ensuite GROSSE pause WE.

----------


## marinettemag

> Ben y a pas sa photo ! Comment savez vous qu il ressemble a votre minou ? Avec le descriptif ? Tel moi ( mon tel est dans ma banniere ).


Quel dommage ce type de réponse ! Vous dissuadez les bonnes volontés ! Je ne demandais pas la copie conforme de mon Farfadet mais un "chat bleu", tout en voulant aider ces minous et vous-mêmes compte-tenu de vos appels à l'aide poignants !
Je m'incline devant votre résistance !
Bonne chance à nouveau aux minous restants.
Marinettemag

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah oui ? Ben je ne crois pas non.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je vous ai simplement demandé de me contacter en MP puis par tel. Un chat sortit de fourrière doit au préalable faire une quarantaine stricte, en plus il me semble que vous avez dit que votre minou n'était plus vacciné donc double précaution. Ensuite les choses doivent être discuté par tel et non ici. Un chat ne part pas comme ça et hop le tour est joué.
Voilà je ne ferme la porte à personne mais n'étant pas de la région, les choses doivent s'organiser et avant même que le chat soit sortit ça me parait quelque peu précipité ( état de santé, comportement et tout ça ).

----------


## SarahC

*DANS UN SOUCI DE CLARTE LES CHATS RESTANTS APPARAISSENT SUR UN NOUVEAU SUJET:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-04!-%28IDF%29

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

130  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu
**100   (esther&) pour la n°13 ou pour un autre Avec ou sans reçu ?
**40 (ifuzeau) pour les petits de 5 mois ou 7 mois* *sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 565 *

_Le récap des dons SEM 10-11-12 sera fait dans les prochains jours, on va accélérer le pointage pour les semaines à venir._
Je me mets le dernier pointage de la semaine ici, afin d'éviter de chercher, possible que l'on reporte des dons sur la SEM 14, si qqn a envie de se lancer sur les dons à retirer ici et à remettre sur le nouveau sujet.

----------


## fina_flora

*il n'est pas trop tard pour sauver un chat de l'endroit 1
j'y vais samedi vers 12h
je peux en sortir, j'ai 6 boites, je peux donc sortir tout ce qui reste de la liste
donc si solution avant samedi midi, la sortie peut se faire
continuez de vous mobiliser*

----------


## SarahC

Tu fais bien de le rappeler, je n'ai classé que pour que le sujet soit "tout propre"; mais tout reste possible!
Almeria, tu peux classer d'ailleurs, comme je crois que tu nous lis!  ::

----------


## fina_flora

> Tu fais bien de le rappeler, je n'ai classé que pour que le sujet soit "tout propre"; mais tout reste possible!
> Almeria, tu peux classer d'ailleurs, comme je crois que tu nous lis!


Almeria, peut être pourrais t on laisser jusque samedi après 13h (heure de fermeture de la fourrière) au cas où (j'aimerais y croire)
Merci

----------


## SarahC

> *DANS UN SOUCI DE CLARTE LES CHATS RESTANTS APPARAISSENT SUR UN NOUVEAU SUJET:*
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/49163-SEM-14-URGENCE-pr-9-chats-de-tt-type-dt-1-gestante-qq-malades!-AVT-MAR-2-04!-(IDF)


Le nouveau sujet est là, si des gens veulent vraiment encore en sauver, je pense qu'ils les trouveront. Dans tous les cas ils sauront à qui s'adresser, t'inquiète pas.

----------


## SarahC

*IL MANQUE 20 KM POUR SAUVER LE PAPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
http://maps.google.fr/maps?saddr=944...ra=ls&t=m&z=12

QUI EST DISPO? JE VOUS LAISSE VOIR AVEC FINA FLORA, CYRANO ET CALYMONE, je me déconnecte, j'ai encore passé une soirée de merde à tenter de trouver une aiguille ds une meule de foin, j'ai méga mal au dos pr changer, donc là, je me couche, et je fais une pause. Semaine pro on aura besoin de vous pour "me" relayer, pas pour "m'"aider, moi, mais les chats. A trop tirer sur la corde, elle se casse, et je ne dors pas assez, ne bosse pas assez. Sur ce, je vais poser mes os pourris quelque part.

Merci à tous, et vivement les nouvelles et photos des sorties, en espérant des photos du papy, et d'autres pistes encore. Je vais donc me déconnecter et profiter de ma vie privée pr qq jours, comme toute personne normalement constituée. A très très bientôt malgré tout!

----------


## SarahC

:: *PERSONNE POUR CE BOUT DE ROUTE? JE SUIS JOIGNABLE DEMAIN MATIN! SANS RELAIS, LE PAPY NE SORT PAS! IL DOIT VOIR UN VETO EN URGENCE!*  ::

----------


## coch

rahhh c'est rageant !!! 20 KMS maxi deux heures dans la journée en voiture !!!! ALLEZ HELP !!!!! moi je le prends pas en RER, trop de bruits, trop de stress, trop long pour un PAPY qui sort de là....(sans compter que je suis déjà de transport dans une zone opposé) HELP !!!!

----------


## SarahC

Toujours preneuse d'aide sur le pointage éventuel des reports de dons si ds le lot sont concernés des chats reportés sur la semaine 14. Si on croit m'aider et si ça gêne, je vous rassure, c'est pour les chats, pas pour moi, ça ne me procure aucune sensation niveau ego. Tout co ma présence qui se réduira (sans culpabilité aucune pour les morts, les aides ayant été quémandées à maintes reprises), ce n'est pas par joie d'aller sur un forum mais pour des vies à sauver. Pour le papy tjs pas de relais hormis les filles qui font déjà assez ce samedi et qui seront obligées de jouer les prolongations. Il y a des gens dispos, c certain, ms encore faut il avoir envie de se prendre le temps pour ces vies. Donc encore une fois, pour ces chats de personne, le staff informel des co-voitureuses va improviser à cause d'un pauvre papy qui voudrait juste être soigné. Sur ce, à la prochaine. Je compte sur votre aide, 80% de ce qui est fait sur ces sujets peut être fait par n'importe qui. Ne me dites plus co on m'a encore dit cette semaine "moi je ferais pas ce que tu fais", sous-entendu c trop chiant, compliqué. Quant à ma légendaire "énergie" ou le "temps" que j'y passe, le mulet qui a bon dos vous répète depuis des semaines que ça commence à bien faire, je ne continue pas seule et en faisant ce que d'autres peuvent faire. Si tout repose soit disant sur moi c déjà me donner trop d'importance et aussi me prendre pour la bonne à tout faire. Donc avis aux amateurs, je crois, je crois bien, ne pas être seule à penser que chacune de ces vies vaut la peine qu'on se foule, toutes et tous.

----------


## Muriel P

Le mâlou noir FIV+ de 7 ans sort ce matin, grâce à Fina_Flora, sous Handi'Cats, FA quarantaine chez Gaston, FA longue durée chez une amie à Marseille. C'est bouclé pour lui !

----------


## sydney21

::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Visiblement ils n'ont pas réussi à trouver moyen de pucer le papy, qui sortirait seulement mardi. S'il tient le coup jusque là.  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> Visiblement ils n'ont pas réussi à trouver moyen de pucer le papy, qui sortirait seulement mardi. S'il tient le coup jusque là.


Ah non  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

OUF, ils ont trouvé une possibilité de le faire identifier, et donc HEUREUSEMENT il peut aller chez le véto pour premier bilan encore ce jour. Ca n'a pas été évident, mais vu l'état, on ne peut qu'être soulagé pour lui.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu
**100   (esther&) pour la n°13 ou pour un autre Avec ou sans reçu ?
**40 (ifuzeau) pour les petits de 5 mois ou 7 mois* *sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 535 *
*
On reporte 30  pour les anciens de TROCA, afin de relancer l'appel pr la semaine 14.*

----------


## Muriel P

> OUF, ils ont trouvé une possibilité de le faire identifier, et donc HEUREUSEMENT il peut aller chez le véto pour premier bilan encore ce jour. Ca n'a pas été évident, mais vu l'état, on ne peut qu'être soulagé pour lui.


Ouf ! Merci pour cette bonne nouvelle ! On croise les doigts pour sa santé au pépère !  ::

----------


## SarahC

Tout le monde est bien sorti mais d'après les brèves premières nouvelles papy n'est pas du tout en bon état. Et la 2ème maman sortie cette semaine est affaiblie. 2 des 3 bébés sonts morts. Plus de nouvelles plus tard par les co-voitureurs et FA.

----------


## fina_flora

> OUF, ils ont trouvé une possibilité de le faire identifier, et donc HEUREUSEMENT il peut aller chez le véto pour premier bilan encore ce jour. Ca n'a pas été évident, mais vu l'état, on ne peut qu'être soulagé pour lui.


oui j'ai pu sortir papy ce matin grâce à la bonne volonté du personnel de la fourrière que je remercie et à un vétérinaire qui à bien voulu mettre la puce  :: 
(par contre, j'ai pas pensé à le prendre en photo) mais j'ai téléphoné à la personne qui l'emmène chez le vétérinaire pour qu'elle en fasse

j'ai aussi sortie le gros FIV fugueur ou casseur de grillage de boite qui a fini dans une autre boite ficelé dans 1 sac ikea qui est chez Gaston et que je charge de faire des photos

enfin, j'ai sortie Mme Castaphiore pour la patte de l'espoir que j'ai remise à bbpo

----------


## Mistouflette

merci fina-flora pour ces sorties  ::

----------


## SarahC

Quelques nouvelles brèves de la 13, elle est encore hospitalisée. On espère que tout ira bien pour elle. 




La 9 n'a pas eu besoin d'hospi, elle est soignée en FA temporaire:




La 18 est hospitalisée d'urgence, elle est faible. Et pas commode pour les soins.
Elle a écrasé deux de ses petits cette nuit, elle est en train de décliner. 
Espérons que le petit dernier et sa maman tiendront le coup:




Pour le papy, de très mauvaises nouvelles, pas de photo en clinique, ce serait inapproprié.
Restons en "là", même si déjà là ce n'était pas glorieux......



Il a un cancer des oreilles en phase avancée, il était en hypothermie à 32° à son arrivée chez le véto, il est en souffrance.
J'ai prévenu Almeria qui voulait en plus l'adopter et qui avait tout préparé et organisé, et les personnes concernées directement avant de poster.
Cyrano reste à ses côtés pour qu'il ne quitte pas ce bas monde tout seul.
Je l'en remercie infiniment, elle a souvent ce sale rôle....

La maigrissime consolation est que nous ayons pu, après un bout de co-voit désespérément manquant encore cette nuit, et une sortie à renégocier ce matin, le sortir pour ce maigre rendez-vous avec des humains qui ne l'auront pas lâché, contrairement peut-être à ceux qui l'ont lâché, malade et en fin de vie (ça arrive plus souvent qu'on ne le croit). Mardi il n'aurait déjà plus été là, au moins grâce à la bonne volonté des personnels présents il a pu sortir, même si la consolation n'est que proche de l'infiniment petit..... 

Pour les meilleures nouvelles on attendra la suite.....

Je remercie avec un GROS merci l'ensemble des personnes qui ont répondu au pied levé cette semaine pour les sorties urgentes, l'ensemble des participants, y compris ceux qui ont soutenu le moral des troupes en pensant que ce n'était "rien" alors que c'est beaucoup, je vous l'assure, et enfin Cyrano, toujours présente dans les cas difficiles, et les co-voitureuses de ce matin qui pour certaines ont eu une très grosse et compliquée journée. Si on peut ne pas les "embêter" la semaine pro, ce serait chouette, vivre toutes ces choses et basculer dans un espace temps pour retourner à sa vie normale avec toutes les choses laissées en attente, ce n'est toujours des plus agréables. Donc doublement, merci, et encore une fois VIVEMENT LES NEWS des FA sur tous les chats sortis, afin de mettre un peu de baume au coeur à l'ensemble des participants.

----------


## SarahC

*JE RAPPELLE LE LIEN VERS LE NOUVEAU SOS:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/49163-SEM-14-URGENCE-pr-9-chats-de-tt-type-dt-1-gestante-qq-malades!-AVT-MAR-2-04!-(IDF)

----------


## momo

De bien tristes nouvelles concernant ces minous...

----------


## Gaia4ever

Voici des photos des Loulous que j'ai sortis de l'endroit 2 ce midi puis remis à Gaston:

N° 22 Bleu 1 an, sorti pour Chaperlipopette, coryza et ulcères dans la bouche (ça bavouille...)


Les deux babichous n° 1 et 2 , trop mimis aussi pour Chaperlipopette



Le beau mâle n° 22, 1 an, brun tabby, sorti pour La patte de l'Espoir et qui reste chez moi un mois en FA. Il est super balaise! Aussitôt arrivé, il a squatté la baignoire et s'est roulé en ronronnant... un super gentil! Lui a un début de coryza






Sans oublier Dédé le chien, croisé bouledogue de 8 ans, sorti pour El Rancho des Canailles!






Voilà, de nouvelles photos à suivre je pense par les FA de tous ces p'tits lous!

Merci à Mistouflette qui m'a gentiment prêté ses caisses de transport pour pouvoir sortir tout le monde!  ::

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces sorties, meme si le bilan n est pas glorieux :-(Je pense tristement a Papy et a celle qui l accompagne... J espere que les malades gueriront vite...J ai mal aussi en pensant a ceux restes sur place et que probablement nous ne reverrons pas sur la prochaine liste alors qu ils ne sont pas moins beaux ou moins sympas ou moins meritants...La jolie 13 est elle toujours hospitalisee dans un etat critique ou en bonne voie?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci pour la sortie Gaia4ever et pour être rester en relation avec moi du début à la fin. Merci également à Gaston qui a fait beaucoup de va et vient aujourd'hui et qui a dû gérer des imprévus au pied levé tout en assurant les relais pour les minous. Merci d'accueillir le 23, le mot ulcère me fait toujours peur ( expérience avec Kenji ). Merci aussi à Lilly pour la quarantaine des 2 petits. Elle m'a envoyé des photos une fois installés je vous les joins.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah oui et une chose : même quand l'état sanitaire parait bon sur la liste ben méfiance car le 23 était noté " bon " et ce n'est pas le cas. Idem pour la petite Griotte la semaine dernière qui n'était pas noté en urgence et pourtant qui est sortie mal en point et qui à ce jour ne fait plus partie de ce monde.
Donc tout les loulous des listes sont finalement des urgences.

----------


## chatperlipopette



----------


## Terpsichore

Ils sont magnifiques, super bouille j'adore.

----------


## sydney21

Merci à toutes celles qui se sont démenées pour sortir et accueillir ces loulous. Je suis bien contente pour les 2 bb de 5 mois enfin sortis.

----------


## SarahC

> Ah oui et une chose : même quand l'état sanitaire parait bon sur la liste ben méfiance car le 23 était noté " bon " et ce n'est pas le cas. Idem pour la petite Griotte la semaine dernière qui n'était pas noté en urgence et pourtant qui est sortie mal en point et qui à ce jour ne fait plus partie de ce monde.
> Donc tout les loulous des listes sont finalement des urgences.


 En effet sauf que parfois, co pr Sydney et Flokelo récemment on cible de suite le veto en urgence, et co finalement ont été soignés, c'est l'inverse. Idem pour une patte cassée récemment qui n'a pas eu besoin d'op. Ulcères veut dire tout et son contraire, ça peut aussi n'être pas grand chose. Ce serait bien.

----------


## SarahC

> Ils sont magnifiques, super bouille j'adore.


Ils font partie du lot des plus anciens! Ils ont largement dépassé leur délai! Avec une photo, c'est plus parlant, non? Et bien soyons imaginatifs pour les chats sans photo de la semaine 14!!!

----------


## esther&

Ils sont trop mignons!! Le loup bleu ::  malgré ses bavouilles.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaston viendra nous donner de ses nouvelles bientôt mais elle a eu une grosse journée hier donc elle doit se reposer. S'il y avait eu quoique ce soit, elle m'aurait tel. Donc je suis confiante sur son état et les soins qu'elle lui prodigue.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Merci pour ces nouvelles et tout ce travail et les covoitureuses qui se démènent.
J'aurai aimé pouvoir aider un peu cette semaine, notamment sur une partie de covoiturage mais malheureusement ça été compliqué pour moi à cause du boulot et ça va être comme ça quasiment tout le mois d'avril.

Malgré quelques tristes nouvelles sur l'état de certains, "réjouissons" nous de les voir sortis de là..

----------


## sydney21

Des nouvelles du papy de 16 ans ?  ::

----------


## TROCA

> Des nouvelles du papy de 16 ans ?


Je pense que Papy a rejoint le paradis des chats accompagné par Cyrano . ::  Une grosse pensée pour le petit père qui a connu trop de souffrances dans sa fin de vie mais au moins n'aura pas été abandonné pour quitter ce monde.

----------


## Muriel P

Exactement, le pauvre papy a rejoint les anges. Merci à cyrano de l'avoir accompagné.

----------


## esther&

Une pensée pour ce pauvre papy lâchement abandonné et un grand merci a cyrano de l avoir accompagné

----------


## sydney21

::

----------


## Rinou

Pauvre petit père. 
Avoir passé tout ce temps en fourrière pour en arriver là ...
Chantil77 était prête à le prendre dès qu'elle l'a vu mais il n'avait pas encore le droit de sortir, dès fois que son "proprio" l'aurait réclamé.
Quelle tristesse. :: 
Une grosse pensée aussi pour Cyrano qui a dû accompagner le départ de ce petit papy.  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Quelle tristesse... Pauvre Papy toutes mes pensées vont pour lui et pour Cyrano qui a souvent ce rôle d'accompagnement...

----------


## momo

Pour toi petit PAPY:

----------


## coch

RIP papy............encore une victime du lâche comportement des humains......j'espère que tu as pu voir ceux qui t'ont aimé et accompagné,

----------


## Gaston

Effectivement, grosse journée samedi avec un changement de FA pour deux chats sortie semaine 12 qui n'était pas prévu au programme et Dédé le chien, entre parenthèse super loulou très charmeur heureuse d'avoir contribuée à sa sortie, sans oublier le plombier qui était chez moi................
Je regrette seulement une chose, au lieu que fina flora vienne chez moi déposer le papy qui a attendu longtemps pour voir le véto (celà n'aurait surement pas changer l'issue....) il aurait été plus judicieux qu'il soit réceptionné par Cyrano avec le bleu et comme je devais ensuite me rendre dans le 77 pour récupérer tous les autres j'aurais pu recupérer le bleu qui lui n'était pas en état critique.........

Alors des nouvelles:

le "gros" noir (me donner son nom s'il en a un) pèse certainement plus de 6kg, quand j'arrive dans le garage, il vient vers la porte de la cage et réclame des câlins. Il éternue beaucoup, mais il mange également beaucoup donc aucune difficulté pour les médicaments.

Le bleu, effectivement il bavouille, il a un oeil qui pleure, il éternue et à la nez bien pris donc il ne mange pas...... hier soir, j'ai eu l'idée de diluer de la pâtée avec un peu d'eau et il a lappé cette nourriture liquide. Donc, j'ai recommencé ce matin en incluant dedans ses médicaments car les donner de force avec une seringue est toujours traumatisant. Après deux jours d'anti inflamatoire je verrais ce soir comment sa bouche réagit.

Pour les photos, j'essairais d'en prendre ce soir, mais après le travail et le véto je ne sais si j'aurais le temps.

----------


## DOU78

Des nouvelles de la minette 13 qui est arrivée à la maison. Elle est vraiment très prise par son coryza, yeux qui coulent, nez aussi. Ce n'est pas étonnant qu'elle ne mange pas. Elle a toujours sa sonde.
Elle voit le vétérinaire de l'association demain.
En attendant, cela ne lempêche pas de ronronner très facilement et de se laisser soigner sans protester. C'est vraiment un amour.
J'aurai envie de l'appeler "Lune de Miel" pour anticiper sur la nouvelle vie qui ne manquera pas de s'ouvrir bientôt à elle.
Voici une photo d'elle à la maison et bien sur un "énorme" merci aux covoitureuses qui me l'ont amenée. ::

----------


## Muriel P

Merci pour les nouvelles de la puce ! On croise fort les doigts pour que son coryza guérisse rapidement et qu'elle puisse retrouver son appétit !

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour les nouvelles de la puce, heureuse de la voir installee. On lui envoie plein d ondes positives pour un prompt retablissement...
On l a vue en photo avant qu elle ne sombre dans la maladie... J ai hate de la revoir si jolie

----------


## babe78

> Merci pour les nouvelles de la puce, heureuse de la voir installee. On lui envoie plein d ondes positives pour un prompt retablissement...
> On l a vue en photo avant qu elle ne sombre dans la maladie... J ai hate de la revoir si jolie


et merci à toi pour l'organisation du covoiturage de la belle

----------


## TROCA

Pauvre petite choupinette le passage fourrière a été vraiment très éprouvant pour elle plus l'avortement et le coryza. On a bien failli la perdre en chemin. Merci à Babe de l'avoir prise en charge à temps et merci à tous ceux ont contribué à sa sortie.
Merci Gaston pour les nouvelles du bleu et du noir.
Merci à tous ceux qui on permis ces sauvetages si difficiles. Une grosse pensée pour le petit papy et les BB.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Des nouvelles du papy de 16 ans ?


Comme indiqué, euthanasié car en très fin de vie et en souffrance:




> Pour le papy, de très mauvaises nouvelles, pas de photo en clinique, ce serait inapproprié.
> Restons en "là", même si déjà là ce n'était pas glorieux......
> 
> 
> 
> Il a un cancer des oreilles en phase avancée, il était en hypothermie à 32° à son arrivée chez le véto, il est en souffrance.
> J'ai prévenu Almeria qui voulait en plus l'adopter et qui avait tout  préparé et organisé, et les personnes concernées directement avant de  poster.
> Cyrano reste à ses côtés pour qu'il ne quitte pas ce bas monde tout seul.
> Je l'en remercie infiniment, elle a souvent ce sale rôle....
> ...

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Une pensée pour ce pauvre papy lâchement abandonné et un grand merci a cyrano de l avoir accompagné


 On ne saura jamais.... Abandon ou personnes qui l'ont recherché selon les "mauvaises" méthodes.... C'est triste, dans tous les cas....

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Des nouvelles de la minette 13 qui est arrivée à la maison. Elle est vraiment très prise par son coryza, yeux qui coulent, nez aussi. Ce n'est pas étonnant qu'elle ne mange pas. Elle a toujours sa sonde.
> Elle voit le vétérinaire de l'association demain.
> En attendant, cela ne lempêche pas de ronronner très facilement et de se laisser soigner sans protester. C'est vraiment un amour.
> J'aurai envie de l'appeler "Lune de Miel" pour anticiper sur la nouvelle vie qui ne manquera pas de s'ouvrir bientôt à elle.
> Voici une photo d'elle à la maison et bien sur un "énorme" merci aux covoitureuses qui me l'ont amenée.


La sonde c'est précisément fait pour la nourrir "par sonde". Elle mange par ce biais là, ou pas? C'est particulier, on vous a expliqué comment faire, ou alors vous savez déjà? 
Elle ne mangeait pas car coryza monstre, et c pr cela qu'elle a eu une sonde chez le véto, pas celui de fourrière, celui à sa sortie.
Je pense que les consignes ont suivi, sinon rappeler le Dr D à Villemomble, il saura vous dire si judicieux ou non de la retirer, car si elle ne mange pas, il faut la laisser car la REendormir ds 3 jours pr la même raison, c'est chaud, et en gros, elle risque de mourir.

----------


## DOU78

> La sonde c'est précisément fait pour la nourrir "par sonde". Elle mange par ce biais là, ou pas? C'est particulier, on vous a expliqué comment faire, ou alors vous savez déjà? 
> Elle ne mangeait pas car coryza monstre, et c pr cela qu'elle a eu une sonde chez le véto, pas celui de fourrière, celui à sa sortie.
> Je pense que les consignes ont suivi, sinon rappeler le Dr D à Villemomble, il saura vous dire si judicieux ou non de la retirer, car si elle ne mange pas, il faut la laisser car la REendormir ds 3 jours pr la même raison, c'est chaud, et en gros, elle risque de mourir.



Ne vous inquietez pas, elle ne mange pas par les voies habituelles (c'est ce que je voulais dire) mais je la nourris avec sa sonde, tout m'a été parfaitement expliqué grace aux supers covoitureuses. J'avais pris contact en plus avec le véto de Villemombe avant sa sortie et encore après et cet AM direction véto de l'asso car son coryza est vraiment encore très virulent.( Ca m'etonnerait beaucoup qu'il décide de lui enlever sa sonde). Je donnerai des nouvelles bien entendu, je sais que beaucoup de monde a oeuvré pour qu'elle s'en sorte et je suis très anxieuse d'être à la hauteur de cette belle chaine de solidarité...

----------


## sydney21

Comment vont les 2 petits de 5 mois ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

SACHA et MALO ( bravo lilly pour les petits noms lol ) sont bien stressés : l'un crache et l'autre subit les caresses.

----------


## Lilly1982

Sacha et Malo sont des beaux gosses bien trouille-trouille. Ils ont toujours leurs pupilles dilatées.

Sacha est arrivé avec une zone dépilée sur le dos. Teigne? Léchage intensif du au stress? Ils voient tous les 2 le véto demain pour leur rappel de vaccin, j'en profiterai pour montrer ça et pour vérifier que Malo est bien un mâle, parce qu'il a une tête de fifille. Quand j'ai voulu vérifier en soulevant la queue, il n'a pas aimé, et je le comprends  :: 

Zone dépilée de Sacha


Partie de cache-cache quand je rentre dans la salle de bains : 

Malo :


Sacha :


 ::  trop bien caché

----------


## Terpsichore

Malo  ::  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ils sont mignons comme tout ces bébés ^^

----------


## Calymone

> Effectivement, grosse journée samedi avec un changement de FA pour deux chats sortie semaine 12 qui n'était pas prévu au programme et Dédé le chien, entre parenthèse super loulou très charmeur heureuse d'avoir contribuée à sa sortie, sans oublier le plombier qui était chez moi................
> Je regrette seulement une chose, au lieu que fina flora vienne chez moi déposer le papy qui a attendu longtemps pour voir le véto (celà n'aurait surement pas changer l'issue....) il aurait été plus judicieux qu'il soit réceptionné par Cyrano avec le bleu et comme je devais ensuite me rendre dans le 77 pour récupérer tous les autres j'aurais pu recupérer le bleu qui lui n'était pas en état critique.........
> 
> Alors des nouvelles:
> 
> le "gros" noir (me donner son nom s'il en a un) pèse certainement plus de 6kg, quand j'arrive dans le garage, il vient vers la porte de la cage et réclame des câlins. Il éternue beaucoup, mais il mange également beaucoup donc aucune difficulté pour les médicaments.
> 
> Le bleu, effectivement il bavouille, il a un oeil qui pleure, il éternue et à la nez bien pris donc il ne mange pas...... hier soir, j'ai eu l'idée de diluer de la pâtée avec un peu d'eau et il a lappé cette nourriture liquide. Donc, j'ai recommencé ce matin en incluant dedans ses médicaments car les donner de force avec une seringue est toujours traumatisant. Après deux jours d'anti inflamatoire je verrais ce soir comment sa bouche réagit.
> 
> Pour les photos, j'essairais d'en prendre ce soir, mais après le travail et le véto je ne sais si j'aurais le temps.


Salut Gaston, merci beaucoup pour le loulou !! J'ai été absente pendant plusieurs jours, et je refais surface !!

Comment va t il ? Pourrais tu nous faire une petite photo ? :-)
Muriel et moi l'avons appeler Barney  ::  
Merci à toi !!

----------


## babe78

> Des nouvelles de la minette 13 qui est arrivée à la maison. Elle est vraiment très prise par son coryza, yeux qui coulent, nez aussi. Ce n'est pas étonnant qu'elle ne mange pas. Elle a toujours sa sonde.
> Elle voit le vétérinaire de l'association demain.
> En attendant, cela ne lempêche pas de ronronner très facilement et de se laisser soigner sans protester. C'est vraiment un amour.
> J'aurai envie de l'appeler "Lune de Miel" pour anticiper sur la nouvelle vie qui ne manquera pas de s'ouvrir bientôt à elle.
> Voici une photo d'elle à la maison et bien sur un "énorme" merci aux covoitureuses qui me l'ont amenée.


cette minette a été réhospitalisé dès le lendemain car elle n'est vraiment pas en forme. Le vétérinaire est assez inquiet pour elle car elle ne peut quasiment pas respirer à cause de son coryza, son nez n'est qu'un amas de sang et seuls des nettoyages très réguliers lui permettent de respirer à peu près. De plus, elle a la bouche en très mauvais état, avec des ulcères partout.

elle a toujours sa sonde mais le vétérinaire a été obligé de la mettre également sous perfusion et elle est sous interféron et sous morphine pour essayer de la soulager

----------


## sydney21

Pauvre louloute  ::

----------


## Lady92

Oh non, accroche toi petite puce  :: 
On pense bien a elle

----------


## esther&

Des nouvelles du n 23 le bleu, qui est arrivé hier soir à la maison: il est super câlin, vraiment un amour :: !! il est maigrichon mais il dévore sa pâté et ses médocs par la meme occasion donc il devrait rapidement reprendre du poids.
Bien triste nouvelle pour la n 13, je pense bien à elle!!

----------


## coch

on croise les doigts pour lune de miel,  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Manque plus que des jolies photos du loulou bleu et un petit nom aussi hein !

Pour Sacha et Malo, le rappel TC a été plus que sportif, je laisserai Lilly nous en dire plus lol !

----------


## Gaia4ever

*Des nouvelles et des photos de Gibs, ex N° 22

*



C'est une crème de gentillesse et de douceur, une machine à ronrons(de 5 kgs tout de même)! :: 

Il poursuit sa quarantaine et son traitement antibiotique car avait un début de coryza, mais qui ne sera bientôt plus qu'un mauvais souvenir! ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

Bats toi Lune de Miel,on pense fort à toi ! ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des photos de LOU le bleu chez esther. C'est un gentil loulou très affectueux et curieux.

----------


## Lady92

Comment va la douce lune de miel?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * URGENT!!! Sortante depuis mardi, GROS coryza*  :: 

Elle se remet bien de son coryza; elle finit sa quarantaine dimanche prochain, date à laquelle elle rejoindra sa FA longue durée

----------


## babe78

> Comment va la douce lune de miel?


Pour l'instant, la belle est toujours hospitalisée et il n'y a pas vraiment de progrès, elle se bat mais n'a pas réussi à prendre le dessus pour l'instant

----------


## babe78

voici la facture de la première hospitalisation d'urgence de Lune de Miel, elle ne prend en compte que les soins des premiers jours


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Lilly1982

> Manque plus que des jolies photos du loulou bleu et un petit nom aussi hein !
> 
> Pour Sacha et Malo, le rappel TC a été plus que sportif, je laisserai Lilly nous en dire plus lol !


Alors, oui, effectivement, le rappel TC a été sportif, de la haute compétition même  :: 

Les 2 loulous se sont sauvés dans la salle d'auscultation. Ça grimpait partout, c'était vraiment impressionnant. Merci à Cyrano, qui était là, et qui s'est fait bouffer les mains. Elle a réussi à les remettre en boîte, non sans mal. La véto avait même été chercher les gants en Teflon. Moi qui suis noviec, je n'ai servi à rien...  :: 

Ils évoluent très doucement dans ma salle de bains. Je joue même à "Crache-Malo", mais je gagne tout le temps, c'est pas drôle  :: 

Hier ils ont enfin accepté de manger un peu devant moi. La vache qui rit, c'est trop bien !!! Il a fallu que je la mette dans une gamelle, parce qu'à même la main, ce n'est pas encore possible. J'ai réussi à caresser Sacha pendant 10 bonnes minutes sans qu'il recule. Il a commencé à "vibrer", je pense qu'on est sur la voie des ronrons. J'ai aussi caresser Malo (sans crachouillis)  :: , mais il subit totalement les caresses. Par contre, dès que la porte de la sdb est fermée, ça joue puissance 10 là dedans. J'adore entendre la balle à grelots taper contre la porte en bois  :Big Grin: 

La zone dépilée sur le dos de Sacha est due au fait qu'il a été attrapé par la peau du dos, donc, son poil a été arraché, pauvre loulou...  :: 

Voici qqs photos (portraits + nature morte avec vache qui rit  :: )

Sacha 




Malo




Bonus 

Sacha pousse Malo pour lui piquer sa part de vache qui rit (pas de quartier, même entre frangins)


Malo dit : "Miam, c'est bon la vache qui rit"

----------


## pistache69

Si je dois de nouveau accueillir des ptits craintifs, je prévois un stock de vache qui rit !! Chatperli me l'avait dit, mais là je constate en images le pouvoir de la vache !!

----------


## Calymone

Je met en ligne la facture que j'ai reçu pour l'euthanasie du papy Roux et blanc :



Merci beaucoup.

----------


## SarahC

Je vais voir comment faire pr cette dernière, car co tu ne peux pas faire de reçus, qu'en plus le chat est allé "nulle part", au final, et que tu as bien assez de frais, je vois comment gérer le truc, je fais signe.
Je répartis tous les dons des semaines 11 à 14 avant la fin de la semaine, 13, au moins, si j'y arrive et que j'ai un peu d'aide sur le SOS en cours, car là les assocs ont besoin des dons, je ne peux plus attendre d'en avoir le temps, je ne l'ai JAMAIS et ça ne peut pas pénaliser les assocs. Bref. Je fais signe.

----------


## SarahC

Voici la facture de la maman et de ses 3 petits.....
Malheureusement le dernier aussi est décédé.....
La minette reprend du poil de la bête mais bon, quelles journées douloureuses pour elle entre sa présence et sa sortie.....

*18) Femelle fauve tabby blanche, 10 mois, caractérielle* _(protège ses BB, en gros!)
_ ::  *Avec 3 bébés d'une semaine!*  :: 

*19 - femelle brun tabby blanche**
20 - mâle brun tabby*
*21 - mâle brun tabby blanc * 




*Voici la facture, je ne sais pas si c'est la seule d'ailleurs....
*

*
Je pointerai sous peu cette semaine là pour les dons.*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu
**100   (esther&) pour la n°13 ou pour un autre Avec ou sans reçu ?
**40 (ifuzeau) pour les petits de 5 mois ou 7 mois* *sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 535 *
*
On reporte 30  pour les anciens de TROCA, afin de relancer l'appel pr la semaine 14.* 
*
On en est là il me semble.
*

----------


## Gaston

> *11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
> *_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
> Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.
> 
> _


Des nouvelles de BARNEY:
Depuis deux jours, il refusait de s'alimenter, vomis et des traces de sang dans ses selles, donc hier soir rendez vous chez le véto.
C'est un amour de chat qui s'est laissé osculter sans rien dire, mis sous perfusion pour le réhydraté, 4 piqûres dont une d'antibio, le thermometre (pas de température), un pansement gastrique déposé dans sa gueule par ma véto, une pipette de vermifuge ciblant tous les vers.............. Enfin une bonne heure de consultation sans qu'il manifeste le moindre mécontentement.
Pour plus tard, il a un croq qui est fendu donc il faudra prévoir de lui enlever car source d'infection dans le temps.

Traitement pour 8 jours, et si pas d'amélioration, prévoir des examens et prises de sang.......
Ma véto m'a également donné deux pochons d'alimentation spécifique et un échantillon de croquettes pour les intestins. Il a peut-être une sensibilité digestive qui pourrait necessité une alimentation spécifique.

Il a également été pesé, après deux jours de diète forcée il pèse 6kg300, un bon gros bébé

J'ai oublié, la facture est de 68 euros

----------


## Lilly1982

Pauvre ti père.

Sa bouille de grosse panthère me touche, j'adore

----------


## Lilly1982

Vache Qui Rit Powerrrrr !!!!   :: 








 ::

----------


## Rinou

T'es trop forte Lilly !  :: 

J'espère que Barney va vite se rétablir. 
C'est un chat tellement gentil, tellement touchant.  :: 
Merci Gaston d'en prendre bien soin. A-t'il un air moins triste à présent ?

----------


## sydney21

Des nouvelles de
*10) Mâle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintif ?*  :: 

En FA chez Fibroline si je ne me trompe pas...

----------


## SarahC

Fibroline c semaine 14 de mémoire.

----------


## Belette 18

> Des nouvelles de BARNEY:
> Depuis deux jours, il refusait de s'alimenter, vomis et des traces de sang dans ses selles, donc hier soir rendez vous chez le véto.
> C'est un amour de chat qui s'est laissé osculter sans rien dire, mis sous perfusion pour le réhydraté, 4 piqûres dont une d'antibio, le thermometre (pas de température), un pansement gastrique déposé dans sa gueule par ma véto, une pipette de vermifuge ciblant tous les vers.............. Enfin une bonne heure de consultation sans qu'il manifeste le moindre mécontentement.
> Pour plus tard, il a un croq qui est fendu donc il faudra prévoir de lui enlever car source d'infection dans le temps.
> 
> Traitement pour 8 jours, et si pas d'amélioration, prévoir des examens et prises de sang.......
> Ma véto m'a également donné deux pochons d'alimentation spécifique et un échantillon de croquettes pour les intestins. Il a peut-être une sensibilité digestive qui pourrait necessité une alimentation spécifique.
> 
> Il a également été pesé, après deux jours de diète forcée il pèse 6kg300, un bon gros bébé
> ...


 Ce ne serait pas un début d'IRC par hasard ? Il est vraiment craquant, dommage que mon FIV + en accueil déteste les autres chats... Sinon je l'aurais pris en accueil lui aussi !  :: 
Désolée de ne pas participer pour les dons, j'ai déjà tellement de dépenses de mon côté !
Pourquoi ne pas le proposer au parrainage et demander une bannière ?

----------


## sydney21

> Fibroline c semaine 14 de mémoire.


Exact je me suis trompée de sujet  ::

----------


## esther&

Bonjour,
C est super d avoir des nouvelles des chats sortis de cette galère!! tous aussi beaux les uns des autres...juste une question , j avais fait une promesse de don pour la 13 et je ne sais pas à qui envoyer mon don.j aimerai avoir des nouvelles à l occasion sachant qu elle était encore hospitalisée. merci

----------


## sydney21

SarahC est en train de faire les répartitions des dons entre les assos pour les SOS des dernières semaines. Ne t'inquiètes pas tu seras contactée en MP pour te dire à qui envoyer ton don.

----------


## babe78

voici les dernières nouvelles de la n°13 qui est toujours hospitalisée

"La minette semble aller dans la bonne direction, 
aujourd'hui ils vont essayer de lui donner à manger en la gavant. Elle a un 
drain au niveau de sa sonde tellement c'était infecté mais le nez les yeux et la 
bouche sont mieux."

----------


## esther&

Merci d avoir pris le temps de me répondre et de tout faire pour qu elle s en sorte. Je pense bien à elle.

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces nouvelles encourageantes de l adorable minette  :: 
Je n osais pas demander...

----------


## DOU78

Lune de Miel a réintégré la maison mais la photo vous montrera que la fin de ses misères n'est pas encore pour tout de suite. Heureusement elle mange seule et de bon appétit. Elle reste adorable malgré tout et mérite vraiment de s'en sortir après tout ce qu'elle a traversé.
Je poste la facture de sa dernière hospitalisation.

----------


## esther&

Merci pour ces nouvelles plus optimistes meme si la photo me sert le coeur au vu de l épuisement de lune de miel.

----------


## Rinou

Tite puce, elle fait peine à voir ...
C'est déjà une bonne chose si elle mange bien.
Merci Dou78 pour les nouvelles. Bon courage et plein de pensées positives pour la puce. 
J'espère qu'elle va vite remonter la pente maintenant !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Allez Lune de miel tu vas t'en remettre !

----------


## DOU78

Lune de Miel a du se faire réopérer hier soir. Le trou fait par la sonde s'était infecté et ne se refermait pas. Elle semble aller bien ce matin et remange mais j'avoue que je tremble pour cette minette qui est pourtant si courageuse. ::

----------


## SarahC

Oh la la, si le sort pouvait arrêter de s'acharner sur elle, ce serait bien!!!  ::

----------


## Faraday

Plein de courage à la louloute Lune de miel !

----------


## Lady92

C est pas possible  :: 
Bon courage Dou78, j imagine a quel point tu dois etre inquite pour cette minette qui collectionne les catastrophe :-(
Pour sur c est une battante cette petite... Elle est si touchante, si gentille...

----------


## Muriel P

Plein de courage à toi Dou78, et je croise les doigts pour que Lune de Miel retrouve enfin la santé !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Quarantaine terminée pour LOU, c'est un chat hyper sociable et qui s'entend très bien avec ses congénères et même les chiens.

----------


## SarahC

Ca c'est cool!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il a encore bien besoin de se remplumer mais ses ulcères sont guéris et il mange très bien.

----------


## Faraday

Rohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! quel beau gars ce Lou !

----------


## Gaston

Il faut dire que le petit LOU est arrivé à la maison déjà très maigre car avec ses ulcères dans la bouche il ne pouvait manger et que pour qu'il recommence à s'alimenter il a fallu que je dilue du whiskas chaton avec un peu d'eau pour rendre la pâtée liquide afin qu'il puisse la laper et ainsi recommencer à manger .........
C'est un chat qui malgré ses douleurs restait très câlin et qui ronronnait dès que je le caressais........

Caresses mon petit lou

----------


## Faraday

Bravo et merci Gaston ! Que du bonheur et vite une santé de cheval pour le p'tit Lou !

----------


## Grisoute30

meme pas gros il es trop beau !!!

j'espère qu'il rejoindra bientot notre famille pour une longue vie pleine de calinou !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Comme vous l'aurez compris, LOU est pré réservé.....le temps pour nous d'organiser la visite pré adoption.

----------


## Faraday

Super nouvelle pour Lou ! Et comment va Lune de miel ? Et les autres minous ?

----------


## Lady92

Bravo Lou  :: 
Quel succes rapide

----------


## Faraday

*LE CHAT ET LE SOLEIL* 

*Le chat ouvrit les yeux,* 
*   Le soleil y entra.* 
*      Le chat ferma les yeux* 
*         Le soleil y resta.* 
*            Voilà pourquoi le soir,* 
*               Quand le chat se réveille,* 
*                  Japerçois dans le noir* 
*Deux morceaux de soleil.* 

*Maurice Carème*

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est une citation que j'ai sur mon site.

----------


## DOU78

> Super nouvelle pour Lou ! Et comment va Lune de miel ? Et les autres minous ?


En ce qui concerne Lune de Miel, elle est de nouveau à la maison et semble  avoir supporté vaillamment cette deuxième opération. C'est une sacrée minette toujours en demande de caresse. Elle mange toujours bien et il lui faut maintenant se "remplumer" car elle ne doit pas faire 2kg toute mouillée...
RV dans dix jours pour enlever ses fils, espérons que tout se déroule cette fois comme prévu.

----------


## Faraday

On croise les doigts pour Lune de miel, elle est sur la bonne voie ! Plein de grosses caresses pour elle !

----------


## Lilly1982

Je ne peux pas résister au fait de partager avec vous cette photo 




Trop choupinous  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Tout simplement adorables !!!

----------


## sydney21

Ce sont bien les 2 petits de 5 mois ? Ils progressent ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui c est ca sydney. oui ils progressent mais ca reste des grands flippes.

----------


## Lilly1982

Oui ce sont bien eux.

Ils commencent tout juste à se décoincer. Sacha (le museau blanc) est un chaud du slip. Il essaye de grimper sur Malo (le museau foncé) en roucoulant. Quand je lui dis stop, il me regarde avec des yeux de Bambi.  :: 
Alors j'essaye de motiver Malo pour qu'il se rebiffe. Mais je dois pas être une bonne motivatrice lol  :: 
Ce sont de grands gourmands. Et de grands joueurs. Le matin, je retrouve ma salle de bains sens dessus dessous, et eux me regardent de leur poste d'observation (derrière les toilettes) avec des têtes d'anges. 
Des vraies crapules ouais !!!  :: 

 ::

----------


## Faraday

Rohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ! le " chaud du slip " ! morte de rire ! sont incroyables, les minous ! et comme ils sont mignons, tous les deux collés comme ça !

----------


## DOU78

Une petite photo de ma choupinette (n°13, lune de miel) qui a meilleure mine malgré des gros points sur le cou et un rasage peu esthétique :: . Mais elle mange fait des câlins et se lave, donc on tient peut être le bon bout ::

----------


## Lady92

Genia! Merci, elle commence en effet a avoir bien meilleure mine  :: 
Vraiment merci pour elle!  Bientot elle sera magnifique cette adorable puce.

----------


## Faraday

Petite Lune de miel, plein de courage à toi et une énooooooooooooorme caresse ! Et merci pour les nouvelles !

----------


## sydney21

la petite louloute a vraiment "morflé"  :: 

Plein de gros bisous et de câlins pour elle et on espère qu'elle se remettra petit à petit...

----------


## Gaston

Elle a une bouille à bisous cette petite lune de miel et son nom lui va à ravir.  :: 

Pleins d'ondes positives vont vers elle, fais lui pleins de caresses pour moi............. :: 

Elle a quelque chose dans le regard qui donne envie de la protéger, merci, de si bien, prendre soin d'elle.

----------


## Calymone

11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
[/B][/COLOR]_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_

Barney, FIV+ sorti sous Handi'cats, est toujours chez sa FAQ Gaston, mais il rejoindra sa FA sans la semaine je crois (Muriel confirmera), la FA prévue pour lui a sa minette très malade et contagieuse, nous avons donc du changer les plans et chercher en urgence une FALD, finalement, c'est une de nos FA qui a un chat sourd pour nous en FA, prendra Barney, il aura donc un pote avec lui !!
Barney a été malade la weekend dernier, vomissements, diarrhée, il a dû voir le véto en urgence ... (A ce propos Gaston, je n'ai pas eu la facture, pourrais tu me l'envoyer stp ? Quitte a la scanner et la mettre ici avant de me l'envoyer ^^ Merci beaucoup  :: )

----------


## Muriel P

Oui Barney va rejoindre sa FA lundi soir ! On l'attendra avec impatience sur le quai !  ::

----------


## Faraday

Bonne route à ce gros nounours de Barney  ::  ! Et une santé de cheval ! Et des caresses, bien sûr !

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**

100  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu 
*_(30  en report semaine passée)
_*10  (Muriel P) sans reçu 
100  (invite 17) dont 40  pour les deux petites sorties en urgence mardi le reste pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
30  (Alicebyss) 15  pour le 14 le minou de 16 ans, et 15  pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu 
25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Handicats  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)  pour le papy n° 14  avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu
**100   (esther&) pour la n°13 ou pour un autre Avec ou sans reçu ?
**40 (ifuzeau) pour les petits de 5 mois ou 7 mois* *sans reçu
**
TOTAL : 535 *
*
On reporte 30  pour les anciens de TROCA, afin de relancer l'appel pr la semaine 14.* 
*
On en est là il me semble.
*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES SORTIES POUR REPARTITION DES DONS:*



*14) Mâle, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable
* ::  *Diarrhées!*  :: _
Magnifique  chat, avec des beaux yeux verts. 
Avait de la diarrhée sur sa queue  mais les selles étaient moulées dans la caisse (a été traité)._
_ Pb respiratoires. Etait sous antibio.

_*=> RESERVE SOUS HANDICATS,* *DECEDE.* _UNE DONATRICE, TOUCHEE PAR SON CAS, REGLE LA FACTURE, VU EN MP.


_



**************


13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable
* :: *GROSSE URGENCE !!!* *ELLE DOIT ALLER CHEZ LE VETO POUR PERF!!!*  :: 
* En fin de gestation, très maigre, ne se nourrit plus, très gros coryza* 
_Elle est très belle, elle fait un peu chat touffu des forêts. 

_*=> BABE78

*


  




*12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*_
MEGA LOVE aussi. Miaule en se frottant au grillage pour quon  la sorte de là. Sortante aujourd'hui

_*=> BABE78
*



*22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable

**=> BABE78

*


*************

*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable*_
Sont ensemble dans la même cage, trappés ensemble

_*=> CHATPERLIPOPETTE

*


*23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 

*=> CHATPERLIPOPETTE

*


**************


9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*
 :: * Sortante dès aujourd'hui, gros coryza*  :: 

*=> PIAM*





**************


18) Femelle fauve tabby blanche, 10 mois, caractérielle* _(protège ses BB, en gros!)
_ ::  *Avec 3 bébés d'une semaine!*  :: 
*19 - femelle brun tabby blanche
20 - mâle brun tabby
21 - mâle brun tabby blanc**

=> CYRANO, TOUS LES BEBES SONT MORTS*




*************

*11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
*_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_*=> CALYMONE
*

----------


## SarahC

*POINTAGE DES DONS:*

 ::  *J'INVITE LES ASSOCIATIONS A CONTACTER LEURS DONATEURS RESPECTIFS PAR MP!*  :: 


*14) Mâle, 16 ans, angora, roux et blanc, très sociable

=> FAIT*

*
***********************************

*=> BABE78

**13) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, poils mi-longs, très sociable**12) Femelle, 1 an, noire, très sociable*
*22) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, sociable
*
*100   (esther&) pour la n°13 ou pour un autre**avec reçu*
*100  (TROCA) pour les urgences selon les besoins avec reçu
**25  (mirabelle94)  pour la pauvre n°13 sortie par Babe78 au final**avec reçu* 
*60  (invite 17) pour les autres minous avec reçu* 
*20   (mirabelle94) pour la minette noire n° 12 avec ou sans reçu 
**20  (mirabelle94)   avec ou sans reçu 
*
*TOTAL: 325 *


*************

*=> CHATPERLIPOPETTE
*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable**
23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 


*40  (ifuzeau) pour les petits de 5 mois ou 7 mois* *sans reçu
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu*

*TOTAL: 50 *


*************


*=> PIAM
*
* 9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*

*20* * (mirabelle94)* *pour la * *n° 9  -* *minette* *10 mois avec coryza   * *avec ou sans reçu* *
**20  (Ibis) pour les prioritaires* *avec ou sans reçu

**TOTAL: 40 *

**************

=> CYRANO
*
* 18) Femelle fauve tabby blanche, 10 mois, caractérielle* _(protège ses BB, en gros!)
_ ::  *Avec 3 bébés d'une semaine!*  :: 
*19 - femelle brun tabby blanche
20 - mâle brun tabby
21 - mâle brun tabby blanc*


*40  (invite 17) pour les autres minous avec ou sans reçu 
**10  (Muriel P) sans reçu
**
**TOTAL: 50 *

**************

=> CALYMONE

**11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable*

*20  * *(mirabelle94)* *pour le minou noir n° 11  * *avec ou sans reçu* 
*30  (Alicebyss) dont 15 pour le 11 FIV+ de 7 ans avec ou sans reçu* 
*20  (bbpo)* *avec ou sans reçu* 


*TOTAL: 70 *


Voilà, j'ai essayé de faire au plus juste, en essayant de prioriser les malades, je sais qu'outre le chat de Babe, de Cyrano, de Calymone, celui de PiaM l'a été. Je n'ai pas vos factures, merci de les mettre en ligne. Ensuite, j'ai essayé de répartir entre femelles, plus "chères" à castrer, mâles, les reçus que les donateurs souhaitent, etc. 
Bref, encore une fois, c'est imparfait, mais parfois, je raisonne en vision globale, et PiaM souvent paie seule ses factures, pour gros soins, et ne poste pas, idem pour Cyrano, donc je tente de lisser. Je lisse aussi quand parfois je peux couvrir une facture complète pr certaines assocs, et qd je ne le peux pas, et tente de rétablir les équilibres sur le mois, mais pas toujours évident. Je m'en excuse à la fois auprès des donateurs et des assocs, mais j'essaie vraiment de faire au plus juste, et parfois mon cerveau fait des noeuds, vraiment... Parfois j'ai une facture aussi pr soins, et rien du tout pour stérilisation, et qd c'est une femelle, ça m'embête encore un peu plus.
Là, décemment, vu la grosse facture du chat de Babe, ayant pris le relais de Calymone suite à résa à la sauvage, il est logique de tenter d'aider, car la somme est énorme. Et pour les autres, je fais au mieux. J'y suis depuis 11h30, ai déjeuné devant mon écran, et ai à peine couvert 3 semaines, il est 16h, donc imaginez que derrière je me tords les neurones....

----------


## invite 17

mes dons sont partis !!! 

Merci a vous toutes pour ces sauvetages  :Smile:

----------


## DOU78

Voilà une vidéo que j'ai plaisir à vous faire partager et qui mettra du baume au coeur je l'espère à celles qui ont des petits minous dans l'état de ma Lune de Miel il y a seulement qq semaines (je pense en particulier à France81 avec qui je suis de tout cur) et à tous ceux qui ont permis que cette minette s'en sorte.

----------


## Muriel P

Superbe cette vidéo de Lune de Miel !! Merci Dou ! C'est clair que ça met du baume au coeur, quand on sait ce qu'elle a traversé et qu'on la voit comme ça !!  ::

----------


## Lady92

Oh que oui cette video fait vraiment du bien... Merci Dou78... J espere  aussi qu elle redonnera du courage a France

----------


## sydney21

Petite puce    :: 
Elle semble sur la bonne voie, bravo !!!

----------


## Terpsichore

Lune de Miel est vraiment trop jolie, ça fait plaisir de la voir comme ça ! Bravo !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ca fait plaisir de voir Lune de Miel qui commence à s'en sortir !
En plus elle est trop mignonne cette minette !

----------


## France81

*waouhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!

merci merci beaucoup dou78 !

elle est meconnaissable la poupette....*quel regal pour les yeux de la voir jouer ainsi, comme un grand chaton !
elle ressemble vraiment beaucoup a ma maman chat.....c est la video et les photos ou est ce qu elle est tortue tabby elle aussi ?
deja sur les anciennes photos, il me semble voir quelques taches roux clairs de ci de la....

----------


## chatperlipopette

*=> CHATPERLIPOPETTE
*
*1) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable
2) Mâle, 5 mois, brun tabby blanc, timidou mais sociable**
23) Mâle castré, 1 an, bleu, sociable* 


*40  (ifuzeau) pour les petits de 5 mois ou 7 mois* *sans reçu* *Bien reçu** 
**10  (TanjaK)*  *avec ou sans reçu* *Bien reçu* 

*TOTAL: 50 *

----------


## DOU78

> *waouhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!
> 
> merci merci beaucoup dou78 !
> 
> elle est meconnaissable la poupette....*quel regal pour les yeux de la voir jouer ainsi, comme un grand chaton !
> elle ressemble vraiment beaucoup a ma maman chat.....c est la video et les photos ou est ce qu elle est tortue tabby elle aussi ?
> deja sur les anciennes photos, il me semble voir quelques taches roux clairs de ci de la....



Oui elle est tortie tabby ma petite puce et c'est encore une chaton puisqu'elle aurait à peine 1 an. C'est vrai que les deux minettes se ressemblent vraiment et j'espère que la bonne fée qui s'est penchée sur Lune de Miel continuera son job sur cette gentille maman.

----------


## momo

Quel bonheur de voir cette jolie LUNE DE MIEL jouer  :: 

Je pense trés fort à la GENTILLE MAMAN qui se bat actuellement.

----------


## Gaston

Merci pour la vidéo, celà nous fait chaud au coeur de voir cette petite puce reprendre gout à la vie......
Maintenant il faut que la bonne fée se penche sur notre gentille maman qui se bat très fort............

Cette bonne fée à vraiment beaucoup de travail avec nos petits protégés............ Merci pour Lune de Miel

----------


## chatperlipopette

Visite pré adoption prévu pour LOU ce dimanche.
Malo rejoindra sa FALD le 13/05.
Visite pré FA ce dimanche pour SACHA et si tout est OK il la rejoindra ensuite.
En tout cas, les deux monstres font tourner en bourrique Gaston. Tiens bon c'est bientôt terminé lol.

----------


## Lilly1982

ça se passe comment avec entre Gaston et les SachaMalo? Ils font quoi comme bêtises les ptits monstres?  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ils ont réussi à ouvrir la cage de socia avec l'aide de son chat lol et elle a mis 2 jours à les faire atterir dans la salle de bains.

----------


## esther&

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles concernant lune de miel!! Je craque vraiment pour cette minette, ne pouvant l adopter , J ai décidé de la parrainer!  Gros câlin de ma part à la douce lune de miel.

----------


## DOU78

> Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles concernant lune de miel!! Je craque vraiment pour cette minette, ne pouvant l adopter , J ai décidé de la parrainer!  Gros câlin de ma part à la douce lune de miel.


Merci à vous, c'est vraiment gentille. Ma minette retourne cet AM chez le véto pour enlever ses fils et je dois dire qu'elle est en forme, très joueuse, elle se frotte contre moi, attrape mes mains et ronronne dès que je lui rends visite. Elle fait maintenant 2,6kg (alors qu'elle était descendue à moins de 2 kg) et j'espère avoir l'aval du véto pour la faire sortir de sa pièce de quarantaine et rencontrer des copains car elle semble s'ennuyer.

----------


## TROCA

Merci Dou pour avoir veillé sur Lune de Miel au regard si doux  ::  Mille câlins à la jolie puce . ::

----------


## Lilly1982

> Ils ont réussi à ouvrir la cage de socia avec l'aide de son chat lol et elle a mis 2 jours à les faire atterir dans la salle de bains.


ça c'est de la crapule !!!

Faut passer l'aspirateur dans ces cas-là  ::

----------


## esther&

Je croise les doigts pour elle!! heureusement pour moi, j ai toujours la fin de la quarantaine. ça me fend le coeur de devoir les isoler surtout quand on sait qu ils sortent de fourrière ou on eut une vie de misère .

----------


## Lady92

Contente de savoir Lune de miel en forme... C etait vraiment pas gagne!  Merci infiniment Dou.
Y a t il un appel a dons pour cette courageuse minette?

----------


## DOU78

> Contente de savoir Lune de miel en forme... C etait vraiment pas gagne!  Merci infiniment Dou.
> Y a t il un appel a dons pour cette courageuse minette?


Pas d'appel aux dons spécifiques sur Rescue mais elle peut être parrainée en allant sur notre site ou notre forum (http://lapattedelespoir.naturalforum.net/)

J'en profite pour mettre les dernières photos. Elle est vraiment magnifique et sera bientôt prête à l'adoption. On attend le feu vert du véto pour le vaccin.

----------


## Lusiole

::

----------


## sydney21

Sur la 2è photo on dirait un chaton tellement elle a une petite bouille  :: 

Je suis très contente pour cette puce qu'elle s'en soit sortie, elle a une force extraordinaire.

----------


## Lady92

Elle est magnifique  :: 
Merci pour elle Dou
J ai une promesse de don en retard pour la patte, je le doublerai pour la belle

----------


## France81

elle est vraiment devenue super belle la puce.....
a chaque photo d elle je suis toujours tres troublee par la grande ressemblance avec Chamade !
Elles ont toutes deux la meme bouille, ce meme air....

tu connais un peu son passe ? abandon aussi sans doute ?

----------


## Lady92

Comme toi France, Lune de Miel me fait beaucoup penser à Chamade... et je ne pouvais m'empecher de penser que leur destin était lié, Lune de Miel apercevait enfin la lumière au bout du tunnel, j'étais certaine que Chamade verrait aussi cette même lumière...
Je ne parviens pas à écrire sur le post de la fichue semaine 16... mais je pense à toi France et à toutes les souffrances que tu as endurées... et je pense chaque jour à cette petite famille...

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Tous les dons ont été pointés ici, tous les donateurs ont ils été contactés par MP comme prévu?

Si les assocs et FA ont des nouvelles fraîches et des photos à poster, qu'elles n'hésitent pas.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Quelques nouvelles des minous sortis sous chat'perlipopette 

**LOU : Il devrait rejoindre son adoptante prochainement, pas de date de fixee encore.
MALO : Il a rejoint sa FALD hier soir. Cash le prend sous son aile.
SACHA : Il est toujours en RP chez Gaston en attente d'un co voit RP/ALES*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici LOU dans sa famille en période découverte.....



Malo va bien malgré qu'il mette du temps à se détendre. Je vais le voir demain.
Sacha est toujours chez Gaston, il redescendra avec moi le 3/06 avant de rejoindre 2amours en longue durée.

----------


## PiaM

et voici enfin

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, brun tabby, très sociable*

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Pia/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]*URGENT!!!
Sortante depuis mardi, GROS coryza*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Pia/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]

après de longues semaines de soin, elle est maintenant à nouveau en pleine forme.



elle a un regard magnifique, à faire craquer non ?

Hera est une sacrée chipie, elle adore se mettre sur la rampe d'escalier pour m'agripper au passage histoire de dire, hé c'est par ici les calins, puis elle me saute sur les épaules et essaie de me faire une léchotte sur la joue ou le menton avec sa langue toute rapeuse
Puis ce sont les gros calins
Elle est vraiment adorable cette petite puce, et en tous cas elle revient de loin !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Ca se voit un petit peu dans son regard que c'est une chipie

----------


## mirabelle94

elle a un regard qui interpelle cette petite Hera ! mignonne comme tout et futée en plus.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sacha rejoindra 2amours jeudi.

Voici une photo de LOU qui est toujours en cours d'adoption mais pour qui tout se passe bien.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voic Sacha a son arrivée :



Pour Malo, il s'essaie à sortir de sous le meuble mais dès qu'il voit sa FA c'est ventre à terre.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il est où là ? Toujours dans la mezzanine ?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

http://www.chat-perdu.org/53585-chat...montigny-le-bx

*Lune de Miel est perdue, merci de faire circuler UN MAX cette annonce!!!
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pauvre puce ! Elle qui en a tant bavé !

Comment ça s'est passé ?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Partie via une fenêtre mal fermée.

----------


## 2amours

*Voici une photo de sacha! arrivé jeudi a la maison. J'ai eu le droit a quelques coups de griffes mais rien de bien méchant.
Aujourd'hui j'ai pu lui caresser les bouts de pattes et le loulou mange volontiers le kiri que je lui donne sur le bout de mes doigts. Il commence a sortir tout doucement de son coin, il sort bien sur plus facilement le soir quand tout est calme. Commence a s'aventurer la journée mais fuit dés qu'il nous voit. Petite photo prise dans la soirée.

*

----------


## Lilly1982

> Voic Sacha a son arrivée :
> 
> Pièce jointe 45762
> 
> Pour Malo, il s'essaie à sortir de sous le meuble mais dès qu'il voit sa FA c'est ventre à terre.


Rhoo toujours son petit air renfrogné. Il est beau mon chaud du slip  ::   :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> http://www.chat-perdu.org/53585-chat...montigny-le-bx
> 
> *Lune de Miel est perdue, merci de faire circuler UN MAX cette annonce!!!
> *


Punaise, ça n'arrête pas en ce moment.

Je transmets à des amis du coin. Possibilité de diffuser sur Facebook?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Je ne sais pas. J'ai relayé à mes contacts pour ma part.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bonne nouvelle pour Malo : il sort enfin de sous son meuble. Il se déplace ventre à terre mais y'a du mieux.

----------


## TROCA

[QUOTE=SOSchatsNAC;1162060]http://www.chat-perdu.org/53585-chat...montigny-le-bx

*Lune de Miel est perdue, merci de faire circuler UN MAX cette annonce!!!
*QUOTE]

Marre des fenêtres non grillagées ouvertes ! Pauvre petite Lune de Miel qui a eu tant de mal à s'en sortir !

----------


## sydney21

Je pense qu'il faudrait faire faire un stage aux FA pour leur apprendre à surveiller portes et fenêtres, c'est pas possible de voir qu'un chat qui a connu tant de souffrance et a réussi à remonter la pente malgré tout se retrouve dehors à cause d'une *négligence* !

On se demande pourquoi on est plusieurs à se casser le c** chaque semaine pour sortir des chats de fourrière, les soigner, les remettre sur pied pour aboutir à ça !!! :: 

Je précise que Lune de Miel ne s'est pas échappée de chez Dou78, qui en a pris grand soin, mais de chez sa nouvelle FA.

----------


## Faraday

Oh non, après la petite Diva, Lune de miel... courage à tous ceux qui les cherchent et mettent tout en oeuvre pour les retrouver !

----------


## 2amours

*Photos de sacha prise hier soir, le loulou progresse tout doucement.*

----------


## sydney21

Il est très beau  ::

----------


## Gaston

Il est beau mon bibou..;  :: , heureuse de voir qu'il se détend doucement mais surement....... Caresses pour lui et merci de lui consacrer du temps pour la sociabilisation.

Vous avez remarqué le marquage magnifique de sa fourrure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sydney21

Des nouvelles de Lune de Miel ? Un trappage a-t-il été mis en place ?  ::

----------


## 2amours

> Il est beau mon bibou..; , heureuse de voir qu'il se détend doucement mais surement....... Caresses pour lui et merci de lui consacrer du temps pour la sociabilisation.
> 
> Vous avez remarqué le marquage magnifique de sa fourrure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oui il est vraiment magnifique!! Et son marquage oui est originale je trouve et très très beau.
On peut voir qu'il a encore son "trou" de poils mais bon ça devrait vite repousser. Aujourd'hui le loulou commence a joué avec le plumeau alors que je suis a 50cm de lui a peu prés.  :Big Grin:

----------


## momo

LUNE DE MIEL a t elle etait retrouvée SVP?

----------


## sydney21

> LUNE DE MIEL a t elle etait retrouvée SVP?


Pas de nouvelles sur le forum de l'asso depuis le 11 juin  :: . Est-ce que des recherches ont été entreprises au moins, excepté les affiches ? Si qqun pouvait nous répondre ce serait sympa pour toutes les personnes qui se sont mobilisées pour cette chatte, et notamment les donateurs.

----------


## babe78

non, on n'a rien fait et on laisse la chatte se ballader tranquillement, ca fera juste un chat libre de plus .... non mais franchement, vous croyez quoi, j'en ai marre de lire des commentaires de merde sur tout les posts et je pense sérieusement disparaitre de rescue
si vous avez des questions, posez les sur le post de la chatte sur le forum ou demandez à quelqu'un de l'association mais pas la peine de polémiquer une fois de plus et je ne peux pas faire tous les posts de rescue

----------


## sydney21

> non, on n'a rien fait et on laisse la chatte se ballader tranquillement, ca fera juste un chat libre de plus .... non mais franchement, vous croyez quoi, j'en ai marre de lire des commentaires de merde sur tout les posts et je pense sérieusement disparaitre de rescue
> si vous avez des questions, posez les sur le post de la chatte sur le forum ou demandez à quelqu'un de l'association mais pas la peine de polémiquer une fois de plus et je ne peux pas faire tous les posts de rescue


Désolée pour mes "commentaires de merde" je me doute que des choses ont été entreprises, je sais que tu es très occupée mais tu n'es quand même pas la seule personne de ton asso inscrite sur rescue ? Donner des nouvelles aux personnes qui s'inquiètent c'est bien aussi, si je me trompe pas c'est quand même sur rescue que beaucoup de gens interviennent pour les dons, à ce moment là on est bien content de les trouver...

Et tout le monde n'a pas le temps non plus de parcourir 50 forums, beaucoup de nouvelles de la chatte ont été données pendant sa convalescence, et maintenant c'est silence radio, c'est sûr qu'on n'est pas fier quand une chat s'échappe mais de là à faire le mort...

----------


## babe78

non je ne suis pas la seule de mon asso ici mais les autres ne veulent plus poster à cause justement des commentaires désagréables ce que je comprends tout à fait mais je passe outre uniquement pour les sauvetages

----------


## sydney21

Je vois pas en quoi c'est désagréable de se renseigner sur le devenir d'une chatte pour laquelle on s'inquiète. Mais je sais que sur le forum de l'asso une autre personne s'est faite envoyée bouler quand elle a demandé des nouvelles, je suis désolée mais la courtoisie n'est pas à sens unique, si on veut pas de remarques "désobligeantes" il faut avoir un minimum de respect pour les gens et prendre la peine de répondre.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Etant FA pour La Patte de l'espoir j'ai essayé de faire mon maximum en faisant une affiche rpête à imprimer pour ceux qui habitent dans le coin. Si j'étais dans le coin je serai venue aider sur place.
Mais je ne doute pas que les personnes sur place font ce qu'elles peuvent.

Ce n'est pas facile de perdre un chat, on fait ce qu'on peut pour les retrouver. Moi ça m'est déjà arrivé qu'une minette arrive à ouvrir sa caisse de transport un peu trop usagée, et elle s'est échappée dans la rue malgré le sac Ikea. Heureusement je l'ai retrouvée en moins de 24h et tout le monde dans l'association a fait ce qu'il a pu pour m'aider à la retrouver même des bénévoles qui se trouvaient à des kilomètres de là m'ont aidée en passant des coups de fils, en donnant des conseils ou tout simplement en reboostant le moral.

Bref, il n'y a pas de nouvelles car elle n'a pas été encore retrouvée mais tout est mit en oeuvre pour la retrouver. Je ne suis pas au courant de tout ce qui a été mis en oeuvre mais pour avoir vécu la réactivité des membres de l'association je suis sûre que tout le monde fait son maximum.

----------


## sydney21

Merci Alexiel-chan pour ta réponse.

----------


## 2amours

le loulou sacha!




Hier le beau loulou est descendu de la mezzanine au moment du repas et a donc rejoint ses compagnons de jeu, il a hésitez a m’approcher mais c'est quand même décider! il n'était vraiment pas très loin de mes pieds. C'est frotter contre la porte canapé etc.. Enfin il progresse et vite je trouve! C'est top  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rhoo la la qu il est beau !!!!!

----------


## Charoline

Il est trop mignon et il progresse super vite...

Est ce la photo ou a-t-il les yeux "malades" ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est la photo

----------


## 2amours

Alors je surveille car c'est vrai que parfois on a l'impression qu'il débute un coryza! (je l'est cru aussi) mais rien... Donc je surveille de prés quand même au cas ou! 
La pour la photo je pense que c'est le flash (car je n'est pas zoomer pour cette photo) donc il a vraiment eu le flash devant lui!

----------


## Charoline

Tant mieux si c'est le flash...

En tout cas, ça fait vraiment plaisir de le voir s'habituer à vous et même commencer à jouer !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je retourne voir LOU ce samedi pour finaliser l'adoption. J'en profiterai pour le mitrailler.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Adoption finalisée. Lou va très bien. Des photos que j'ai faite aujourd'hui dès que je les décharge de mon portable.

 ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici donc LOU qui n'a eu aucun problème d'adaptation. Il vit dorénavant avec des enfants, 2 minettes et une chienne.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis allée rendre visite aujourd'hui à MALO dans sa FALD 

Il a beaucoup progressé : après s'être réfugié sous un meuble et ne sortant que la nuit, aujourd'hui il sort en présence de sa FA, joue beaucoup avec ses congénères mais se laisse toucher seulement sur le bout des doigts et il lui arrive encore de cracher. Nous sommes sur la bonne voie.

----------


## Gaia4ever

:: ! Merci Chaperli pour ces bonnes nouvelles! Y'a du progrès!

----------


## 2amours

Bon je recommence vu que je me suis trompée de semaine!
Photos de sacha qui commence a avoir de plus en plus confiance.
Il vient dans notre chambre la nuit et joue avec nos pieds, ce matin il est même venu dire bonjour. On ne peut toujours pas le caresser appart le bout du nez quand il est décider (il faut que ce soit lui qui s'approche de nous et pas l'inverse sinon il a encore peur). Il commence a se montrez de plus en plus tôt, car jusqu’à maintenant il descendait mais seulement la nuit. Joue avec les autres sans soucis et joue devant nous sans soucis quand nous sommes devant la télé.

----------


## 2amours

*Sacha passe a l'adoption!!* 

*http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sacha-male-15-09-2011-association-chatperlipopette-30-a-59178/#post1201070*

----------


## Grisoute30

Voila Lou qui va très très bien, prend du poids et joue bien avec les chaussettes (photo 2) ... un chat parfait ! merci a toutes les assos de nous permettre de sauver des amours pareilles !!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rhoo il est beau le petit lou. Merci pour les nouvelles ici  Grisoute30. Pleins de caresses.

----------


## LPDE

Pour ceux qui s'en souviennent, Lune de miel qui s'était perdue au mois de Mai dernier a été retrouvée.

Elle s'est faite "adoptée" par une adorable famille qui a mis plusieurs mois à l'approcher mais qui la nourrissait. Quand enfin, ils ont pu l'emmener chez le vétérinaire pour la faire stériliser, ils se sont aperçus qu'elle était pucée.

Voilà des photos de la belle aujourd'hui dans sa nouvelle famille

----------


## coch

:: 


> Pour ceux qui s'en souviennent, Lune de miel qui s'était perdue au mois de Mai dernier a été retrouvée.
> 
> Elle s'est faite "adoptée" par une adorable famille qui a mis plusieurs mois à l'approcher mais qui la nourrissait. Quand enfin, ils ont pu l'emmener chez le vétérinaire pour la faire stériliser, ils se sont aperçus qu'elle était pucée.
> 
> Voilà des photos de la belle aujourd'hui dans sa nouvelle famille


 ::

----------


## Effran

:: 
Trop génial pour Lune de miel, retrouvée et en famille. ::

----------


## sydney21

Très bonne nouvelle, ça fait plaisir !!!  ::

----------


## Calymone

Je suis vraiment contente, car les gens qui l'ont trouvé depuis 4 mois avaient l'air vraiment attachés a elle !
Longue vie a Lune de Miel !!

----------


## Lady92

Comment ne pas se rappeler de cette puce qui en avait tant baver a sa sortie de fourriere... La sonde, l infection...
Longue et belle vie a Lune de miel et a sa nouvelle famille.
 ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

Quelle nouvelle formidable, GENIAL, effectivement elle en avait bavé la jolie Lune de Miel!

----------


## TROCA

Quelle super nouvelle! Comme quoi il ne faut jamais perdre espoir. Merci de continuer à nous donner des nouvelles de la belle qui a eu tant de mal à s'en sortir à sa sortie fourriére.
Souhaitons la même chance à la petite Diva perdue en Basse Normandie.

----------


## sydney21

Merci Troca de continuer à penser à Diva, je ne l'oublie pas et j'espère qu'elle aussi a eu la chance d'être recueillie par une bonne âme...

----------


## lynt

Et le pauvre Third... "Third" => Journal d'un matou d'un an, sorti de fourrière (semaine 21) à sociabiliser

----------


## sydney21

Je ne savais pas que Third était perdu, pauvre chat, il aura décidément eu une vie de malchance... ::

----------


## TROCA

Moi aussi j'étais passée à côté de la disparition de Third qui décidément n'a pas eu de chance. Je n'ai pas vu de post dans chat perdu. Un avis de recherche a-t-il été diffusé sinon il faudrait peut-être en mettre un. Ne jamais abandonner.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Des nouvelles de Third éventuellement?

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos, si possible? Merci!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les deux frères SACHA et MALO sont malheureusement toujours à l'adoption et ceci depuis plus d'un an et demi maintenant. Ils ont chacun leur post d'adoption ici. Voici une photo récente de chacun :

SACHA


MALO

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Tu diffuses sur sites gratuits ou pas?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Heu tu penses au boncoin ? Si c'est le cas non car pour accepter une annonce ils sont plus que pénibles et pourtant depuis le temps ils sont largement en règle. Mais ils sont diffusés sur pas mal de sites.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Vivastre*t, LBC etc,...

Souvent LBC il suffit de reposter pile la même même 4 fois de suite, et ça passe. 

Ce sont des *%#0 , mais ça ouvre des portes en plus, avec "filtre", ça, c'est clair.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vivastreet oui ils y sont mais aucun retour.

----------


## Calymone

[QUOTE=Calymone;1079957]11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
[/B][/COLOR]_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_



Barney, notre gros nounours de 8 ans, a fini pas etre adopté par sa FA ...

Le voilà avec Yuna, sa petite copine !

----------


## lynt

Ça c'est de l'amour !!  ::

----------


## TROCA

Quelle super nouvelle! Comme quoi il ne faut jamais perdre espoir. Merci de continuer à nous donner des nouvelles de la belle qui a eu tant de mal à s'en sortir à sa sortie fourriére.
Souhaitons la même chance à la petite Diva perdue en Basse Normandie.

----------


## sydney21

Merci Troca de continuer à penser à Diva, je ne l'oublie pas et j'espère qu'elle aussi a eu la chance d'être recueillie par une bonne âme...

----------


## lynt

Et le pauvre Third... "Third" => Journal d'un matou d'un an, sorti de fourrière (semaine 21) à sociabiliser

----------


## sydney21

Je ne savais pas que Third était perdu, pauvre chat, il aura décidément eu une vie de malchance... ::

----------


## TROCA

Moi aussi j'étais passée à côté de la disparition de Third qui décidément n'a pas eu de chance. Je n'ai pas vu de post dans chat perdu. Un avis de recherche a-t-il été diffusé sinon il faudrait peut-être en mettre un. Ne jamais abandonner.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Des nouvelles de Third éventuellement?

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos, si possible? Merci!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les deux frères SACHA et MALO sont malheureusement toujours à l'adoption et ceci depuis plus d'un an et demi maintenant. Ils ont chacun leur post d'adoption ici. Voici une photo récente de chacun :

SACHA


MALO

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Tu diffuses sur sites gratuits ou pas?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Heu tu penses au boncoin ? Si c'est le cas non car pour accepter une annonce ils sont plus que pénibles et pourtant depuis le temps ils sont largement en règle. Mais ils sont diffusés sur pas mal de sites.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Vivastre*t, LBC etc,...

Souvent LBC il suffit de reposter pile la même même 4 fois de suite, et ça passe. 

Ce sont des *%#0 , mais ça ouvre des portes en plus, avec "filtre", ça, c'est clair.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vivastreet oui ils y sont mais aucun retour.

----------


## Calymone

[QUOTE=Calymone;1079957]11) Mâle castré, 7 ans, noir, FIV+, sociable
[/B][/COLOR]_Chat MEGA LOVE, avec une grosse tête de nounours, une vraie bouille à bisous. 
Couché dans sa litière, triste, mais se lève et vient à notre rencontre dès quon sapproche de lui.

_



Barney, notre gros nounours de 8 ans, a fini pas etre adopté par sa FA ...

Le voilà avec Yuna, sa petite copine !

----------


## lynt

Ça c'est de l'amour !!  ::

----------

